# Introduce Yourself Here



## Wishin4BSL

I can't find it, but I want to introduce myself!!!


----------



## lashay06

*Re: Introductions Forum???*

Hello,
I'm new too. Just registered today. Just wanted to say Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Wishin4BSL

*Re: Introductions Forum???*

Nice to meet you too.  And hello to everyone!


----------



## lady_godiva

*Re: Introductions Forum???*

Hello Everyone,

I am using this as a way to say hello.  I am so happy to find this site.  I am trying to grow healthy long hair.  I am looking forward to this journey with all of you.

- Lady Godiva


----------



## Ms_Twana

*Re: Introductions Forum???*

Hello to you all. I am new as well. I also couldn't find the introduction forum. I just ended up introducing myself in my first post. So, for all those veterans, where IS the Introduction Forum???


----------



## Hareitiz

I'm new here too! and I can't find the Intro forum!!! This is great site, I am sooo glad I found it!


----------



## jamaicangirl06

Hello, 

Not sure if this is where we are to introduce ourselves but I wanted to take the chance to say hello to everyone.  I am so happy to have found this site and I'm hoping to benefit from all of the advice and knowledge from others.  I have had some hair challenges in the past but I'm hope that I'm moving in the right direction.

A quick question.  Is there a link to a thread that helps us to determine hair type (ie.  3a, 4a/b)?  I'm not sure about my hair type.  

Thanks a lot ladies!
JG06


----------



## *Happily Me*

Welcome to the forum ladies!


----------



## ~Nigeria~

*Here's the link to the thread. I will bump it for you guys.  *

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=93168


----------



## Chrystalc

Hello All!

I have been registered for a while now, but I have never posted.  I would just like to say that I have learned so much from you all and I really appreciate this site.  Thank you sistas for all of the advice.


----------



## pebbles

Wonderful! Welcome, ladies!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## fogannie

Hello To All,

This is my first post. I have been lurking for a while reading and learning how to properly care for hair such as ours. This site is truly a blessing, and because of it, I am being a good steward over my hair. Thank you ladies for all of your vast knowledge and your willingness to share.

FogAnnie


----------



## Mestiza




----------



## shaydufblu

Hi everyone!  Finally gave in and paid my $$$ to post on here!  Glad to see so much good advice about hair!!!


----------



## considerate

Hello everyone. Just found this forum the other day and have been reading till my eyes are green. Well I find this site to be very informative and just had a few questions. I have always had long hair when I was in school, but kept cutting it and now it's like it just will not grow. Well I have ordered the MTG today and purchased the Mane N Tail conditioner, shampoo, leave in conditioner spray, and the grease. Washed hair for the first time with this stuff. Also did a trim on hair. I am really hoping that this will work because I want my hair to be at bra strap length by the end of next year. How often should I use the conditioner and shampoo. Also I was just wondering has anyone ever had an allergic reaction to the MTG. I have had an allergic reaction from AFROOGEE Reconstructor for leaving on for about a hour and 1/2. Had to end up going to the emergency room. I am really ready for my hair to grow out. Always had thick hair and long but now its not long but still kind of thick. I also wanted to find out about the MSG and the what is a Dominician Blowout.. What are the best vitamins to take for hair growth?


----------



## Robin D. Groover

Hi Everyone,

This is like a dream come true. People who want advice about healthy hair. Beautiful hair is my passion and claim to fame. I have grown out countless women's hair since 1990. The experience that I have will help all of you dealing with natural hair, chemical changes and home maintenance. I am planning a consumer seminar for women who really want to grow their hair out long. If you are interested please let me know.


----------



## firecracker

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Here's the link to the thread. I will bump it for you guys.  *
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=93168


 

Hey ladies and welcome.    Bumping the other thread too.


----------



## kitchen_tician

Welcome ladies!!!


----------



## InJesusName

Hello Everyone!

I have been secretly lurking on this site for months and decided it was time to join. I have been struggling with my hair for YEARS, and it was always my dream to have long, beautiful hair (did anyone else put towels on their head as a little girl and pretend they had long hair?)!! NE way, I started CO washing last week and used MTG for the first time last night. I am on my way, but I will need lots of support. My husband thinks I have gone off the deep end!!! I will look to you wonderful ladies for support. My hair will grow InJesusName!!

Type: 4a/4b relaxed
goal: BSL
Last relaxer: 2/15/06
Current products: NTM, UBH Conditioner, EVOO, Queen Helene Cholesterol, MTG, Neosporin AF, Surge, Care Free Curl, Pantene Natural and Relaxed Shampoo... (Truly becoming a PJ!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## silverlotus

Hi ladies! Like a lot of others, I've been lurking here for quite a while, but finally decided to join last week. It's nice to have so many people knowledgeable about hair all in one place!


----------



## NeeSee

Welcome everyone and enjoy.


----------



## dominirican

Hello everyone. This is my first time posting because I still haven't figured out how to start a thread. I'm glad that I finally found a site where women can share what we all have in common,, HAIR OBSESSION. I'm glad I found my way here. Hope to continue to learn all things hair.


----------



## fareedamariam

Happy to be here! I have 10 inches of hair and want to grow about 8 inches in the next 2 years.


----------



## nell24

So where is the intro forum?  My name is Nell24 and I'm new to the site.


----------



## DAX

Hello Everyone:

I just registered with the boards and I am happy to finally be part of this wonderful hair experience.

I was a lurker for 5 months and finally decided to join.  I have been following the hair care advice and tips for the last 4 months and have had great results.  I can't wait till I relax in August to see my growth progress.  My last relaxer was April, 2006.

I had already been doing some of the things suggested on the boards in my haircare regimen, i.e., I always stretch my relaxers, wear protective styles, and moisturize daily.  However, I was terrible with relaxer aftercare which is a problem for my thin, delicate hair.

I decided to join this board because you all are so positive, helpful, and friendly.   No hatin females here.  You all have great personalities and your great tips, beautiful spirit and positive energy is the reason I want to take this hair journey with you all.

Thank you all for your sistafriendly hair care advice.  


Dax.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Welcome aboard  's, Enjoy!!


----------



## nikkivale

Hello! New here, I've been lurking on the sight and decided to finally subscribe. there's so much good information here and i hope to learn and share with other women here to reach our hair goals


----------



## NPN

I'm a lurker and am excited to read of other's helpful hints in growing our hair.....


----------



## Miz_Complexity

Welcome I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Cayenne0622

considerate said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Just found this forum the other day and have been reading till my eyes are green. Well I find this site to be very informative and just had a few questions. I have always had long hair when I was in school, but kept cutting it and now it's like it just will not grow. Well I have ordered the MTG today and purchased the Mane N Tail conditioner, shampoo, leave in conditioner spray, and the grease. Washed hair for the first time with this stuff. Also did a trim on hair. I am really hoping that this will work because I want my hair to be at bra strap length by the end of next year. How often should I use the conditioner and shampoo. Also I was just wondering has anyone ever had an allergic reaction to the MTG. I have had an allergic reaction from AFROOGEE Reconstructor for leaving on for about a hour and 1/2. Had to end up going to the emergency room. I am really ready for my hair to grow out. Always had thick hair and long but now its not long but still kind of thick. I also wanted to find out about the MSG and the what is a Dominician Blowout.. What are the best vitamins to take for hair growth?


I've been doing a lot of research on healthy hair for blk women/girls.  Its taken me months.  I wouldn't use grease at all.  The petrolatum and mineral oil will coat your scalp and your hair and not allow any of your natural moisturie or added moisturizers penetrate to keep your hair strong.  Be sure you pick a shampoo that is good for relaxed hair or chemically treated hair (if you hair is relaxed) and deep condition(under a dryer) at once a week.  You should use a protein conditioner if your hair is breaking (clearly aphogee is not the one for you but Elasta QP does have a protein serum that I like.  After the protein treatment make sure you moisturize your damp hair with something.  I like Organics Olive Oil, Elasta QP Oil Recovery Moisturizer and Neutrogena Triple Moisture.  You don't have to over do it on the moisturizer.  Just make sure you apply it all over and pay special attention to your ends.Good luck!  I understand the frustration which is why I started the research in the first place.


----------



## AKA-Tude

Greetings To All!!!

I have to tell you, this is the BEST site I have ever seen! The info on here is PRICELESS! 

I have learned so much in the past few days,I had to join!

I have applied the Phyto relaxer (LOVE IT!!!), decided to mix my own hair care products (ingreds already on order), and am ready to take my hair back!!!!

This is wonderful! 
Keep Sharing!!!

MJ


----------



## mstee eyes

*tbrown*

  Hi, I am so excited about joining this site. 

I have been spying for the last two weeks and I have gotten some really good tips.

I can't wait to get my hair healthy again.

Goal - To get my neck length hair healthy
2 Goal- shoulder length


----------



## culbreth732

*hi guys im so glad i found this site. but i need to know what shampoo and stuff to use. my hair is bra strap i only get a perm every 3 months and my hairdresser does it because i would never try it.so anybody can tell what to buy please do because i need help. *


----------



## Hair Iam

Hi, I wanted to introduce myself.
Iâ€™m new, as you can tell by the post. 
This sight and the research that I obtained from the sight have been an answer to my prayers from 2 years ago. I give Father God all the glory.
Iâ€™m asking God to bless all the beautiful, caring, sharing women here.That He would bless you all at the point of your needs. Iâ€™ll be posting my picks from May to current in the next few days-weeks.  

God 's best 
KJ


----------



## Jas123

Robin D. Groover said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is like a dream come true. People who want advice about healthy hair. Beautiful hair is my passion and claim to fame. I have grown out countless women's hair since 1990. The experience that I have will help all of you dealing with natural hair, chemical changes and home maintenance. I am planning a consumer seminar for women who really want to grow their hair out long. If you are interested please let me know.


 
Thank you so muxh for your offer...I'm very interested in all of your info


----------



## bulletproof faith

Hello everybody! I'm brand spanking new here and can't wait to get started on properly growing and maintaining my hair. I;m not a complete stranger to haircare but I've been away at college for the past three yeas and haven't exactly had the opportunity (well lets be real, the $$ ) to take care of my hair the way I wanted to. From what I've seen so far everyone here seems to know what they're talking about and I can;t wait to learn more!!!


----------



## MsLepe

HELLO EVERYONE!!! I have been lurking this site for months!!!! Until just yesterday when I finally got my subscription paid and validated!!! I am SO EXCITED about being an active member now!! I have been posting like crazy since yesterday!!! Since I have found this site, it has helped so much with my hair.  There are things I used to do to my hair previously that I would dare DREAM of doing NOW!!!!!  I have told my family about it, but I am getting tired of always talking hair with them, because it seems like they dont understand!!!! So I turn to the webpage where I get ALL of MY VALIDATION!!!! I AM VERY EXCITED ABOUT MY HEALTHY HAIR GROWING JOURNEY!!!!!


----------



## MrsHouston

Hello my sisters!

I'm new here.  My goal is to grow my hair longer while maintaing a healthy mane. I'm also a member of Fotki as of July 06.  My hometown is the great city of HOUSTON, TEXAS!.  And yes, I am very Houston Proud.  My current location is Greensboro, NC.  I've been happily married for 3 blessed years and we both lovvvvvvve to travel.  I look forward to meeting  everyone and learning more and more about hair care.

Be Blessed!


----------



## planodiva

Just checking in HI NEWBIES!!!!!!


----------



## ReneeD

*ReneeD*

Hello all-
I just joined the forum yesterday--I can't seem to stay off the site. I am so excited about joining this forum


----------



## ak46

Hi everyone,
my name is Abie (ak46). I'm fairly new on the forum...this is my first post, but I have been lurking around trying to put together my own regimen using these helpful tips you all give; thank you for that . I am very happy that I joined, i'm just sad it took me so long to find it, what was I doing with my life . I have also started a fotki documenting my progress, feel free to take a peek.


----------



## CandiceC

Welcome ladies!  Enjoy!


----------



## mch5683

Hello Everyone,

I am a newcomer to this site. I have been reading the threads for about a month now. I finally decided to set up an account and post a note. I've gotten alot of helpful information from you all. I've always had difficulty growing my hair out. I'm looking forward to doing things differently this time and getting different results.


----------



## cstarks

Chrystalc said:
			
		

> Hello All!
> 
> I have been registered for a while now, but I have never posted. I would just like to say that I have learned so much from you all and I really appreciate this site. Thank you sistas for all of the advice.


 
i 2 have been registered, but am now able to post. i hope i'm doing this right. i love all  the information that i have obtained for everyones post-thank you very much. it's all very informative. i have purshed the mtg but have no ideal how to use it, can someone please help me-thanks.


----------



## Well_Coiffed

Hello from the Windy City! After lurking around on this site for two weeks, I finally became a member  . I have enjoyed reading posts from others who really take the care of their hair seriously. My goal is to grow my shoulder length hair to BSL. With all the info this site provides and my diligence, I'm sure I'll get there. I look forward to participating in this fabulous forum!


----------



## nomoweavesfome

Hello everyone. I am a newbie myself. I have lost several nights sleep being totally addicted to this website. I have read, reread, tried and have invested several several dollars in product ALREADY. One evening on here I almost cried  at how much info is out here at my disposal and didn't know it. Years of weave wearin, wig wearin, and thinking I'm just destined to have short hair! The devil is a liar!  

You guys are a pillar of inspiration and I am excited about my new hair goals.  I am now on surge, wgho, 3 co washes a week with suave humectant, Pantene pro v break defense(although many people have said on the threads that they didn't particularly like pro v) but it works for me. (once I use it all, I will graduate to Nexus) But then again ANYTHING will work for the condition my hair was in. I'm also using UBH Dew and Lotion creme. And Neutrogenia Triple moisture deep conditioner, as well as infusium 23 moisturizing formula and garnier fructis leave in conditioner. I will be investing in MTG this weekend and I am 10 weeks post. I will be also investing in Phyto index 2 when I go for my touch up in November. (Pray I'll last that long- I already look like Cuzin It  with 6 inch hair)

Contrary to belief, I though I had really hard hair. It is 4a/b but with just one week under weigh in my hair care, my new growth is as soft as can be. I will be doing a homeade Protein treatment with Egg, mayonaise, MSM powder, Olive oil and Peppermint oil. Right now my protective hairstyle is a pull back in a pitiful ponytail and I baggie my tiny ponytail and put on a netted wig cap not that dried up nylon one, and my short short light weight wig which is as fly as can be. luckily i look the bomb in short hair.  

I am on Niacin 500mg, MSM 500mg, Biotin, 1000 mg, miracle 2000 liquid vitamins, and vitamin c 1000 mg.

I do have 2 questions for the experts. 
1. Can someone help me with the niacin supplement thang? I tried 2 days on that stuff and I felt like I was on crack!!!!!  Has anyone tried niacin flush free and if you have does it still work?

2. I just ate some Vanilla yogurt and noticed the ingredients had whey protein concentrate, and glycerin. I said hmmm - maybe this may work on my hair as a treatment. What ya'll think especially because I read about using yeast infection treatment to stimulate hair growth as well. 

anyone? 
oh and can someone tell me how ya'll take those pictures of the back of your hair.?


----------



## pebbles

Welcome to all the newbies!! We're thrilled to have you with us! :trampolin

nomoweavesfome, there are a couple of ways you can take back shots.

-The first is to have someone do it for you. 
-The second is to hold the camera up yourself over your head, pointing the camera downwards. (not very easy to do, but many here manage very well.)
-The third and easiest way way for me is to use a web cam. I sit in front of my computer and turn my back to the camera and click the picture.

I'm sure the other ladies may have other suggestions.

Once again, welcome!!


----------



## Blessedhairgro

Hello Ladies!!
I'm pretty new to this site as well. i just joined on this past Friday and I'm soooooo glad I did because I have received a wealth of information from this site while lurking on it for a few months . I relax my hair every 12 weeks and just started self relaxing (thanks for the encouragement Priestess), my hair type is about a 4a and I take care of my hair at home, I used to go to the salon just for touch ups. I look forward to sharing and receiving even more healthy hair care info with my sisters on this site. Right now the front of my hair is at the bottom of my neck and the back is just grazing shoulder length. God willing I'll reach bra strap length by the end of next year or sooner !

Blessed hair growing to all of you my Sisters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond75

Hi Ladies,

I have been getting very good ideas on keeping my hair healthy and growing from this board for the last 2 months. I finally made the choice to join, mainly because every once in a while I come across something I could share with you all.
I live in the Atlanta area, but originally from Southern California and Las Vegas. I have always had short hair, did the braids thing for about 4 years. I currently have shoulder length hair, but because I have made losing weight (working out) my priority, my hair is suffering big time. My main staples are Phyto relaxer every 10 weeks (I go to the salon for all chemical services) and maxi-glide, those have helped my hair. I am not sure what hair type I have, its somewhat thin/fine. I am currently co-waching my hair with Motions CPR Treatment every 4 days ( based on their recomendation on their website) which has helped my hair.

I am thinking about getting Tree Braids to help my hair while I work out... but I am still just thinking about it.

Well that is all for now... I look forward to learning a lot more from the group...

Tiffany


----------



## Ebonygurl00

Hey, everyone! I've been lurking here for a LONG time, but finally decided to post. I love this site! I've gotten some very helpful info from everyone, and I'm looking forward to posting more often!


----------



## Iweenie

I'm finally posting!  I've been a lurker for sometime...I just found out how to post messages, so here I am.  I've used so much of the info offered here.  Right now, I have been using MTG with good results.  I just recently started the Black castor oil, various vitamins, Eqyss avacodo mist, Premier Rehydrant Spray and Mega-tek Rebuilder.  I am very pleased so far. This is a great site and the information is invaluable.


----------



## mstee eyes

Iweenie said:
			
		

> I'm finally posting! I've been a lurker for sometime...I just found out how to post messages, so here I am. I've used so much of the info offered here. Right now, I have been using MTG with good results. I just recently started the Black castor oil, various vitamins, Eqyss avacodo mist, Premier Rehydrant Spray and Mega-tek Rebuilder. I am very pleased so far. This is a great site and the information is invaluable.


 
Hi Iweenie, I have also been lurking around for sometime welcome to the site ..Happy Growing


----------



## blackmaven

Hi Everyone 

I have been stalking this site for a good two weeks finally decided just to join so much great advice here kinda hard to pass up.


----------



## Brandi

Hello Ladies!

I'm new to the site!  I stumbled on this website last week and the hair care tips are priceless.  I share your common goal of wanting longer hair and I was well on my way until I got the notion to get a new hairdo (layers)....BIG mistake!  I'm over the initial shock as that was my drama two months ago, now I'm on the road to recovery.  Glad to see I have company!  

My hair is at my bra strap, but my goal is four inches longer!  I'm giving myself a year to achieve this goal but if it happens sooner, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Hardwksister

Hi Ladies,

I've been lurking for quite sometime and promise to get better with posting.  I've always been into hair care, at least i thought.  After finding this site I realized that i didn't know jack about no hair care.  Anyway, I lurked and lurked and took all the advice given to others re: relaxers, poos, cond., protecting those ends, etc.

Anyway, this site is awesome and the ladies here are very knowledgeable and informative.  I've been impressed since the first day that i stumbled across this site and each day i learn something new.  

My hat goes off to LHCF, much respect.


----------



## msstarelite

Is this the place where we are supposed to introduce ourselves? I was unsure anyway I heard good things about this site and I look forward to being apart of the longhaircare community.


----------



## angelita842002

Hi I just joined the site today while at work . Like everyone else I have been reading through the forum and gettin tips on better caring for my hair. 

When I was younger I had waist length hair till my mami decided to chop it off. Grew it again to wasitlength for my quinces and then had the crazy notion to relax my hair.. Well it ALL fell off!!!(I have 3b 3c)Grew it out somemore but its been years and I cant seem to get it past bsl when its in its natural state. I used to blow dry alot but have stopped bc everytime i go I get a trim bc hairdresser says my puntas are dry and crazy lookin. 

Things I have begun to do is 
No Heat
CW
No Salons

Thanks and I am so excited will post pics soon when learn to navigate this site.


----------



## LAYDEE

HI LADIES!!! THIS IS LAYDEE NEW TO THE SITE-AND IAM SO HAPPY I FOUND IT. I'VE LEARNED SO MUCH IN 2 WEEKS. THIS SITE IS SO INFORMATIVE.


----------



## SchalaZeal

Hello!  Like everyone else, here, I'm brand new...though I've been haunting the boards for a little while now...  For the last few months, I've been trying to get serious about my hair care practices, and LHCF is such a motivator and inspiration.  I look forward to happy, healthy hair!!!


----------



## duanita27

Hi everyone,
I have been visiting this site for approximately a year, and it is truly a blessing to find such great info. regarding healthy hair growth.  I thank God for you ladies. Keep up the encouragement.


----------



## SkinnyMocah

Hi! 

I finally joined. I've been lurking for a bit and a few of your members have been talking this site up! I'm inspired by how great everyone's hair looks. I'm just starting my journey, looking forward to learning a lot. 


*waves*


----------



## Growinpainz

Hi everyone! I finally paid my $5 and made official....at least for a year. I am so happy to be apart of such a wonderful community. I've learned so much already and i've even ordered some products mentioned. I can't wait to see the results. I've been looking for hair help for a long time, thank god for the internet.


----------



## Olaysha

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## cece2121

Hello, 

Just wanted to say hi....I'm new and definitely finding a wealth on info on this site to help myself and my 2 daughters.  

Thanks for everything!


----------



## ynvme

Hello! I am a newbie as well! However, I have been "peeking in" for several months now and I must say I have gotten some very GOOD tips and information regarding my "mane"   As soon as I learn how to post pics...I will!


----------



## Swanstyle

message deleted.


----------



## Aveena

Hello everyone. I'm so glad I found this site! 

I've come a LONG way to reach this point. I did the big chop about ten years ago and went through the natural thing. I loved it! I learned soooooo much about my hair. Namely, that I have different textures and different growth rates throughout my head...ANYWAY. 

However, it was hard for me to keep it groomed as it grew longer... so I texturized it...and for some unknown flight of fancy decided to relax and color it....wore it short again (cause it was easy) but always admired long hair on others. I never thought I could have long hair myself because my hair kept breaking. 

so, 
I went natural again... for a couple of years and now... finally
I've come to a point where I KNOW I want to relax my hair and grow it long. This site has been very helpful. Currently my hair is relaxed AND healthy and brushes a tiny bit past my shoulders. 2 years and counting since I decided to grow my hair....


----------



## mondi5

*What a relief to find you!*

Hello everyone,
I never thought that I would find like-minded ladies of color.  Bless you! Right now I'm wearing a partial sew-in. I live outside of Detroit. Stylists love to give relaxers every six to eight weeks. My hair finally comes to about 3 inches below my shoulder. I am devoted to growing bra strap length hair.  My sides are a bit shorter than I'd like.  Seems like every time a hairdresser gets near it, they do something that puts undue stress on my hair. I always thought that I could take better care of it.  I was up for two extra hours reading the Fotki message boards and the newcomer hair tips on this site.  I have lots of questions and compliments coming, ladies. So look for MONDI5!


----------



## DragonPearl

Welcome ladies.  And happy hair growing!!


----------



## dlewis

Welcome to LHCF...............


----------



## loveschild

I am new to this board... well not really I have been looking but I am just now joining.


----------



## sheba125

Hi to all glad to be here, been lurking for sometime finally subscribing.


----------



## ChoxlatChix

I looked, I lurked, I learned, I joined.  Hi ladies.  I'm new to this forum as of today and just wanted to say hi to you all. 
I'm 29 yrs old born and raised in small town VA.  Have mad love for NC because thats where I went to undergrad (Fayetteville State BRONCO PRIDE!!!).  Ending up in MD for grad school (Bowie State GO BULLDOGS!!!)
Now that I have my degrees and a good j-o it's all about getting me together personally.  Looking forward to growing successfully and learning all I can from y'all.


----------



## Ladyhenri

Hi people
New here and still trying to find my footing. My hair is some inches shy of shoulder length and i'm already wearing it up....This i find annoying alreadyerplexed, because i have a roundish face and dont think many simple styles will suit me. Any ideas?xx


----------



## Aveena

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Here's the link to the thread. I will bump it for you guys.  *
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=93168


 

What does bump mean?


----------



## aprilj

Welcome to LHCF...............

Hey Ladies - 

Let me just start off by saying that I am sooooo happy that I came across this website.  I too have been lurking and kinda staying behind the scenes... but only for a day or two.  I just couldn't resist jumping in here  .  There is alot of great info here and I can't wait to reach my first goal...APL.  I've learned alot in just the 2 days that I've been lurking around and I can't wait to share my hair success with you guys.  Thanx for all of the great advice.

*aprilj*


----------



## 2fine4u

Hi all- Im very excited about this forum. I hope to learn a lot from everyone and I hope I will have something to offer in return!


----------



## Kenedie

Hi all! I am not really new but I don't post often, if at all.  I do love this site and thought I would at least say hi!  

I am hoping to get my hair back to its healthy state maybe back to bra strap. It seems to be stuck right now and I need to get back on my job and give it some good old loving care.

Ken


----------



## deltagyrl

Hi ladies,

I've been a serial lurker since February of this year.  I have used several tips from this forum and seen substantial hair growth since then.  My hair has always been healthy I'm just trying to make it grow baby grow!

My goal is BSL by Sept. '07.....

I would like to know where to purchase the cellophane rinses I'm seeing in some of the fotki journals and can someone explain the purpose of using serum?

Also, any advice for those of us who are 'frizz prone' would be great.  My hubby calls me lion when my hair starts doing the poof thing. 

Delta


----------



## LoVeMYLIfe

Hello everyone, my name is Dana and I have been a lurker here for a couple of months now. I have followed some very good advise that you ladies have given about achieving healthier longer hair. I am so so happy that I have found this site. I plan on posting here on a regular basis, because I have lots of questions. I know that you ladies would be able to help me achieve my hair goals in no time!

Thanks!


----------



## Rececup

Hello All-
I'm new to the site... :   My good friend SWEARS by this site, so I had to join.  She quotes stuff from here all the time.     Let me give her a shot out- "Hey royalty117!"  I'm finally here!

Hope to chat with everyone soon


----------



## colibri972

Hello everyone, i'm new here. I hope with your help and experience to be able make my hair grow more longer. I live in france and we belive that in american girl does eat or breath something, your hair are always beautiful.  We don't have the same quality product but with all the tips that i and i'll learn from you my hair will be in better health. 

ps: apologize my poor englisherplexed


----------



## GoldenBreeze

Hi Everyone,

I joined last night, and was too tired to make an introduction. It was about six months ago when I first ran across this forum, and I've been semi lurking since then.  I've finally decided to subscribe, because I must say "you ladies are da bomb" when it comes to hair care knowledge. I truly look forward to many good times here, and hope to get to know you all over time.

Happy hair care to you all!


----------



## shelteroperations

Hello Everyone,
I have been browsing this site for a while so I decided it is time to introduce my self here. I have learned some very valuable info on this sight and have already begun to use them.I am looking forward to having long healthy hair. 
I am currently 2 inches past the shoulder and looking for the day I will be BSL !!
Looking forward to sharing and learning how to care for my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Cool Site !!*

Hi,

I just joined today. I have been wearing my hair braided for years because I love to workout and I sweat my hair out terribliy!!!   I took my twists down last night, was coniditioned, pressed and curled my hair.  I love it!! But how long will this last??  I see that there are a ton of new products on the market that promotes long healthy hair both natural and relaxed. 

I would like to know what other natural hair wearers do for workout acitivities?  I have a very very tight curl pattern so I am thinking that I'm going to have to get some kinds of chemical process to keep my hair from reverting. I have "nappy hair"  but I don't like the nappy look on myself.   

I look forward to reading all the great posts and getting some great new ideas from you all!!

Have Blessed day!
Janet


----------



## seemegrow

Hello Everyone!!! I have been a lurker for a LONG time. Thank you for all the helpful suggestions. I have learned a lot and I hope to be able to help someone else one day.


----------



## willbelongandthick

hello i've just started looking. i want to grow my hair to my butt !!! i love this site so far so hello everyone


----------



## gelati

Hi everyone, 
I came across this website looking for products for my natural hair and I've been hooked every since.  I wish I found this website years ago maybe my hair would be down my back by now.  I'm so happy I found this website and I learned so much information for my hair and body. I also will be saving some money on products because everyone lets you know what products are good.  Thanks again for sharing so much information for people like me who is just learning how to love their hair. 

Gelati


----------



## cocob

Hi - I have been looking for a forum where I could find helpful information and share insight about healthy hair. For the past 3 years I have been using a no-lye relaxer and washing/conditioning quite a bit. I have had a lot of success with limiting the use of heat on my hair and increasing the amount of times I wash my hair weekly. Although I am satisfied with my hair length, (sits nicely on my shoulders past my collar) rolling and wet setting is quite a bit of work. I want more freedom to exercise and live outside of working with my hair all day . My hair is thick (although starting to thin with age at the top). I am very interested in locking my hair (YES for good) and I am looking for more information about natural hair styles and hair care.


----------



## maagd

Hi, I've been a member since 2004.I thought it was time to introduce myself. I live in Holland BUT my country of origin is Surinam. I'm an Anthropology student.I was a natural for 5 years and a couple of months ago I decided to relax. I'm working on my fotki right now.I'm very excited to grow my hair long and healthy!!!

http://public.fotki.com/maagd/
pw in profile


----------



## Qetesh

hello everyone i just became a memeber a few days ago i am from the midwest. i am learning so much from this website. 

there are a few problems i have with my hair and i am hoping to resolve them by the time i get married next summer. 
currently i am mid back about 19 inches for me and i want to get to around 24-25 inches  i dont have a realxer so i am interested to know tips on caring for natural hair. but so far this website has given me alot of tips and things are starting to "click" for me about hair care.


----------



## Studio_gal

Hi everyone
I joined up yesterday and I'm happy to be here.  I have been lurking for about a week now and I'm fascinated with all your hair care tips.  I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and growing my hair!
I'm napptural and have about 8 inches of hair - I would love to grow my hair to APL.  I have just started to take Omega 3-6-9 supplements, biotin and Mega Hair vitamins.  I look forward to sharing my progress and sharing ideas with you
Coco x


----------



## ivyleaguebeauty

hello everyone, 

This seems to be a really great site for learning about hair and I'm so excited.  My hair has always been a mess, so i'm hoping that i'll learn a lot of new things.


----------



## pebbles

My goodness! Look at all the newbies!! Welcome everyone!  It's really great to have you all hear with us! :trampolin


----------



## LovetheLord

Hello I am new here also.  I love this site.  For the past couple of weeks I have become very interested in all things about black hair.  I visited a lot of websites, many for natural hair.  But my journey lead me to LHCF.  I am so happy to have found this place.  Anyway I just recently cut my hair the back was a little passed my shoulders, the front below my cheeks.  I did it because my ends were unhealthy, I got the courage from reading other girl's posts on this site.  It is probably now a little above my shoulders.  Anyway happy to be here!!!!  I never knew so many black women could have such beautiful hair!!!


----------



## mppaul2

Hi I'm also a new member. My long term hair growth goal is mid-back   I have a ways to go, currently I'm just at shoulder length with some uneveness on the left side. Oh well, we will see how it goes.  This week, I washed my own hair for the first time and loved it!  So, the last relaxer was 9/2/06 and I am going to try to stretch a minimum to 8 weeks.  I will gradually increase that, I would like to to evenually transition with out a big chop.  I think I have 3b hair but I have forgotten.


----------



## spoogeywoogey

Hello everyone,
    I am a newbie but long time lurker. I started my long hair journey 2 years ago quite by accident when I found nc.com, and np.com. Those websites led me here, and I was quite intrigued with the idea of growing my hair long. I have always been natural, except for 2 two-year intervals when I relaxed and texturized my hair.
   My hair has always hovered around shoulder length for most of my life. I always had to cut back to that length because of terrible ends. This site has helped me grow my hair from shoulder length to brastrap (stretched) and I would like to thank all the ladies for all the knowledge and experiences they willingly shared. In the future I see myself growing my hair to mid back and possibly waist length.


----------



## UmSumayyah

congrats on your hair success s.w.


----------



## northernbelle

Hi.  I'm northernbelle.  I am not a newbie. Rather, I have been off the Forum for about a year.  I first discovered and joined LHCF during a time when my hair was a MESS!  During my two year association with the forum, from August 2003 to Ocotober 13, 2005, my hair has experienced many positive changes, inlcuding growth.  My hair is currently shoulder length, which was one of my goals.

Additionally, I have re-discovered and re-committed to a daily exercise regimen.  I treadmill 30 minutes a session, five to six days per week, in the mornings.  I am also eating much healthier foods, and drink water almost exclusively, except for Silk Soy in my cereal. 

Anyway, it's nice to be back on.

Any members still on from 2003-2005?

northernbelle


----------



## brownbrown

Wassup I'm brownbrown

I'm new and just figuring out how to work this. 
In 2004 i was still in and out of an abusive relationship with my then a few months old daughter,now almost 3yr old daughter's father. By November of that year my hair was the longest it had ever been btwn my arm pit and bra strap. 

I had colored my hair becuz I seen his side thang had had the same color hair as me And carried the same name. The color was Fabolous and breakups seems to make women look great, so I was lookin Fab too. Ofcourse btwn the color and my hair being pulled at and him wimpin my tail in 2006 my hair is barely touching the bottom of my neck. Earlier this year it was shorter. 

Well with her dad out of our lives p Yeah we will have peace ) I am trying to pull myself back together again and feel good about myself again. And so I have joined LHCF


----------



## cancerianjewel

Hello all!     
Been lurking for quite a while, but decided to become a registered member.  When I thought about it, $5 a year is nothing for the wealth of information available!   I'm a NYC girl, born and raised.  I work as an Asst Dir. at a University and I am looking forward to returning to school to pursue my MBA very soon.  Married, 2 boys.  Enough about me!!!

Anyway, it's good to see people working together for SOMETHING  
I have learned *tremendously* from the people on this board.  A year ago my hair was in horrible shape, and I thought I was doing all the right things.  It is sooooooo much healthier now, thanks to the suggestions/information given on this site.  I can't help but to smile every time I feel my hair.  Now for more length...........................................


----------



## Tanya

Hi,
I have been reading the boards for quite some time and decided to finally join. My quest for helathy hair has been quite a battle.. I have always gotten my hair professionally done because when it come to hair I have two left hands.. I have a soft, fine grade of hair that grows rather slow.  Two and a half years ago, I gave birth to my first child and during my pregnancy my hair grew from a chin length bob, to shoulder length.  Four months after giving birth my hair started shedding severely and just stopped about 3 months ago.  Now my hair is short, thin, and brittle at times.  So, I know it going to be a long road but I look forward to much progress w/the help of this forum.


----------



## geneticist

Hello. I just joined today. I was referred by a member. The site looks like a great place to discuss hair care. I am Afro-American with very thick type 4 hair that grows pretty quickly. I wear it as it's natural texture. I primarily use Carol's Daughter to enhance the shine/sheen and to cut down on static. I don't worry about making ringlets, I just rock the bushiness  . Thanks for creating this forum, I look forward to reading and posting.


----------



## Anastaja11

Hello Everyone,
I've been lurking for a month then decided to become a member. Let me just say that this is the best $5 I've ever spent in my life. I've been learning a lot from you beautiful supportive people. My main goal is to be healthy from head to toe. I hope to get more involved.


Joesie


----------



## msjazzy09

Hello all!
I am glad to be a member here! There's a few challenges that I want to be a part of! Can't wait to get to my first goal of APL next year!


----------



## mercedes826

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I've been lurking around for months. You guys give so much infomation, that I had to sign up. I have so many questions. You all have amazing hair and I'm encourage to take care of mine so I can have amazing hair also.


----------



## Max2004

Hello Everyone,

I am new.. I am so happy that I found this site. I am trying to regrow my hair. I had almost bra strap length hair. I had to cut it in July to shoulder length because of microbraids.


----------



## Champ

Hello Everyone,

I've been a member for a while but I never post. I've been gaining so much valuable hair info. and I'm finally getting my hair regimin together.


----------



## nell24

Hi,

I am new to this website and just wanted to say hello.  I think this is a great site and I am looking forward to growing healthy, long hair.


----------



## wheezy807

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie also, i've also been lurking around this website for maybe a couple of months now. I have finually paid my $5 sooo i was thinking "hey, why not start posting?"Lol. I currently have a little past shoulder length, relaxed, 4b type hair. I really would like to acheive healthy, longer, stronger hair. So i am here, hoping to achieve my desired lengths. I look forward to gaining knowledge and tresses buddies.


----------



## MsTamara

Hi,

I've been lurking off and on for a while and just registered. My hair has been chemical free for the past 2 years YAY! I'm still learning about the best ways to manage it though. I've lived in England just over a year so that presents a whole new set of challenges. Currently my hair is between 6 and 9 inches. I had a trim over the summer that I am now regretting so I'm looking forward to sharing with everyone here.


----------



## Qt girl

I've been on the forums for a WHILE and decided to pay the membership fee a few days ago. Currently I'm in Peru studying abroad while watching my formally BSL hair break off to about Shoulder length. I'm hoping to find some protective, no heat styles so that I can save the rest of what I have. So that's me!


----------



## Xavier

Hi Ladies, I have been observing for about a month now and decide to join this week. I'm addicted already! I can't wait to see how I progress throughout this journey.


----------



## pebbles

Welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## Xavier

Wow you're on it pebbles, thanks. :wink2:


----------



## Artemis

Hi All!!

I'm a little late with my intro (paid member since 8/16/06) but I've lurking for a loooong time (yrs!) reading all I can to help my poor hair . There's so much info, I don't really need to post that much, IMO. Besides I'm a bit shy.  One day when I'm a bit more "hair confident" I'll post pics....

Anyways just saying howdy.

*ETA: Ready to step out there and unleash the fotki  Updated profile and siggy! Stop by and leave comments *


----------



## mightycute912

I am new to the site. I joined last week. I am trying to figure out what some of the acronyms are, so bare with me. I am ultimately trying to get my hair to my waist or butt. I want to make up realistic goals, but I don't know where to start. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Cbgo

Hi all,
I wanted to introduce myself, i'm CBGO and I have been lurking off and on for sometime. Hoping to get some great tips from all.


----------



## londonjakki

Hi.. I joined sept 06 and I have learned sooo much about hair and products in such a short time..I'm ADDICTED...My hair has recently fallen out due to my work area....ITS TOXIC  ..so I'm grateful for all this wonderful information.....thanks so much ladies!!!!


----------



## ralondra

Hi all.  I have really short hair (maybe 2-3"). Last cut was the day before Easter with the hairclippers. (Had to cut it all off to make it even from my alopecia outbreak which took out my hair). I'm on the right track now for growing out my hair, hopefully the alopecia won't come back again. 

Hair care:  Wash daily; sometimes with plain water, other times with Nexxus.  Condition bi-weekly with Ultra Black Hair Care peppermint conditioner and Nexxus alternating.

Products:  Motions Pink Lotion, Shea Butter, Dew, Ultra Black Hair Care moisturizer, Paul Mitchells liquid curl definer and quick slip styling cream, Motions spray, Carole's Daughter, Surge, Monistat 7 (for the alopecia issue; which grew that spot back all the way), S-curl spray; of course not all at the same time, but some at different stages in between perms.

Vitamins:  MSM 1000 mg, Biotin 30 mg, Hairtopia total (includes Amino Acids, Vitamins & Minerals, and Herbals), and Silica


----------



## mauly84

Hi Everyone

I have recently become a paid member on monday but have been lurking for about three months. I am here in an attempt to regrow my once BSL hair which is currently a little past shoulder legnth. I've found a wealth of useful information most recently MN which I am giving a whirl. I hope to learn and "grow" with you ladies. I take all the ropanzel heads on here as proof you guys know what your talking about.


----------



## DaBossOMe

Hello ladies,

I only just joined yesterday after lurking for about 2 months and I really appreciate the wealth of information on hair care I've found here.

I was natural for the past 4 years and decided at the end of September to relax again now that I'm armed with the knowledge that I didn't have years ago (thanks LHCF!)

I have SL, 3c-4a hair and my goal is to have *healthy, MBL *hair.  My hair at its absolute longest was only just past SL, so I hope I'm not setting the bar too high.  In the meantime, I'm glad to be taking the journey with you guys!


----------



## Ms_Delikate

Hi Everyone,

I too have been lurking on this site for months...I dont even remember how may . I am looking forward to learning a lot from all of you positive sisters and I am really happy to be here.

Ms_Delikate


----------



## BronzyBella

I've been lurking on this site for a little while too. I actually subscribed today!

My hair is 4a/b, and currently shoulder length. I _used_ to think that I had long, healthy hair. But at the same time, would suffer from unmanagability and constant dryness.

I'm now eager to learn all that I can about my hair and hair care in general... I'm tryna maximize my *growth, health*, and *style* potential.


----------



## charlieweb

hi everyone, I am charlieweb, have been a member for about a week. Checked out the site for a few week. like it a lot. best that i have seen so far!! Looking forward to grow w y' all!!!


----------



## live2bgr8

Hey Everyone!

I'm Kelouis75. Just joined the forum yesterday, but I've been lurking for a while. TONS of great info!  Thanks a lot for creating a space where we can share hair tips and tricks.


----------



## LongerHair

Hello Ladies!

This is such a useful forum and I am glad to have finally joined!  I learned of this group a couple yrs back but never joined; why, I can't explain!  

Anyhow, I am glad to be here and expect to share and gain some serious insight to this hair spectacular!!  Oh and by the way, I just cut my hair to right above shoulder length due to damage caused by my confusion on wanting to remain natural, texturized, or perm.  I traveled to NY to get the jazma.com product (originally out of Canada) -  I was completely natural so this product reduced my curl/kink combination hair about 35%. It was beautiful when I left but horrific when I tried maintaining it.  I then tried put more of the product in and achieved maybe 40%.  Still not enougth relaxation.  My ex-boyfriend then referred me to his good friend who owns a salon near my home and he made a very professional analysis of my hair and recommended the arosci texturizer.  After he put that in and set my hair, it was really beautiful - about 75% relaxed (curly texture) when wet but beautifully straight after a wet set.  Thanks for reading.  If anybody has any tips on growing bra-strap length hair, I am a sponge; please share.

Thanks,
LongerHair


----------



## toniy

Hello all, been lurking for about a month and a half. This week, I got up the nerve to post.  I have to say I have learned a lot and I am excited.  I have purchased so much in the past month ... 
I used to have long hair as did many of u.  I got scissor happy after leaving home, started the weave thing and couldnt let go.  In 03, had complications from Fibroids and my hair got weak as did my body. In 03 they were removed, but I hid behind half wigs until 05. Removed the half wigs and noticed the bald spot in the top of my head. Moved from Tx to Germany and started getting my hair braided by the "great hands" of the African women living here.  My mother has not seen my real hair in over 6 years and keeps telling me so.  I used to get mad, but now i understand because i have a daughter with 4a/b hair that hates weaves.  After moving here it was so hard to get either of our hair done bcse of a shortage in hairstylists that specialize in bh. So I had to resort to finding ways to do her hair and mine without losing it.  I stumbled on this website while buying hair from www.hairsisters.com and I havent been the same since.

So far, I have switched from all things bad as mentioned on this site (alcohol,petroleum...) and started using essential oils and MSM. Just from that change alone, I have some growth I didnt have b4. I will be purchasing MTG,WGO, Surge and Phyto products prior to Nov 06 and will not buy anything new till after Jan 07. I will also post pics to show progress.  Tonight I am coloring myself blueblack and braiding on Wed so all of the growth will be very easy to show.  Sorry my posts are so long, but I am tooo excited...

I had my trim in Oct, I have very thin 1b colored blue black
My daughter had a trim in Oct and very very thick 4a/b 
I am working us both. She keeps asking me what I'm mixing in the bathroom!


----------



## kls4c03

Hello Ladies. 
I'm a newbie to this wonderful site. I've also been looking around for awhile. I'm hoping to find tips to keep my hair healthy and growing. I was natural for 5 years and went back to a relaxer 2 years ago. Right now my hair is about shoulder length and I want to let it grow to mid back. 
I see a stylist every other week, I have moved around a little bit because of disappointing results with my hair.
I'm experiencing some thinning around my edges and crown. My hair is very hard to detangle when it's wet and sheds more than it should when I do my hair (I usually roller set it and have a roller wrap at the salon e/o week). I have started deep conditioning my hair under a dryer, but that hasn't completely solved my problem. I've also had some breakage.


----------



## CaramelMiSS

I'm new here and just registered yesterday!!!  My hair has been breaking off, not like crazy or anything, but it's just been breaking and I have done protein treatments and hot oils and deep conditionings but their is still some breaking. Any suggestions???  I don't have a relaxer or any chemicals and I try not to use heat


----------



## ALWAYZL8

Hello all.  I'm a newbie up for the challenge!  I lurked around for awhile, but I decided to go ahead and join.  All of the tips and information shared on the board made this forum worth joining.  I came across the forum looking for a good moisturizer.  I'm still looking for the right product for my hair, but I look forward to my healthy hair journey!


----------



## stronghair

Hello all!

Been lurking for a couple of years really!!!  Had a wonderful hairdresser who really took care of my hair then she got sick. . . now my hair is sick!!  I want to learn how to care for my hair without a lot of fuss and revolving door damage!  Like my latest thing of relaxing AND dyeing my hair into a frizzy mess!!!  Really enjoy reading some of your techniques and remedies for maintaining relaxed and natural hair.   But where can I find the meanings for the acronyms used here?   Like what is a WGO?  
Thank you.


----------



## tnorenberg

Hello,

Finally joining after anonymously enjoying your site for 3 months now. Hello everyone. 

TN


----------



## Lov3lyHair

Hello All,
After months of lurking around I have finally decided to join. I look forward to building great friendships with you all as well as growing long and beautiful hair.



May God be with you all,
Lov3lyHair


----------



## Angel1794

Hi,

I'm new to the forum as well just want to say hello to everyone.  I have so me questions based on everything that I have read over the past months.   I'm just glad that there's young women out there that want to reach the same or simliar goals..

Angel 
God Bless


----------



## CaramelPrincezz

Hi, I'm new here even though I've been coming to this site for the past few weeks. I've learned so much just by lurking and I've also purchased a lot of new products so I guess I'm a PJ now. I'm trying to establish a regimen so hopefully I'll get it together soon. I've been tryin to grow my hair for years. It used to be way down my back when I was a child but it just kept gettin shorter and shorter and I never figured out how to get it back to its full potential. I really believe LCHF is the answer to my hair problems so hopefully I'll be posting some results soon. I'm lookin to purchase some Original MTG and Surge 14. I'm also lookin in to some vitamins. I used to take prenatal vitamins even though I've never been pregnant because someone said that it helps hair growth. I dont wanna go on and on but any help is greatly appreciated. I need it!erplexed


----------



## MochaSilk

Greetings, Beautiful Women!! I'm Tahja Starr and I joined LHCF on Halloween.    I began this journey 6 weeks ago, after my last relaxer. Unfortunately, I didn't get pics from that day. I've decided to stretch as long as possible. 

I've used the flat-iron three times so far, and I LOVE it! Once I acquire a couple round brushes and a good dryer, I'm going to do monthly Dominican Blowout.

I started pampering my hair 6 weeks ago, and I've got 1/4 to 3/4" new growth. I've got 4a relaxed hair, THICK. Below the nape in the back, ear to chin length around the rest.

My regimen at the moment:
*Moisturize w/ Motions 2-3x daily, oil on ends & hairline.
*Scarf and updo's w/ PhonyTail (falls for performances)
*Wash 2-3x week. (I dance, teach, do cardio & yoga 3-4x week)
*Protein weekly. (ApHogee smells awful, gonna try a homemade mask soon)
*Flat-iron bi-weekly.
*Vitamins: Women's Multivitamin, Vitamin E capsules

I was hesitant to use occasional heat & brushes, but my hair takes to it brilliantly. My hair is beautifully dyed with Bigen's Oriental Black, but I read about the levels of PPD in it, and never again. Looking into henna down the road.

I also want to say THANKS to everyone for being a part of this forum. It's heartwarming to join such a positive and supporting community of women.  Rarely have I encountered women that have an honest desire to encourage & help other women.

I've already learned so much from you!  I'm inspired, enlightened, and look forward to my own journey to getting my hair as healthy and as long as nature allows.


----------



## ebonyess

I finally decided to stop lurking and signed up today.  You all have been such an inspiration on this new journey of mine.  I did a mid-chop about 2 years ago and have been transitioning from a relaxer since.  I've been seriously considering Phyto II for my 4b (I think) hair.  Any tips would be great.

Oh yeah, LOVIN the Keracare products!!!


Sabrina aka EbonyEss


----------



## mturner0516

hi i'm new i've been a member since last week, and I'm addicted to this site already lol

current products Mizani Botanfying POO\Con(Relazer, Ors Carrot Oil, Doo Grow, Ion Reconstructor

Products on the way Mizani Kera (Protein), Ors aloe vera shampoo, Jojoba Oil, WGO, MTG, Silica,Biotin,Nioxin, MSM, ORS Replenishing Pak, Rosemary Oil,Caruso Steam Rollers, Mizani h2o night time hairdress....etc
Hair Type Relaxed 4b 
Current length SL
Short term Goal FSL
Med Term Goal APL
Ultimate Goal Infinite and Beyond


----------



## colemtd

Hello Everyone!! I just joined today so I am still feeling my way through the site.

Please advise regarding my hair type. I have no idea!!

Looking forward to making some new friends on here as well in the Atlanta area..


----------



## CHI

Hi 
I would like to introduce myself to the thread,I am CHI
Is there any way that I can redo my profile because it is all wrong 
I have short hair which I am trying to grow out to bra length I live 
in Michigan and have 4b hair, the thread is very informative and looking forward to sharing with you all
CHI


----------



## Precious_1

CHI said:
			
		

> Hi
> I would like to introduce myself to the thread,I am CHI
> Is there any way that I can redo my profile because it is all wrong
> I have short hair which I am trying to grow out to bra length I live
> in Michigan and have 4b hair, the thread is very informative and looking forward to sharing with you all
> CHI


 Hi chi, welcome, i am a newbie also. go to the top and click on
 {quick links} and you will be able to change your profile


----------



## CrystalRain

Hi! I'm Tara and I'm relatively new. I've been feeling my way through the site and I keep learning so much! I wasted another day at work trolling the site. I've got to get a grip. 

I live in Atlanta and I haven't had a chance to look yet, but hopefully there are some groups here. I have short natural hair 4a (?) and I'm looking to grow it out into a big beautiful afro. I think the techniqes I'm learning here will definately help.


----------



## sunshinecoffee22

hello

I am new to the site

I have very thin short hair and need help a s a p .


----------



## nycutiepie

Hello to everyone.  I've been on here for a while but never introduced myself.  I looooooove this forum and I have learned so much.  My hair is not where I want it to be as yet but it's definitely not where it used to be.  HHG to all the lovely ladies on this site!


----------



## queendiva79

Hello 

I am new to this site i just subscribed and just wanted to say hello. I want to begin my journey of growing long healthy hair so i am so excited. I am still feeeling my way through this site and looking forward to meeting new friends


Queendiva


----------



## N.P.R. Addict

Hello:

I am new to the board!  I just want to introduce myself.  I am from NJ and this is my THIRD go around with natural hair.  The last time it was well past my shoulders.  My goal is waist length.  Some of the methods I have learned from this site have worked for me.  I look forward to updating with progress.  You ladies are an inspiration!

PME Lady


----------



## moss lady

Hi i am moss lady and it is a pleasure to be a part of the Forum. I have been on the forum some time ago and i really enjoy the forum Now i am a part of the Forum and i am overwhellmed to be a part. MossLady


----------



## prettypuff1

Hello, My name is april. I am trying to grow my 4a relaxed hair to Mid back. I am 22 and from Just out side of Chicago.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

another new member here


----------



## baby42

welcome ladies    this a great site i like it here


----------



## VeryBecoming

I'm Alex..19. I want to attain healthy, thick, shoulder length all over hair.
And I'm clueless!


----------



## Kali*Ma

Adding myself to the "Newbs" list....


----------



## ShaniKeys

I'm a newbie too, trying to achieve shoulder length/APL hair that is shiny, thick and healthy . My regimen includes pre-pooing once a week, deep conditioning every month, shampooing and conditioning once a week, using leave-in conditioners every day and moisturizing every day aswell. I have three to four different textures in my hair and I am extremely thankful to all the veterans for all the great advice.


----------



## The Girl

Ok I just realized how rude I am.  I have been all through the LHCF house, sitting down and chit chatting with folks and havent formally introduced myself...(my mom and aunts would have a fit if they knew lol).

I am Stephanie, Detroit, I was wearing a haLlf wig forever bc it was just easier to look 'fabulous'.  I washed my hair a few weeks ago and decided to straighten it...I have a lil hair!  I want to grow it long like my stinky sisters' (waist length).  I like it here and I know I found the right place.  I started a fotki but I still need to get it all cute and stuff...


----------



## xDestinedx

Hello,

Im a newb here. I reside in Raleigh, NC with my hubby and daughter...cant wait to get to know you all...


----------



## jamerichameleon

Hi all. I've been lurking forever, and finally joined a few weeks ago. I've been all over the site and haven't formally introduced myself either!

I'm Tasha from NY currently living in Laurel, MD. I'm 4b relaxed, and growing out a full-head blonde dye job. I love the color, but it's too much work to maintain hair health with that kind of drying color  . I just cut about 3 inches off (now I'm just below chin length) so I'm starting fresh with healthy ends. Hope to acheive APL in 18 months, and BSL in 24--I'm being cautiously optimistic. 

Anyway, glad to meet you all!


----------



## ladytq

Hi I'm newbie. I from Benton Harbor Michigan. I currently reside in Los Angeles. I think I have natural 3c/4a BSL hair. I post pics soon and I let you guys be the judge. I've been lurking since September! I want to obtain thick, healthy, split end free, and shiny black MBL hair! My regimen for the last month has been; Co wash once a week and deep condition after every co wash until hair has achieved desired moisture level thereafter twice a month. I put leave-in conditioner and seal with an oil after every Co-wash. I only shampoo only if I'm going to wear my hair down, and that like only 3 times a year. I am trying to make a habit of doing henna treament twice a month until desired strenght, thereafter only as needed. I'm still searching for my holy grail products .

I am so grateful for you ladies!


----------



## Siren

Newbie Here!

I'm 24 from Brooklyn,NY. I've lurked in the hair care boards for months. 
I'm still not sure what my texture is. I guess this is the last chance I'm giving my hair before I decide to wear wigs and braids forever.


----------



## Detangle

Hey Ladies
I'm a happy Queens, NY newbie and very excited in joining a diverse group of beautiful women. I don't mean to be fast but I don't want to become too relaxed and lurk around for too long. I thank my LHCF sista for referring me to this site. Without the referral, I would not have known just the little bit I've learned such as pre-poos. and vitamins which are good for hair care. I have some work to do when it comes to my overall health and I'm glad that I can utilize this site for realistic tips and advice.


----------



## mimi

Hello everyone,

I've been a long time lurker on LHCF, and I finally subscribed. I'm a college student from miami,florida, and I'm so excited about now being able to post.


----------



## milotic13

Hello I'm another newbie justing saying hi to everyone. I've been lurking for a long time but I've decided to join b/c i need some help.


----------



## intellect_sensual

I am really not new here, just to the whole subscription process, I have been lurking on here for a month now and i decided to subscribe since I visit this site everyday. Anywho, i just wanted to say hey to everyone, and look forward to learning much from you lovely ladies


----------



## pebbles

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## deniseloc

Hello Ladies,

     I'm new newbie here and I would like to say hello.  I am a native of California with major hair woes. In july I had fusion extensions done to my hair and when I removed them in september well to my surprise not only did the extensions come out so did my hair.  As of Sept.15 I started the journey to grow my hair back.  It is thin and broken off the condition of my hair is getting better.  So far I have cut off at least 4in. or more  I plan on cutting a little at a time as it grows.  I hope to learn as much as I can from you knowledgable ladies.


----------



## gabby1

I am joined today also and I just wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## seraphim712

Hello everyone, 

I just joined yesterday. I'm very happy to find this forum so I can discuss the topic of African American women hair growth. My goal is to get to waist length.  I'm excited to be apart of this community and will look foward in posting soon. 

Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## tzack27

Hi everyone,

I'm 30 and I live in Atlanta, GA.  I too am new here; I'm really excited to learn more about growing long healthy hair.


----------



## Rhapsodie

Hello everyone, I've been lurking for QUITE awhile now and have decided to subsccribe. Just wanted to say hello!!


----------



## Svrbrownsuga

Hey I'm Nikki and I'm new and ready to have long  hair again. Ready for the ride!


----------



## swgirl

Hi.  I'm new here and am learning so much new information.  I transitioned for 6 months and did the BC in April of this year.  My natural hair is about 4.5-5 inches long.  My daughter's hair is relaxed and about mid-back length. I am learning tips to help both our hair grow.  Looking forward to learning even more!!!!


----------



## tyboogie

Hello ladies, I just want to introduce myself. I've been lurking for over 2 years. I decided that is was time to join. I'm apl ever since last Thursday when I got a trim.


----------



## aries822

Hi, I just joined the forum today and so far have learned a lot! I'm from New Jersey and am interested in growing long hair.


----------



## Kutie85

Hi I'm Valerie  , I just joined today but I been lurking for about 2 years maybe longer, I trying to get to bsl and I am almost there, I love this site and I tell everybody bout it, I have learned so much here. I think every women should refer to it to learn proper haircare techniques.


----------



## reena

Hi my name is reena Ive been lurking like everyone else, for about a year and a half. I ve decided to take better care of my hair, my niece, and my brother's hair too.


----------



## snugglez41685

Hey! I'm new here but also a lurker for a year or more.


----------



## Chocolatep35

Hello all,
I'm Rashaun I've been lurking about a week or so now and I've learned so much in that short time and just had to join. My goal 1st is APL by the end of 2007 hopefully  Currently right above SL I think but really damaged.


----------



## FunkyMunky

Hi, my name is Jacqueline. I have been a "ghost" member of LHCF for a little over a year. I decided to officially get serious about my haircare on October 8, 2006. I love coming to LHCF and I truly appreciate all of the advice given by the members. I am committed to accomplishing my haircare goals and with all of your help, I know I will. I also look forward to acquiring new friends.


----------



## FlutterGirl

Hi !
As you see, I'm quite new, but I've been lurking here for the past hmm 5 years. I'm lazy with my hair and it's time for me to have healty hair . I'm not focusing on length too much.

I'm natural and I have so much problems with my ends due to too much braiding and an **** so-called stylist who destroyed my hair . I've cut like 4 inches of hair this summer but my ends are still splitting and all tangled-up and I'm not proud of that.

Hopefully, I'll get to know you 

They're some pics in my album, not so good quality. I have a good digital camera but I was too lazy to take it . Look there and you'll see what I'm talking about with my hair...

And if you're from Montreal, PLEASE hit me  

Cassandre


----------



## spadiva

Hi. I justed wanted to introduce myself before starting to post. There is a lot of information on this board. I am not sure where to start. I am glad I found you.


----------



## gracefulee

Hello Everyone,

I'm soo happy to be apart of this forum. I've been lurking for 3 weeks and I'm obsessing, I'm here everyday checking on this or that. I can't wait to start the various challenges and see the progress of everyone including and especially me . Happy hair growing.


----------



## tsacre

Hello! Ladies! I am here to achieve healthy hair care. I look forward to meeting you~   . I am currently at ARM PIT LENGTH, but it's thin! 


I am aiming for 2007~ thick and BRA STRAP LENGTH.. 

Hair type: 4a/b
Current length: APL 
Goals: Grow thick, healthy BRA STRAP LENGTH


----------



## Mortons

Hello everyone,
         I'm currently growing out my hair and trying to get it to a healthier state. 
I'm textured and at a neck length (in a bob). 
I'm aiming for armpit length in the next 4 months!


----------



## 1luv

Hi, I am new here, screen name 1Luv.  I heard this board has a lot of good information, so I hope to learn a lot.  

1L


----------



## tish

Hi,I'm Tish and I'm struggling with my hair. Hopefully it will get better


----------



## Key

Hello,
My name is Keisha.  I've been lurking the forum for a while now and am just amazed at all the information.  My hair is just on my shoulders but my goal is full and apl. I lost alot along my edges and my right side a few months back when I got a touch up done.  But with all the information and helpful people here, I'm sure I'll reach it.


----------



## miss ada

Hello ladies, I'm glad to be here and glad to be starting my first whole year of better hair care. My goal is health first and length second, so cheers for 2007


----------



## I_shure_do_wish

Hi Im New as well. I cant wait to start! I haven't started any goals since my hair is singles which Im planning to take out this weekend. Im starting new and fresh.


----------



## Mynappturalme

Hello all! I am relatively new here.  My first time introducing myself.  I am addicted to this site. I finally registered.  I have learned so much.  My children love looking at the progress pics. My goal is to have apl by 12/2007, I am currently a little past shoulder length. (in the back, it grows in a v-shape)

I am a natural and loving it.  My album is not finished yet, but I will update them soon.

 You all are great.


----------



## tnoregon

Just wanted to say tnoregon is in tha house. 

I am here to gain, absord, and share all the information I can while transitioning and becoming natural. Feel free to check me out on Fokti:  http://members.fotki.com/tnoregon

My Goal: Strong, Healthy, BSL Natural Stretched.

Let's grow ladies. See ya around.


----------



## InquiringMind

*Hey Hey Hey!!!!*

*After browing the website for about a week now, I finally decided to sign up last night. This website has already informed me on a lot of things. I am definitely looking forward to learning more!!! My username says it all....Inquiring Mind wants to know!!!!*


----------



## legaleagle06

Hello and Praise God Ladies,
There is so much information on this site.  I'm glad I found it.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  And to seek out advise.  My goal is to have healthy strong, long, shoulder length hair.  Problem is my hair is EXTENSIVELY dry and brittle.  I _think _I need to start using a LYE relaxer because the others on the market just does nothing for my hair...
It's so bad.. I'm wearing a half wig because I just can't walk around with my hair the way it is.. I'm thinking of cutting it and starting all over.
Please, please, please help.


----------



## Ms.Allyse

HI!! Ms. Allyse here!!!

My hair WAS in pretty good shape when my stylist(my sister Shannette R.I.P.) was doing it. She recently died after child birth this past July and my hair has gone down drain since with all the stress and things of that nature, which during her pregnancy I was letting someone else do it who comepletely damaged my hair and now my hair is at an ALL TIME LOW. I'm stressed with school and everything else that's going on!! I can find NOONE that knows how to take care of hair here so I guess i'm going to have to do it myself!! I'm blessed enough to have found this forum and I hope that I make progress here!

I'm too ashamed to even POST pictures of my current hair disaster!!!


----------



## bellachic

Hi,

I have been a long time lurker for over five years now!!!!!!! 

I've just recently joined and would like to thank all the wonderful ladies on this board for thier advice and general positive attitudes.

I've always had bra strap length hair but have often struggled with hair loss and thinness, but I eventually found this board and was able to thicken my hair and bring it back to life. Look forward to being an active member here.


----------



## Inquisition12

Merry Christmas, ladies!! 

I stumbled across LHCF several months ago, shortly after realizing that I'd reached a 3-month stretch with my relaxer and needed to figure out what to do with my hair. At about the same time, I also noticed some small patches of hair loss, and I was afraid to relax my hair. So, I'm now 6 months post-relaxer. It's WEIRD, but there's so much new growth. 

This site is such a wonderful resource. Thank you now, and in advance, for everyone's willingness to share advice, give suggestions, and provide support. I appreciate all of the pictures and instructions - I'm so excited to begin the journey to healthier, longer hair. 

I still have a lot to learn about my hair - the first thing being my hair type!  

I'm going to accept a few official challenges for 2007

http://public.fotki.com/Inquisition12/ (I'm working on building my album)
PW: LHCF

~S.A.M.


----------



## loveable37

HAPPY X-MAS /HAPPY NEWYEARS      (TODAY MY SON 16 BIRTHDAY (12-25-90)
My name is LOVEABLE37,
I am addicted to LONG HAIR CARE FORUM just by browsing every single day, so now wha ! I Finally Registered. 

*HAIR TEXTURE*
3C-B
*LENGTH*
MID-BACK
No study hair remedies yet until i can set my page up i am new so it gonna take me a while be patients.Meanwhile i wanna thank everyone for having so much knowledge to share with everyone.


----------



## Meli

Hello everyone. I just joined Long Hair Care Forum. I'm going to need a lot of help. My last relaxer was 12-24-05, and I just became all NATUUURAAAL in October 2006. I am looking forward to sharing and hearing advice on how to grow my boy-short...never thought I would go natural look....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Welcome to all you ladies who are new!  You will find that there are so many people who will help you with your hair problems.

Blessings to you all!


----------



## Inquisition12

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Welcome to all you ladies who are new! You will find that there are so many people who will help you with your hair problems.
> 
> Blessings to you all!


 

Thank you! 
Happy holidays.


----------



## msdeevee

Hey, I couldn't find a thread to introduce yourself either so I'll jump on the 
bandwagon here. I am new to posting here but I have been a lurker since forever and have gotten some great tips too. 

I'm a natural 4b for almost 3 years, I belong to another hair site for naturals but they have been truly getting on my nerves lately so I'm trying to break away from them for a while but I want to keep up with my hair info.

Welcome to all the other new members


----------



## Lishaboo

Hello All

I've been a member for awhile but I never really post anything. I just wanted to give a shout to everyone and I really enjoy reading all the threads.

Take care

T


----------



## hotcoco

Hi,
I've been hanging around for a long time. Just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## Andreainnis

Hey everyone!
I'm a newbie but I feel so at home here with so many people as psycho about hair as I am! I found my tribe!  I truly thought I was the only one on earth til' I stumbled upon this site. I've just been watching in amazement since October (hoping I wasn't dreaming ) and finally decided to post a few days ago.  I'm embarrassed  at the hours I spend, while everyone is sleep browsing the site til my eyes burn! My husband probably thinks I'm having an affair .  I love this place and the compassion from member to member regarding haircare help is precious and inspiring! I'm excited to be a part of this, thanks for being LHCF,you've made me so happy ..... can you tell?


----------



## Debbie Lynn

Hello, I finally spent five bucks so I can post! My name is Debbie Lynn. I'm really happy to be here. I just got inspired to take better care of my hair after reading Beautiful Black Hair by Shamboosie. For years I wore my hair cropped close to my scalp. I loved wearing my hair natural.

This past spring I decided to let my hair grow. I was surprised when it really sprouted and now it's grown into a nice ear length bob. Actually it's a bit past my ear!

I use all Nexxus products and they are working wonderfully for me. I see a real difference in my hair. It's never been this healthy.

I've been reading the posts daily for the past few months and I'm really encouraged by how black women can really grow hair! 

Well that's all for now...I just wanted to stop in and say hello!

Type 4a hair
Wash every 4 days
All Nexxus Hair Products
9weeks since last relaxer


----------



## LondonPink

Hello all,

I have been an avid reader of this site for some time and have finally decided that 2007 will be my year of hair growth and an overall health and beautification process for myself.

I am a Keracare product junkie, but I am not consistent with it.  So I am excited about being here and I can't wait to get to know many of you ladies.


----------



## jazzyblue

Hi Ladies!

I've been a member for a couple years now and have enjoyed being a part of such a positive network!  I appeciate how supportive everyone is toward helping others reach their individual goals, and I hope to do my part as well.  I am a 4a/b and completely natural (for the third and final time, lol).  Twists are currently my favorite style, so I wear them most of the time.  As time permits, I hope to share pics/tips and inspire others as many have inspired me.

Jazzyblue


----------



## Golong

My first post.  I am thrilled I found this site.  My hair has been an unruley mess for years and the positive, supportive fourm has pushed me to say NO MORE and take control over my hair.  You ladies are so inspiring, I can't wait to start my hair journey which begins today!  On my way to Sallys


----------



## Dominicana17

Hi Im Chellie ,
Just wanted to intrduce myself and say I ve been reading , but just subscribed and there so much great info cant wait to begin to repair my very damaged hair .

Thanks !


----------



## spadiva

Sorry I forgot I introduced myself already. Off to get my first cup of coffee.


----------



## peterkint

Anothr newbie here as well.  I need tips on regrowing my eight year old hair.  She had beautiful thick wavy hair past her shoulders but had a sensitive scalp.  So four years ago, I put a kiddie perm in it and totally ruined her hair.  Now, her hair was so damaged and lackluster that I decided to cut off about four inches in the hope that with care and treatment, it will grow back long and heathy.  I will be using organic coconut oil and Jamaican black castor oil as a regular application.  I need all the suggestions I can get.


----------



## RZILYNT

Hi, I am new to the forum as well. I can't believe that there are other women who are interested in their hair care and retention as much as I am. I just happen to stumble across the site and WOW . I am so at home. I have been lurking around for a few weeks and finally decided to be official.
I hope to join some of the challenges and have some pix soon.

I noticed that many have had success with NTM Silk, I had some major breakage. It has Sodium Hydroxide in it. I loved the way my hair felt but it seemed to have too much elasticity after a week of daily use and some areas and was just snapping off. I wrote Neutrogena about the safety in using it regularly on relaxed hair and they simply told me to take it to my stylst and she should be able to tell me if this product is safe to use. Was not a good answer  So I tossed it .      

I was strictly a Pantene girl, but have recently purchased Cathy Howse's conditioners to try and so far so good. I am so happy to be apart of the forum.


----------



## smartandblessed

I am also new to the website. I have been looking for a while and finally decided to join because I need all the hair advice that I can get. I recently had to cut a lot of my hair off because I had stopped taking care of it. I stopped wearing a satin scarf to bed. I stretched my relaxers way to long and had breakage as a result. I stopped cutting my ends which added to the breakage. I have learned my lesson and will wash my hair every week like I used to. I also am taking multivitamins, vitol hair care vitamins and drinking plenty of water. I am thinking about buying Flax oil. Any of you used it?


----------



## Kim_TX_100

Another relative newbie just saying hi.  I've already learned a lot from you ladies in the past couple of months and will just continue to read and learn.


----------



## MsAngie

I'm a newbie too! Actually, I joined back in Nov, but never took the chance to post. I have been lurking for over a year now and have learned a lot of useful things. I don't think my hair has ever been healthier! Thx ladies!


----------



## Connie

Hi,

I'm Connie from NY.  I joined this forum a couple years back and became a paid member, but I've been away from the forum for over a year now and just reactivated my yearly membership again.  When I posted here last, I was attempting to transition from relaxed to natural but decided it wasn't for me at the time.  I'm still happily relaxed, but I'm considering doing my own relaxers.  I have a great stylist, but it would be nice to keep the money I pay for to spend on myself..LOL.  

I've been lurking and reading quite a bit of your posts.  I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you here, and celebrating 'reaching the bra strap'. ;-)


----------



## Blaktop

Happy New Year To All 

I am also a newbie who decided to subscribe after reading all the great hair care tips....There is so much information that I dont know where to start....Before I began my hair care regime I want to lurk around a bit more....so forgive me!


----------



## maya07

smartandblessed said:
			
		

> I am also new to the website. I have been looking for a while and finally decided to join because I need all the hair advice that I can get. I recently had to cut a lot of my hair off because I had stopped taking care of it. I stopped wearing a satin scarf to bed. I stretched my relaxers way to long and had breakage as a result. I stopped cutting my ends which added to the breakage. I have learned my lesson and will wash my hair every week like I used to. I also am taking multivitamins, vitol hair care vitamins and drinking plenty of water. I am thinking about buying Flax oil. Any of you used it?


I am a fellow Keracare girl and new member, I have been lurking for years but quit procrastinating for new years resolutions sake!  hello to everybody


----------



## FunkyMunky

Ms.Allyse said:
			
		

> HI!! Ms. Allyse here!!!
> 
> My hair WAS in pretty good shape when my stylist(my sister Shannette R.I.P.) was doing it. She recently died after child birth this past July and my hair has gone down drain since with all the stress and things of that nature, which during her pregnancy I was letting someone else do it who comepletely damaged my hair and now my hair is at an ALL TIME LOW. I'm stressed with school and everything else that's going on!! I can find NOONE that knows how to take care of hair here so I guess i'm going to have to do it myself!! I'm blessed enough to have found this forum and I hope that I make progress here!
> 
> I'm too ashamed to even POST pictures of my current hair disaster!!!


 
Sorry to hear about your lost......


----------



## Inspired2510

hello,

I found this board tonight (actually last night, I've been on here for hours lol) and signed up right away.  I'm excited to join these discussions.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia

Hey All!!

I actually joined the site in November but couldn't figure out how to interact more on the site until the other day  ...I'm new to actually taking care of my hair....I'm completely natural....Never had a perm/relaxer or anything like that...I believe I am am mix of 3c and 4a hair types...Still learning about all that  ...

My long term goal is to have mid-back hair length....I'd be happy with that...I'm currently shoulder length...I really look forward to chatting with you ladies and getting to know you all...I'm really sure that you all will prove to be a GREAT support system!!

Mz_Zartavia


----------



## Jenaee

I'm a newbie as well. I joined yesterday. I look forward to learning alot from you lovely ladies!


----------



## beautywithin

hello,

everyone today is my first day...i want to say hello and thanks for all the information. A lot of great help a bit overwhelming....what about all the acronyms...what do i use i think my hair is 3 or 4 .
what about the product where is the list....can someone please help....

thanks ladies...just direct me in the right directions.....


----------



## GGD

Hello Ladies!
I've been lurking and learning since last month! My hair has  recently been breaking and  shedding to the point I really thought I was going bald!   My stylist does nothing but cut every time I go in.  So... I'm happy to find so much info on growing hair like mine! I started with improved hair care on 1/2/07.  I almost look like a PJ, but I'm trying to find what works best for my hair.  Let's see what length and health can be achieved! 

Happy hair growing!


----------



## luna916

Hi! I've been lurking here for a while and I'm just now introducing myself. I learned so much from LHCF, and its such a positive community here. I thank everyone so much for all the wondeful tips I've found here to help out my hair.


----------



## Blackrican

Hey all,

I'm new here, and love all of the information available. Initially I joined BHM (name is Desiree there, which is my real name), and found out about LHCF from members. This site is great and most of the time I just use the search feature to help me out; I don't post too much because most of what I want to know is usually already mentioned.

I am transitioning from relaxed hair to natural. I have been snipping ends off, but not ready to cut it all yet.

Nice to meet everyone


----------



## RecipeBABY

Hello ladies,my name is Rosalyn, i joined the site last night but i've being stooping by for occasional advice.. b4 i subcribed (so happy i did... other then that i'm looking forward to conversing and some great advice.peace...  By the way my hair is 4a/4ball natural...


----------



## Grits32

Hi ladies,
I am new here, I just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## 4mymani_b

Hi!! I'm Imani nd i want long hair!!!!!!!!
Plzz help!


----------



## Emmy

Im emmy. from the dc area. i have 4a hair... its pretty healthy now but it couls always be longer  shooting 4 mid back or bra lenght by the end of next year


----------



## aziza

Just want to say hi to everyone. I had been lurking for a while but finally decided to subscribe.


----------



## Sohighly

Hey Everyone I am new here and would like to tell everyone hello.


----------



## chinablac

Happy 2007 everyone! I'm new too and I've been an undercover "stalker" for sometime and love everyone's hair on this forum. The ppl here are so nice and I can't wait to learn and try new things to achieve my goal,too.  Nina


----------



## Ms. Syl

hi everyone,
I am a long time stalker, as well. I will confess that I did not introduce myself because it seems that most of you are young ladies and most of you have or are working on long hair. I enjoy this board so much and can read the postings for hours on end.

Well, I am a grandmother of one, my hair is thinning on top and that really worries me (that is one reason that I was interested in this board in the first place). I have a very distinctive, signature gray patch in the front of my hair which I keep, the rest of my hair is dyed dark brown. I am transitioning rather reluctantly, my hair is thick and coarse and definitely 4b in most places, as I age, I believe that the top of my hair is changing textures and seems to be 4a. I like the ease of a relaxer but my hair just does not seem to do well at all lately with a relaxer. I go to a stylist who does a great job with a press and curl. My hair is actually growing and is starting to feel like hair instead of steel wool. I am , for the first time in a long time enjoying my hair, I feel attractive again without a wig or a weave. 

Is there anyone who can relate to my experiences?  I would enjoy sharing ideas and experiences with anyone.


----------



## kimaaa3

Hello,

I"m new to the LHCF just took out my weave after 6 months. Started back taking hair pills. I reside in Inglewood CA but originally from Bay Area
have 3 girls ages 17, 13, 10. Currently setting up my profile just want to have healthy hair it's really thin since I took the weave out. If you gals have any words of wisdom let me know. Kimaaa3


----------



## cyrsanthamum

I'm new and just wanted to say hello  to everyone.


----------



## Determined22

Hello everyone,

I've been a silent reader for the past few months and finally decided to join and post.  My name is Determined because that's what I am - determined to get my hair to be healthy, thick and at least APL.  I've never been the greatest with my hair, but I've always managed to not destroy it.  I recently moved to a new state, and I've noticed my hair has been going downhill.  I've also began a weight-loss regimen (Weight Watchers) to get my entire body in shape, from head to toe.

I'd love to hear any advice and tips that you ladies have.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Hello, I love this forum. I've been lurkng and reading for quite awhile and joined last year but really ust decided to post. I am so excited about growing m hair out. Thanks ladies for sharing so much great information


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Hello Everyone. I love this board. I am learning so much and I am so excited about growing my hair. So many people are an inspiration and I look forward to sharing with u all.


----------



## BreZn

I'm not new to the site I have been lurking for a while,recently became a member and wanted to say hello to all.I'm here to get info on obtaining healthier thicker hair.... and length would be a plus  .Thanks in advance .


----------



## Afrolinda

Hello, 

I am afrolinda. I'm new to this forum but I've been hearing a lot about it so I decided to register myself. I am natural for 18 months now and I am still letting my hair grow. I will show you the results soon.


----------



## tiger4513

Hello everyone. I just wanted to say hello and I look forward to learning more great tips from LHCF.


----------



## xxxxcherishxxxx

Hey everyone,

   Well I've finally become a member I've been a free member since 2005, and have been using the tips on and off since then.  But since it's the new year, this year for me will to be to focus on my health and spirituality.  2007 is all about mind, body and soul for me.  

Hope everyone thats new finds great tips.


----------



## tickles

Ooooooh, pay $5!  

Hiya!  I just figured out how to post.  I was irritated last night GIRRRL when I couldn't join.  

I decided to join after I succeffuly installed my own cornrowed (teeny weeny french braids actually) hairweave for the first time!  I'll make time to add photos to show my progress and all.  I'm going from a Halle Berry-cut in braids (April 2006) to a big GIGANTIC afro that I'll likely wear in a bun all the time when it all grows out... Point is, it's growing and I saved like $200 doing my own daggone weave myself!


----------



## WonderfullyMade

Hi, I've been to the website on and off for about 4 months now, and finally decided to register. The only problem is that I'm so confused, I'm not entirely sure what to do next. If anyone can help me out with this, that would be wonderful. I look forward to learning how to post pictures and learning the hair lingo! lol


----------



## MuslimahTresses

hello everyone, i have been on and off this site since around july of last year. and i have learned alot about our hair and how to grow and maintain it. i konw that i need help in my journey and i said that i may as well pay the $5.00 to get the help that i need, i think it will be more than worth it. i hope to be consistant in my new goal and take the best cae of my hair that i possibly can. i just need ya'll help. so thanks for being here for all of us registered and lurkers, but lurkers, you gotta join officially


----------



## Jazzmommy

Hello Ladies!

This is a great site. I've been perm-free since June 06' and did the big shop off in Dec 06'. So, this site has been invaluable to me as I transition from perm to all-natural. Any advice you ladies can offer me would be great for those of you with the 4a hair type who have transitioned successfully.


----------



## Misseyl

Hi everyone Misseyl, been lurking for about 3/4 years, registered for some time, joined today -- Glad to be here


----------



## mili

Hello Ladies Mili here,

I have learned many great things in the short time I have visited with LHCF and look forward to learning more. 

Thanks Loads!!


----------



## China_Rose

Hello...I am new to the forum and am interested in re-growing my natural hair.  I recently did a BC of my 11 year growth of locs and looking to start a new.  I've learned so much since I have been perusing the sight and am looking forward to meeting other natural sistas.

Peace and prosperity


----------



## Indigo's Hair

Hello Ladies,

I, like many, have been a lurker for sometime now.  The healthy hair care information provided on this board is priceless.  I am so surprised at what I DON'T know about healthy hair care.  And, I am very thankful that I found this board.


----------



## 20perlz

Just wanted to say HI to everyone and introduce myself. I found this site about a week ago looking for haircare tips. I have learned so much and plan to keep learning and GROWING. I am looking forward to learning to post pictures and to getting my avatar up (confusing)  .


----------



## dabashmentlady

Hello All!

Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am 25 years old; live in MD but born and raised in Bklyn, NY.  I just subscribed today and I am anxious to learn about all the ways to successfully grow my hair.  

I have had a "hair nightmare" that I am waking up from.  I know it will take some time so I will learn as I grow!


----------



## MyTie

Hi everyone,

I joined yesterday and just wanted to introduce myself. I am 30 years old and is currently living in Birmingham, Alabama. My goal is to grow my hair the lenght it was before damaging it so much with home perms and coloring.

I have really thin hair (the type that is curly when wet or properly oiled) and it tends to break a lot. I have started to stretch out my perms as long as possible because I really don't need them every month. Anyway, I am really interested in learning from you guys and sharing my experiences.


----------



## ritabone

Hello everyone, I am new to this discussion and I really need help with maitaining hairstyles while taking showers (I love showers).  My hair tends to frizz up when it is supposed to be straight and go flat and frizzy when it is supposed to be curly.  Needless to say, I waste my money by going to the beauty salon because I always end up with a pony tail.  I am the pony tail queen and have been all of my life. I am thirty-five years old and can still pass for twenty because of the pony tail.  Please help!!!


----------



## frostydoll

Well I couldn't find the Introduction Forum so I guess I should just post it here. 

I registered a while ago but I've never subscribed or really read posts. I'm trying to learn more about hair care in an environment that is friendly to all hair types, hopefully this is the right place. I know a few people who frequent so I decided to try it out. 

I've been taking care of my hair for about 3 years now, when I decided to transition from relaxed to natural hair. It's been 2 years since I chopped out my relaxer and I really want to grow my hair longer and learn about taking really good care of it. Right now I don't do too much and it grows okay but I've been experiencing a lot of breakage.

Feel free to check out my fotki site and let me know if you have any suggestions as to where to start. http://public.fotki.com/UMBlessedBeauty1/


----------



## NantanYah

*Hi,*

*I'm a newbie! I've come to this site just to look about 3 or 4 times before I decided to subscribe... Now I am here for good! I've been natural for a year now since transitioning for a year. I did go natural about 5 years ago for 9 months before reverting back to a relaxer. I just didn't know how to deal with such a dramatic change in hair texture. Last year I was blessed to find plenty of websites that gave tips on dealing with my texture of hair and have been happily doing my own beautiful head of hair ever since. *

*I was relaxed from the time I was 8years old until about 21 when I decided to do my first BC. My hair was long when it was relaxed and before I relaxed at 8 I had these huge long braids all over my head, so I was disappointed with my hair texture and length after I BC'd. My self-esteem was at it's lowest. I didn't understand shrinkage... in my head after 9months... my hair wasn't growing. I could find hardly any support. Everyone would look at me in disbelief and ask me "What did you do to your hair"?!... even I was like,"What do I do with it?" This lead to me returning to relaxer.*

*Finally, last year, I decided," I want to love myself the way the Most High made me, he didn't make any mistakes"! I found a network of sister's with the same knowledge system as myself and appreciation for natural hair and I let go of society's judging and pressure to look like everyone else, and began my natural journey. Now my final step in this process is to grow my mane as big and beautiful as it is supposed to be! I hope the tips from this site will help me do just that! You guys have BEAUTIFUL heads of hair*

*By the way, I am a huge PJ so I look forward to trying most of the products mentioned*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Welcome ladies....all of you!


----------



## sweetnlow06

Hi everyone, 
I am new here. I've been looking at the site for about a week and now I am a member. I am glad I found it. My hair is shoulder length but it always looked thin. I bought Cathy Howse's book and now my hair is looking better in just a couple of weeks. My last relaxer was Feb 9th 2007. I'm trying to stretch it out a little more because I always went every 4 weeks. I don't know how you guys are able to stretch your relaxers out for 8 weeks and 3 months? I have type 4a hair. So if anyone has suggestions, I am all ears. 
Thanks


----------



## jigglebear

Hi Everyone,
I am new here.  Iâ€™ve been lurking around for awhile and decided to final join.  Right now Iâ€™ve been transition for 7 months and need all your ladies help.  So any advice or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## camosil

Hi everyone. I am not sure if I am using the right area to introduce myself. I just subscribed and i am looking forward to lots of good hair advice. I have had a scalp problem for a couple years now and of course it led to hair loss. It is better now but not as it used to be which was thick and long. Right now during the winter my hair becomes very dry. The top of my hair is growing and getting longer but the bottom of my hair at the back is struggling. 
Can I get some advice. Should I wash it every week instaed of every two weeks and how often should I moisturize, every day or every other day. Also what products out there are very good to add moisture during the winter. Presently I use mizani products and motions nourish leave in conditioner.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Hello everyone...I'm new to the board and wanted to introduce myself..Everyone is so informative and i can now say that im addicted to this board i frequent daily .. My goal is to grow my hair back after a b-s stylisted cut my bsl hair to ear level!!!....Im past shoulder length now and have found this site so helpful im certain i'll have my hair back in no time plus sum


----------



## alundra

Hey everyone, I joined a little while ago. I've never been able to take care of my hair at home but I'm slowly learning to here.  

My goals: 
1. Take care of my hair at home (except relaxer).
2. Have healthy hair.
3. Be able to teach others about having healthy hair. 

Thanks everyone. ~


----------



## LADYCHOCOLATE

Hello I'm new here and I love to see all of the beautiful hair you have.
Please ecuse me for my bad english but I try do to my best.


----------



## ashmack

Hello ladies!  I'm new here as well. I can't wait to learn how to get my hair healthy and long!


----------



## IntoMyhair

hello ladies,

I'm new to the site been a lurker for almost a year under a different name but this is my paid account name.


I ran accross dontspeak's fotki and thats what got me started 
I have my own fotki and will post links and such in my sig

Thanks


----------



## eunique

Hey Ladies! I'm Eunique, I'm seventeen and I'm new to LHCF! I've been browsing for a while but I decided I'd finally say hello! I'm currently rocking a short and sexy style. I cut my hair back in July because I was tired of the battle with my hair.  My moms a beautician and she convinced me that it  would look gorgeous because she has skills.  It turned out great but I've always wanted to have long healthy hair, so hear I am starting over! You ladies all seem so welcoming and I am so glad to be apart of a community of such wonderful people!


----------



## rose2grce

Hello everyone! I registered a couple days ago. My goal is healthy hair and BSL. My hair 4a/4b reaching the nape of my neck. My hair is relaxed, last one 2/5/07 and now trying to go 8wks, I usualy go 4wks. I hope to find a regime that works for me and hopefully stick to. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## Christa438

rose2grce said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! I registered a couple days ago. My goal is healthy hair and BSL. My hair 4a/4b reaching the nape of my neck. My hair is relaxed, last one 2/5/07 and now trying to go 8wks, I usualy go 4wks. I hope to find a regime that works for me and hopefully stick to. Thanks for all the great advice!


 
Welcome Rose2grace! Im glad you joined, I just joined myself last week. We have a lot in common as for as hair type and length Im texlaxed. I texlax every 8-10 weeks (at least that is what I've started doing). I think you are on the right track with trying to go 8 weeks  because it is better to have enough newgrowth in order not to overprocess pre-relaxed hair. When you get into your regimen and start using and testing products, let us (me) know what is a success and what sucks.


----------



## Christa438

*:Rose: WELCOME TO ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL* *LADIES*!


----------



## Poetrygirl

Hello all I am Poetrygirl. I am new to LHCF and I am interested in growing my hair out. I had a bad experience with a sew in for my wedding which broke the right side of my hair off. Unfortunately I had to cut it all off (Hallee Berry Style) and start a new. However *I WANT MY HAIR BACK. *It was a little past shoulder length at the time it broke off and now it is just reaching my ears and that is because I wore micros for almost three months. Right now I am sporting a wig (which I love) before I get my relaxer on Saturday. I take pre-natal vitamins and drink Noni Juice. I wash my hair once a week which is probably too much, as I am reading that most African American women only wash theirs every two weeks. I don't think I have a regimen per-say but I do use the same products almost all of the time. So at this point I am open to suggesstions on what worked for any of you!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I signed up over the weekend. 

I already have healthy hair but I am a chronic procratenator. Everytime I get to this stage, I get a hair cut because it is time consuming. Nevertheless, as I get older my mother is complaining that I should let my hair grow back long (which I have always not liked). I promised that I would no longer cut it off. I am currently cornrowed. I am going to put my hair in singles next week.

I already have a hair regimen but I am going to update it with additional hair growing products that I have read from other forums.

I started my journal and will create a Foki and take some pictures soon. 

This website is awesome. I am very excited and look forward to meeting and talking to everyone here.  




Current Length : 2" past shoulder
First Goal: BSL July 2007
Second Goal: APL December 2007
Third Goal: MWL April 2008


----------



## PuffyBrown

I signed up over the weekend. 

I already have healthy hair but I am a chronic procrastinator. Everytime I get to "this" stage of growth, I cut it short because I have never been really good at taking care of my hair. 

I made a promise to someone that I would not cut my hair any longer. I always wear protective styles. I was wearing updoos alot but I have not found a stylist who can do my hair without it falling out. Every time I get my hair healthy,I let someone or a "so-called professional"  work on it and then have to stop growing it because it starts to fallout.  Now that I have my hair healthy again and thank God that I found this forum I now feel confident that I can do myself and don't have to worry about if my hair is going to fallout.  I am so greatful. The creator of this website is truly a blessing.


I already have a hair regimen but I am going to update it with additional hair growing products that I have read from other forums.

I started my journal and will create a Foki and take some pictures soon. 


I am very excited and look forward to meeting and talking to everyone here.  




Current Length : 2" past shoulder
First Goal: BSL July 2007
Second Goal: APL December 2007
Third Goal: MWL April 2008


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow

Hello All -

I guess I everyone has the same feeling "Really glad I found this site"! It's been two months since my last relaxer so I'm new the growing out thing.  T'aint easy let me tell ya!

Well, I look forward to getting to know you all and gleaning some good advice.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05

hello Everyone! 

My name is Tia and I am currently sporting a 14 week post relaxer bun! LOL I am getting married in May and really want to hold off on getting a perm until a few weeks before that date so that I don't smell like fresh perm on my wedding date. I have had perms since 2nd grade when I had thick and lovely hair. However, after returning from Japan in '98 my hair didn't take perms the same. It would wave up right after getting a perm. So over the past few years I have been going "natural" for 6 months and then perming. Then for 3 years straight, I didn't perm just pressed and went about my business. Got a perm in '05 and kept that up but never achieved my hair goals like I wanted to. So I thought that going natural was the answer...for me, its simply not. I love my hair in roller sets and straight when I want it. My main focus is not jumping on the latest trend but being me. 
I am currently stretching out my perms and getting trims. I am limiting my trip to the hair dresser, just for perms and trims. I can roller set and twist my hair myself, I don't need to pay someone to do that. My first hair goal is to have arm pit length HEALTHY hair by the end of this year. Then next year's goal will be to have BSL by the end of next year. My ultimate goal is to have Waist Length hair before I am 30 years old....4 years should be enough time to obtain that


----------



## elaine07

*Hi Everyone*

*I just signed up yesterday. *
*I'm trying to let my hair grow, and my goal for December '07 is shoulder length. Currently my hair is relaxed, but I'm wearing a weave. In May '05, I got highlights (which were cute at the time), but a few months later my hair broke off. I cut it in February '06, and have been trying to let it grow ever since. I hope to eventually post some pics of my progress. Please feel free to give me any advice/suggestions. All comments are welcome!*

*~Elaine07*


----------



## glam-

Hi, my name is Andrea.  After scoping out this site for a little while, I decided to join.  My hair as currently just below my neck in back, but it's layered- so the front reaches just below my bottom lip (when stretched).  I am currently all natural, but I used to be relaxed.  I don't know what my ultimate goal is- maybe mid-back length.  

There seem to be so many supportive ladies (with gorgeous hair) that it is hard not to be inspired by this site.  I am excited about joining.


----------



## BSL2008

*RE:  Hello Everyone!*

Hello everyone,

I wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking around the site for a couple of months now. I learned about it from someone I met at a Dominican Salon. She was so excited about the site that I had to see for myself, now that I'm a member, I know why!!

I need to do a lot more reading before I start asking questions. At this time, I really don't have a hair regime. I usually go to the Dominican Salon, every 10-14 days to get my hair done. I have been contemplating not doing this anymore because I think (I know) my hair is breaking off, but I am so addicted to it and I am horrible with doing my own hair. 

I've tried so many other places, but they are too expensive or I am not satisfied with the work. 

I look forward to being an active member and soaking up every bit of knowledge that all of the ladies have about haircare. The owners of the site are to be commended.

I'm hoping to be BSL by 2008, but I don't know......I may have to do a BC (I think that's big chop....so many acronyms!)

I have already set up a FOTKI, but I don't know how to link it in my siggy.


----------



## CHECKMATE!

Hi...Im officially a member now 

Ok...I want my hair to grow long and strong for 07....I'm currently  shoulder length......Help me please to reach my goal of BSL....


----------



## Lady Esquire

What up ladies?!
I have been coming to this site for almost a year. Gained a great amount of info and now I am official. 

I took responsibility for the health of my hair in Feb. 2005 and discovered the hair boards about a year later.  I am about an inch or two away from APL and I am on a  mission to get to BSL, grow out my layers, thicken up my hairline, and grow a beautiful mane.

Happy to be here. 

Ciao!!

P.S. How can I paste a pic underneath my siggy?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## neenee280

Hey!!!!

I am Nee and I offically joined today after lurking for so long!

I am a beauty product junkie!  I love all the tips I have learned here.  I am even on my second day of MTG!  My hair is below my shoulders and very thick.  

Can't wait to get to know everyone!  Fotki coming soon!

Neenee


----------



## tiffanyoneal

*Hello!!!!*

Hi I am a  to LHCF but I have been on BHM for a while now. I have decided to swing on over to LHCF to get different opinions on things. I started on my hair care mission journey March 1, 2007! I figured the only way to grow my hair was to educated my self on the products I put in my hair. I am from the U.S but currently work in Afghanistan so I keep micro braids or twist in my hair. My goal for the end of 2007 is to grow my hair mid back....but of course with the help of you ladies on LHCF!  .......now let me find a Hair Challenge to join!


----------



## keeperathome

*Hi I am new to LHCF but I have been reading many of the post for a few weeks. I have started my Hair Care journey to Mid back length and hopefully Waist length hair as of March 2007. Currently at shoulder length my first goal id APL. I'm in NC and I know with your help I can achieve this goal.  Thanks a bunch.*


----------



## foxy kc

Hi I'm KC, I've been lurking for about 2 years now and finally decided to join .  I am currently 1 inch or so past brastrap and I am aiming for waist length.


----------



## Kelly210

I've been lurking for a few months and I've finally decided to join.  I'm natural and use heat about three times a year. I believe My hair is 10-13 inches in some places. I lost my tape measure so I'm not sure. It's past shoulder length and not to far from APL.


----------



## mzhotniz86

*hi !!*

my name is eldica , but you can call me suga  Ive been looking at this board for a minute and there is some great advice floating around on here ,that i need  . I have type 4b hair , thats relaxed. Have some breakage to my nape area and split ends ( oh the debil!) and I am trying to get my hair healthy again before i become bald. I made a post here :http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=121535, so if anybody could kindly help a sister out, id be very thankful!! nice meeting all of you!!


----------



## prettyinpink

Hello All!

After lurking, I decided to pay the $5 and join the boards. I need serious hair help - after consistently going to a Dominican Salon where my hair was growing beautifully, it broke out in the back due to improper washing that did not get all of the chemical out. Now I am trying to let the hair in the back catch up with my hair in the front and you ladies seem so knowlegebale about hair and hair growth that I decided to join the forum.

Here's to Healthy Hair!


----------



## foxy_brown

Hi Everyone,
I am new here and have been looking at the posts for some weeks, there is so much great advice. I have a short relaxed afro (two inches in the front, shorter in sides and back), the back is really short due to breakage from relaxer abuse (like relaxing 4 times in one day then doing it again a week later to match the textures! I've stopped doing that now). I think the breakage is controlled now because I started using reconstructor. I didn't know what a reconstructor really does until I came to this site. I was considering cutting off all my hair then I read about reconstructors and decided to give it a try. I am so glad I did. Now I have hope that I will be able to grow my hair out. My goal is to have a giant afro, kind of like Nadia Turner from idol. I don't have the same texture - my hair is some kind of type 4 the one with super-tiny circular coils I am not sure which one that is, but I am keeping it relaxed so it looks like a blown out afro.


----------



## Tosi

*Hello Everyone,*

*I'm new here and I love what I see and excited to start my and my daughters hair growth.  I'm starting my journal my hair is shoulder lenght and my daughters is at her neck.  My friend showed me this site.... Thank U!  Will be posting pictures shortly....Excited about long healthy hair*


----------



## Fedoralova

*Hey ladies, I'm new but have lurked for about a year on and off and finally officially joined today. I hope everyone is doing well.*


----------



## HoneyA

*Hello ladies!*

*I finally became a member yesterday. I really can't say how many hours I've spent in the last few months reading about hair and staring at the backs of women's heads on the computer screen...and I wasn't a member then What's going to happen now? I shudder to thinkerplexed Anyway it's great to finally be here. I hope I can be a source of info and inspiration to many as so many have been to me. My Fotki is up and running but still a work in progress. There's just so much info to share...*

*xxxx*
*HoneyA*


----------



## jrose

Hello ladies,
I discovered this forum yesterday morning and joined by yesterday afternoon..Where Have I Been!!!???? I have learned so much in such a short period of time.
Regarding my hair:  I need lots of help.  My hair is relaxed, dry, dull and thin and fine.  I finally decided it's time to put the same love and care into my hair as I do my skin.  I look forward to interacting with the ladies of the board, and can only wish that someday my hair will be as long, healthy and lustruous as the pictures posted on the site.
By the way, I've already ordered the Boundless Tresses based on all the recommendations posted on this site.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal

Hey everyone!!! Im new too and have become an offical member today!! Yipee!


----------



## smuice

Hi Ladies...

Its great to be a part of  such an inpirational bunch of people, through communicating we inspire each other on so many levels!! 

My hair journey has fianally begun, i live breathe and sleep hair so hopefully I will inspire you too, as i have ben inspired already.


Current hair type

Type: 3b-4a
Status: Au naturel
Length: Shoulder-APL
Goal1: Thick, healthy APL when stretched- 12 07
Goal2: APL unstretched- 12/2008


God is good...with him everything is possible...without him nothing is probable! Reppin' JESUS 4 '07


----------



## [email protected]

Hey yall. I just officially joined last night but i've been stalking a few members for the past 3 months. My hair is shoulder length and my goal is to reach waist length by this time next year . I have big faith huh? It's possible! ya just gotta believe.


----------



## kinkylyfe

Hi, Iâ€™m Fee-Fee AKA kinkylyfe who is a  but been looking on the site for a little while before finally subscribing.

I like to try different hair products but I firmly believe, mixing my products has worked the BEST for me. When I was relaxing my hair, I felt my hair getting thinner as I aged. I viewed pics from High School and my hair was thick but as time went on it began to thin out, so one day, I decided to BC. Donâ€™t get me wrong, Iâ€™m not hatting on chemical hair and I STRONGLY believe a site like this will educate people about maintaining healthy hair. As a matter of fact, I see a lot of sistas on this site with relaxed hair & its LONG as hell! 


Hair Type- 4a/b- natural 
Current length: 5.5-6â€ (?)
Goals: Shoulder length -5/07 
BSL- Bra strap length-12/08
*Healthy hair-ongoing 
*Be consistent with daily regimes in order to reach long term goal.

Check a sista out: I welcome all suggestions, comments, questions, etc: http://public.fotki.com/sassypisces/
No PW to date


----------



## moss lady

Hi it is a plesure to be in your company today. I was introduced to this forum because of my daughter and i haven't regeted it yet. It is a forum every woman needs to have access to. I am able to keep up with the hair news and the all around news we wonder about it is available on your form.


----------



## kiss1683

Hi everyone! New to the site and loving it. There's a lot of great advice. I started growing my relaxer out about five months ago. I am about 4 in. natural, 7 in. relaxed and cutting. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## happytobenappy

Hi:

I've been lurking on the LCHF forum for about a year and decided it was time to speak up!!! I love you ladies...you have been such an inspiration for me. I NEED YOUR HELP!!! I need to find someone in the Raleigh area that will either hot comb my hair ( couple inches past collarbone thanks to you guys ) or blow it out dominican style. I am 100% natural and just need it straightened for a special occasion. No trims, perms or cuts desired. Just straightened so I can go away for the weekend. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jenstar

I am newly subscribed, although I have been lurking the site for many months.  I am impressed and inspired by the care that you all take with your hair.  I have always been interested in all things hair, but mine never seems to look right.  I was so happy to find this site and know that there are many out there that share this interest. Now if only I could get my hair to look halfway decent.  I am still learning how to navigate the site, and want to post pictures, etc.., but it will probably take a minute as I really don't know what I'm doing yet.  I look forward to learning much more from everyone at LHCF.  Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

Hi everyone!

I'm a newbie just looking and absorbing for now...


----------



## taj

Hi Ladies!

 Iâ€™m Taj, a newly subscribed member.  Iâ€™ve been viewing this forum for months. Hair care is very important to me. It has become my second job! Lol!  I enjoy sharing my hair care regiments and learning from others as well. I recently cut my hair because of damage due to not getting a trim and a retouch on time.  Currently, my hair is not in its healthiest condition. Soon it will back to its natural state of being thick, strong and long. 


Ã¼ *Type:* 4 a 
Ã¼ *State:* Ok not Great! - No-Lye (Regular) - Motions 
Ã¼ *Current:* Past Shoulders
Ã¼ *Short Term: *Lower Bra Strap Length!
Ã¼ *Long term:* Waist Length! 
Ã¼ *Longer term:* Lower Back Length! (Just above the derriere)


----------



## baby42

welcome every body and happy growing


----------



## SoforReal

Hi Everyone!! I'm SoforReal and i'm glad I joined. I've been a fan of LHCF since Jan 2006 and I love it here!!


----------



## MrzLadyBuggz

Hello to all and to all a hello. I have been lurking for a while but have not formally introduced myself. Let me just say, my hair has not been the same since the 1st day I discovered LHCF.


----------



## ChocalateDiva

Hey ladies,
Im not sure if this is the right place to introduce myself...BUT- here goes...

I am Lavonda and I live in Tennessee, near the Nashville area. I am have had many haircare challenges in the past and I am embarking on a hair care journey for 2007 and beyond.

I have been lurking for a month or so and now I have joined!! I am sooo excited for some reason!! LOL


----------



## Naphy

Welcome everybody !!!!!


----------



## jamaicancurry

Hi everybody!

I have been lurking a long time (over a year), Joined last June. Just introducing myself


----------



## gmw

Hello Everyone, I am new here and wanted to introduce myself to you all!


----------



## Oph

Hello, my name is Oph and I'm from France.

I 'm letting my hair growing until knee-length (I hope so) !


----------



## StefD

Hi every one!!


----------



## SimoneLuv

Hi, I am new here.  Looking forward to finally begining this journey of long healthy hair!


----------



## DivaRox

Hi there,

I am fairly new myself- I'm just started to get the hang of the terms so I'm getting more out of the posts. Welcome-there is a ton of great info


----------



## autumnbeauty29

Hello this is a new beginning for 2007...I am just starting out on my long hair journey and I hope - or shall I say- it will be a successful one. 

I lurked long enough to buy what I have deemed some successful products... I'm new don't really know the slang terms so please bear with me I cannot figure out how to post a picture for the life of me in my signature (it is too darn large)


----------



## Mook's hair

*Allow myself to introduce myself!!*

Hi everyone!

I just joined and I plan to be active. I even did the Fotki thing already. 
I'm a Graphic Designer so let e know if you want a signature or a custom avatar, I can whip them up pretty quick depending on what you ask for.


-Mook


----------



## Energist

Hello,

My name is Aminah I am a professional Bridal Makeup Artist and Hair Stylist originally from NY, but presently live in Cherokee Nation OKlahoma with my husband and dog.

I am very happy to be here... have been a member for a little over a year, but have just decided to subscribe and get into the mix of things, now that I am actually taking growing my hair seriously!

I look forward to getting to know you girls and really meeting my hair goals.


----------



## steph19

my name is stephanie and i've been a lurker for a minute but have finally decided to become active i hope to learn a lot here and make new friends in my journey to healthy long hair


----------



## calalaila2007

Hi, I am calalaila2007 and I am Florida and I really excited to have join this board, all of you ladies serve as an inspiration to me. 

I am currently, Shoulder length hair and I am striving for waist length hair. 

In the short time I have joined, I have already learned soo much about hair and my hair has already grown a half inch in two and a half weeks, using board favorites like MTG, Surge and peppermint oil.

Thanks.....


----------



## DivaD04

*Re: Hello all old members amd new!!!*







Hello all,
I'm DivaD04 and I've been checking out the forums about how to achieve healthy hair in result of long hair....in which I don't have. I am a graduate from Bay Vista College of Beauty and I must admit, there is a big difference between procedures for a test and how to take care of my african american crown of glory. I hope I can get support as I extend the same. 

Hair Type: 4c naturally (i think) 
Current Length--relaxed w/ 1/2" to 1" of nugrowth middle of ear lobe APR 07
Goal 1 - SL --March 2008 
Goal 2 - APL-- September 2009
Goal 3 - APL or BSL-- August 19 2010


----------



## Amberlina

Hello, my name is Amber, I'm new and I have been lurking for awhile trying to get to know the site better. I am very excited to share my journey in hair growth...I should have some pics up very soon.

Have a blessed day!!!!


----------



## turnergirl

Hello,
My name is turnergirl. I am from Atlanta but I live in Nashville now.  

Anyway, I have lurked around this board trying to figure out how you ladies do these gorgeous rollersets and now I am joining so I can ask all of the questions I need to ask. I have natural hair that I refuse to even try to type. It is currently APL and approaching BSL, I guess sometime this year. I guess that is all.


----------



## meaganita

Hi Ladies!

Meaganita here  I just want to introduce myself say what a relief it is to know that I'm not the only woman in the world who's somewhat "obsessed" with my hair (growth)! However, I like to think of it as being "passionately committed".  I just stumbled on this site not too long ago. But I've been taking pictures of my hair for almost a year...Most of my girlfriends think I'm nuts...but I just say "long hair don't care!"

Current Length April '07: Just below BSL 

Goal 1: Midback - August 2007
Goal 2: Waistlength - February 2008
Ulimate Goal: Trimmed to Waistlength (thick & healthy)- May 2008

One of the things that has kept me from reaching my goal is frequent trims. I've been averaging anywhere from 1.25 to 1.5 inches trimmed every 10 to 13 weeks.  Can anyone tell me what the "baggie method" is?


----------



## dorko

hey i'm nollie.. i'm from NYC 
currently my hair is a couple inches past my shoulders, but i'm working on increasing length.. i get a relaxer [design] every 3-6months depending on time of year and such.. im not sure my hair type as yet, but it seems like more than one. uhh.. and i see everyone typing bout dominican salons, but i've never been.. haha i want do see what it's all about tho


----------



## ceedeelight

Hi All,
  I'm DeeLight from Raleigh, NC. I've been lurking on here for a couple of months and decided to sign up. I am currently transistioning from relaxed hair to natural. I decided to do this when I got pregnant in April 06. I think I have about 5 inches of natural. At least that's what it looks like after I wash it. I usually wear a fake ponytail, but when I got my hair flat ironed last month, it was fell past my neck. My hair type seems to be 3c/4a. I look forward to chatting and sharing with you all. I love this site and all the information it has.


----------



## confusedhair

*Hello everyone I am new to LHCF would like to get some strong, heathly, and long hair been about year hair has been breaking off since the birth children.*


----------



## jamilahrochelle

Hello all. I decided to join long hair care forum when I realized that my relaxed and color-treated hair would not stop breaking!!! I work out a lot and have been neglecting it. The haircare regimens I've read are very helpful and detailed. Who knew that there was so much behind good black haircare? My hair is currently shoulder-length, maybe a little past the shoulders. I would like to be APL by the end of 2007. I've just found it very difficult to have nice-looking hair and work out as frequently as I want to. I'm experimenting with ways to do this.


----------



## meecee

Hi Everyone,

I've decided to join LHCF after looking for non-permanent options for straightening my natural hair. I've been a long term member of another popular hair board, but the use of heat and its discussions are strictly prohibited, lol. So here I am 

I've been natural for 5 years now. My hair type is mostly 4a with some 4b in the back. I've only had my hair pressed once during this entire time and was let with some heat damage. I havent seen myself with staight hair since. You ladies have also inspired me to grow my hair out to BSL. I'm currently SL in the front and APL in the back. My overall goal is to get my hair to APL in the front and BSL in the back. Any longer would probably be too much.

HHG ladies 
meecee


----------



## sugahoneepie

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the forum, but I have been looking through the posts for quite some time now. I figured it was time to start doing something about my hair, as I am unhappy with it.

Since I live in a dry climate (Phoenix) it is very hard to keep my hair moisturized. It will grow to a certain length and then will break off and shed and then I end up back where I started.

Can anyone give me any tips to stop breakage and shedding?

I have type 4B hair with a relaxer. It touches the nape of my neck but is layered.

HELP!


----------



## lucy

Hello Ladies,

I am new new new to LHCF, and I am so excited to be here.  I just stumbled across this forum sometime last week, and had to sign up.  I have what I believe to be 4a or b hair, and it is relaxed with no-lye(mizani sensitive scalp).  My hair is a little past my shoulders, but it is not healthy.  My first goal is to have a nice thick head of hair, and then we can work on length.  My hair is thinned out from breakage and shedding, and every so often, I just cut it to a bob because of thinning. 

I just recently ordered UBH products and have been using the conditioner and dew.  I wash my hair weekly, and deep condition, but this is at the hairdresser.  I usually use heat to blow dry the roots as well, when its near touch-up time.  

wait... this should all be in the discussion area shouldnt it?  I guess Im getting ahead of myself.  I look forward to learning from you ladies.


----------



## klb120475

lucy said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new new new to LHCF, and I am so excited to be here. I just stumbled across this forum sometime last week, and had to sign up. I have what I believe to be 4a or b hair, and it is relaxed with no-lye(mizani sensitive scalp). My hair is a little past my shoulders, but it is not healthy. My first goal is to have a nice thick head of hair, and then we can work on length. My hair is thinned out from breakage and shedding, and every so often, I just cut it to a bob because of thinning.
> 
> I just recently ordered UBH products and have been using the conditioner and dew. I wash my hair weekly, and deep condition, but this is at the hairdresser. I usually use heat to blow dry the roots as well, when its near touch-up time.
> 
> wait... this should all be in the discussion area shouldnt it? I guess Im getting ahead of myself. I look forward to learning from you ladies.


 
WELCOME!!!


----------



## somethingdifferent

Hello,

I'm looking for "something different" with my hair! I've always had hair issues and brushed them off by saying that I didn't care that much about my hair!  

Well, I do care and am looking forward to growing stronger, healthier hair! I'm still trying to figure out what type I am!erplexed


----------



## Danene5

I'm Danene. I am starting my hair journey to healthy hair. After severe damage, I am now taking control. Wish me luck.


----------



## Creatividual

Hi everyone. I am new here as well. I just joined this weekend and am excited to learn and share hair care tips with everyone and continue to see how long my hair will get.


----------



## klb120475

Danene5 said:
			
		

> I'm Danene. I am starting my hair journey to healthy hair. After severe damage, I am now taking control. Wish me luck.


 
Welcome!!


----------



## klb120475

vivacious1083 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I am new here as well. I just joined this weekend and am excited to learn and share hair care tips with everyone and continue to see how long my hair will get.


 

Welcome!!!


----------



## Extremist

*Hello Everyone!*

Hi- I just joined today on my lunch break in between classes. I so need this forum right now in my journey to long, strong, healthy hair. I just recently decided to go natural, but I'm not cutting off my relaxed hair. I'm treating my hair as if I was "extending my touch-up". Which means lots of deep conditioning and protein treatments. Once again I am very excited to share this journey with you, and I wish you all the best in achieving your hair goals.


----------



## antoilee

*Re: Hello Everyone!*

Hello ladies!!  How are you all doing?  I finally sucked it up and paid the $5 after lurking for awhile!  I have a question, though.  How do you create a new post???  I've been searching on here FOREVER and I finally gave up =(.  I figured out how to reply to a post, but I don't know how to create a new one.  Someone PLEASE help me....


----------



## FlyFee

Hello Everyone! 

I have lurked around on this site for quite sometime now. I am excited to finally become a member. I look foward to sharing wonderful hair growth all of you.


----------



## MNL25

Hello! I have been on the site for a while reading all of the great tips!  I am very excited to be a member now.  I have gone through this process before and fell off but now I am ready to hang in there for the beautiful results.  Thanks for all the great info and I hope I can give some as well.


----------



## ttlayli

Hello, I have been lurking as a subscribed member for sometime. I finally decided to bite the bullet and introduce myself. 

So Hello Everyone!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy

Hi Everyone 

I've been reading this board for a long time. I finally decided to sign up and be a member so I can officially be a long hair care forum devotee.

I stopped blow drying my hair last summer after I saw how horribly damaged my once long, thick and beautiful hair had become.

I lot of my hair has grown back. It's pretty thick and around the bottom of my neck.

But I know that I have more great lengths on the inside of me. So I'm trying to keep picking up tips to grow it out to a nice length. 

This board will hear a lot more form me. I'm very happy to be a part


----------



## jadap1

Hello all. I didn't even realize I had to pay 5 bucks until I couldn't post any messages.  But I did it because I need to get my hair healthy. My hair isn't exactly short but its many different lengths and starting to thin out. I'm trying to get my hair long, thick, and healthy!!


----------



## Ambrosia

Hi Everyone.  I just joined a few days ago.  I'm here because I want long healthy hair and its nice to be surrounded by others with the same goal.  Currently, I'm growing out my relaxer without doing the BC.  I gave up the lye because I love the look of curly and coily hair and my hair did not respond well  to the chemical process.  So here I am hoping to pick up some tips and length along the way.


----------



## wonderstar

Hi everyone  

I'm not new to lhcf, I've been lurking for over a year. I finally just decided to subscribe  .


----------



## natieya

Hi everyone! I'm not sure if I already introduced myself elsewhere, so I'm writing it here. I'm really excited about growing my hair healthy and long!   HHG!!


----------



## lolo2470

Hi All,

I have also been lurking for the past year and decided to make it official.


----------



## curlie rae

Hello everyone, 
I too have been lurking for quite some time but finally paid that $5. I have been completely natural for about 3 years now and around bra strap length. I wish I had found this site 4 years ago when I was transitioning!


----------



## Sequoia

Hi Ladies  ,
Another long time lurker; Was tired of not being able to use the search feature or join in to the discussions. And since everyone seems so nice, i thought it was about time i suscribed so here I am.

(Yay! My 1st post! )


----------



## mommie

Hello everyone,
this is my first time here and Im enjoying all of the info that is here.
 This forum is hott!!


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Hi,
My name is Yolanda and I currently live in Atlanta. I have made a few post already, but let this my my official HELLO to everyone. You ladies are very tight knit and serious about Hair, body and soul. That is great. I know I will learn much for everyone and I hope I can contribute from my experiences as I make this journey.
Cheers!!


----------



## dillard

Hi everyone,
I'm new here. And I'm actually quite new with relaxed hair, I was natural for the last 5 years and decided I wanted a short relaxed style and I've been growing it out for about 5 months now. I'm enjoying the "new" look even though I was relaxed before I had no idea how to take care of it. I've already learned a lot from this forum in the 2 weeks I've been lurking and I hope to learn a lot more from you experienced ladies. Especially in this wierd growing out phase....

http://public.fotki.com/dillardga/

I took this picture 2 days ago....







I'm gonna live forever, or die trying!


----------



## DMCSHERIFF

HI LADIES, I AM SO GLAD TO HAVE SOMEONE TO SHARE MY HAIR ISSUES WITH.


----------



## DMCSHERIFF

HOW DO I ADD MY PICTURE TO MY NAME AND IN MY POSTS?


----------



## ronnies3

Hello ladies. I finally bit the bullet and officially joined this site after lurking for months.  My hair has been locked for nearly four years now.  I am here to get info regarding the care of my daughters' hair.  My oldest girl is 19 months and my baby is 8 months.  I am noticing the oldest's hair texture is starting to change so now I have to get back in the groove of hair maintenance and care after being very low maintenance for the last four years.


----------



## tt8

Hey Guys...
I am new to the site and I am in love. I am in the process of growing my hair back and I need all the "fast growth," scalp stimulating, vitamin, conditioner help I can get. I don't even know how to add a photo (yikes). I am escited about doing challenges too


----------



## aitrop

hi all, 

i'm not so new to site, been lurking for quite some time   i'm a 4ab who just recently cut my almost brastrap length hair to right below my shoulders.  stupid no-lye relaxers did a number on my hair.  i have a VERY sensitive scalp and dermatitis, in which i use DermaSmoothe to control the flakes.  so, i used them to avoid my scalp being on fire.  didn't seem to be a problem when i was younger, but my body has gone through some changes upon my 30th b-day.  now 37 and trying to achieve the gorgeous mane of hair i used to have once again  

now, i'm off in search of help for my 11 year old son with 4b hair who wants to grow it out into an afro, but runs from the comb


----------



## wantlonghair25

Hello I am 25 years old and currently reside in Stone Mountain, GA. I am a 4a/b texture with my hair on the top being A and the rest B. My hair is currently at the middle of my neck. My goal is APL by 11/07 and bra strap length by 05/08I am happy to be apart of LHCF!


----------



## coconow2007

Hello Everyone:
I am in Scottsdale Arizona and recently joined. I have 4a/b shoulder length hair in back and sides are chin level. My goal is to have BSL by May 2008. If there are any meetings in AZ please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## lovenharmony

Hello everyone,
I just registered yesterday and want to introduce myself as well. My name is Darlene and I have 4a/b hair. I live in New York and finally learned how to care for my hair in October 06. I don't know the hair lingo yet, but I'm hoping to have hair past my shoulders by the end of 07. I look forward to learning much more about hair care from all of you!


----------



## Tosin

Hello eveyone 

I'm new and logged on to learn more about henna...so far I've found allot of info but still not sure where to begin. My hair type is 4a/b and about 4" long.  My goal: thicker healthier hair (in 3 months if possible) I brought the Henna...now what??

Can't wait to hear from you guys!!!


----------



## MissBrandi

Hi, I'm Brandi.  22 years old with relaxed 4a/b hair.  I've been lurking the board since early 2004, but just started really paying attention to my hair last year.  February '06 I had my hair cut into a very short style similar to "the Toni Braxton" style from the 90's because my ends were a mess and bad dye job made my hair break off in a major way. I had less than 2" of hair in some places! 1 year and 3 months later, my hair is shoulder length (my hair grows in layers so it's right at my shoulders on the sides & 1.5" past shoulders in the back) for the first time in 10 years and looking healthier than ever.  My next goal is APL by February 2008.


----------



## DMCSHERIFF

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO PUT A PHOTO BY MY NAME AND HOW TO INCLUDE PHOTOS IN THE TEXT.  I HAVE LOOKED EVERYWHERE AND I FEEL SO STUPID BECAUSE I CANT FIND OUT HOW THIS WORKS.


----------



## Zawaj

Hey! I've been lurking for a few months and finally decided to join up. I'm a multi-textured natural that is predominately 4-ish. I think stretched my hair is APL in the back and in the front is a couple inches past my chin. I am getting married in August and I will most likely texlax right before the wedding. I have been incessantly stalking all of the texlax instruction threads . I really baby and take care of my natural hair but I really don't know a lot about caring for relaxed hair. I have learned so much in the short period of time that I have been here and I'm looking forward to learning more.


----------



## janeera1

Hello everyone!!!! I am new in this journey to healthy hair, and I just wanted to say Hey! Look forward to learning from eachother!


----------



## lady djm

Hi everyone  I am so excited that there is a forum like this one that is very supportive.  My hair is shoulder length and I would like for it to get longer maybe APL.  I was wondering if there is anyone meetings in Virginia, the Hampton Roads area (Norfolk, VA Beach, Chesapeake, etc.).  If so please let me know.  I am definitely interested.


----------



## deola

Hi everyone,
I have been impresed and somewhat left speechless with the photos I've seen and things I've read on this site.
I just joined about 4 days ago and I'm excited to really begin a hair journey I know I will not regret! My hair is in micros now so I can't really tell how long? it is. I had a bad experience where my sister relaxed my hair and did not use a neutralising shampoo to wash it so I had to chop out a lot of hair  Anyhow my hair goal is to grow it to midback and grow my 22month old daughter's hair long the natural way! Looking forward to helpful tips and a wonderful learning experience in this hair growth quest 
Tata!
p.s
Are there people of Nigerian origin on this site?


----------



## determine3

Welcome aboard!  You will not regret joining this group.  Lots and lots of wisdom here


----------



## Missjksn21

Hey virtuous women, 

It's me, Ms. Jackson representing from the small town of East St. Louis in Illinois, ( no, not the same as St. Louis). I recently became a natural hair beauty ( I grew my perm out by keeping it in braids) and all I can say is that it's extremely freeing. I just returned from a trip to NY and Philly and met Desree a friend of a friend of mine who I share the same name, different spelling( Candice) and she recommended this site so here I am excited to read and hopefully not lose my sight in the process. I hope to read more soon.


----------



## kirbyklause

Hi everyone: 

I'm new to the forum and very excited about it.  I'm Roz, 32, from Baltimore.  I have relaxed, BSL 3c hair.  I'm trying to go natural, and  thought this site would be a great place to get hair care info.  I've learned more about hair care than I ever could imagine.  My goal is to have healthier hair overall,l and to grow back some thin patches around my hairline as the result of medication.  I'll post pictures soon. so glad to be here.

Take care!


----------



## ChangedByAdmin5

*Hi Ladies*

Okay - this is my first entry on LHCF - I have been looking for something like this for awhile - I was so surprised to find black women supporting eachother in growing our hair - this is great - I'm still getting the hang of this whole thing so I have NO picture up yet - but I'm glad I can introduce myself - I am shoulder length relaxed, I think 3C/4A type - I'm 9 weeks post relaxer and on the fence on stretching relaxers and/or full transitioning - since the stretch my hair has definately gotten a lot thicker - I just started the baggie method (just last week) but still go to the salon 1X per week - he uses all ceramic tools (blow dry/flat iron) - my ultimate goal is BSL for sure - to do my hair myslelf - and not depend on my stylist - I've NEVER had that length before soo we'll see - I've noticed a lot of growth, but he says he wants to trim 1/8th of an inch or so nxt. week - I'm not so sure about that - he just cut/trimmed my hair on 4/19 - oh and sorry so long - lol


----------



## Honeybrown

Hi Ladies, I've been visiting this wonderful site for a while.  I finally joined because after following the advise, my hair did grow.  I ended up working again and didn't have the time to devote to my hair.  Well it started thinning again. so here I am again.  I'm Darlene, live the ATL, and have found so much wisdom on this site.  I'm glad to be a part of the sisterhood.     My goal is to have my hair grow to bsl.  Currenty it's shoulder length.


----------



## Irie1

Hi Ladies! I'm new to the board and am STRUGGLING trying to grow out very thin, soft hair that i'd kept really short for over 15 years. I'm convinced that ladies with thin hair can grow long hair in the absence of hair weaves, etc. My hair currently reaches the bottom of my neck (sorry, not sure how many inches) and i'd be happy to reach shoulder length.  Most of the stylists in my local area suggest cutting it back to the 1/2 to 2 inch length, but I want to try something new. Any other ladies out there with genetically soft and thin hair?


----------



## Daisimae

Hi Everyone! My name is Vicki and I am new here too. Just found the fourm last night. I am 40, live in MA (moving to MD next year), happily married, no kids.

My hair is relaxed and color treated to cover a little grey. I have a very bad problem with breakage in the back of my hair. I'll post pictures later. My hair has always broken off easily in the back. I've been living with this for about a year now. It's time for me to figure out a solution. I grew my hair out long about seven years ago. Or actually, my stylist did it. Now I need to figure out how to do it myself.

I'm looking forward to learning from you all.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

Hello all! I am a 25 year old law student living in Washington, DC. I have natural hair and I am working on growth and overall care and health for my hair. My hair is 3c/4a. My summer goal is to be more healthy overall and to find my product staples. I am wearing a partial curly weave until my hair is at a length that I can appreciate. That length will likely be when the shortest piece reaches chin length.


----------



## modestyfirst

Hi Ladies-

My name Kamillya. I'm a married mother of two wonderful children. I live in Pennsylvania. I just recently cut off 12 inches of permed hair. It was damaged and breaking off all around the hair line. I figured, why not cut it off and start over again. My hair type is 4a natural. Right now I'm wearing a natural curly afro. My hair goal is obtain healthy strong hair. I would love to see my hair grow to waist length. This site seems to be filled with a group of wonderful women that are serious about hair. I'm glad I found you!


----------



## kazhmere

Hi Ladies.. Just wanted to introduce myself. I was introduced to the site last month and I joined and now I'm crazy for coo-coo puffs.. I'm changing my hair-care regimen and I've learned alot this far abt hair care ingeneral. Esp.. the henna threads they are great..Just bought some and will be starting this week. 

Everyone keep up the good work and have a great summer!! 


P.S... To all my NYC ladies see yall on june 10th in central park..


----------



## huslchick

*Hello ladies!!!!!!! I guess its time I stop stalking the site and actually partcipate. Well not stalking literally but you get my drift. I am really excited. Its time I take care of my hair before it quits and leaves me. I look forward to sharing my journey. *

*My hair is relaxed (3c/4a I think) and color treated (fuzzy navel). My hair hovers between shoulder length and a inch or two shorter. My goal is bra strap length. So I will need everyones encouragment. *


----------



## bardoville

Hello everyone,
I'm 2 days old here. I just wanted to check in and say 'hi'. This is my first post. I've read alot and learned a great deal already. What I've read so far has made me realize that I _am_ able to have a good relationship with my hair; it's not just this irritating blob of fuzz on the top of my head...


----------



## bardoville

Oops... forgot to mention that I've finally decided to go natural efter more than half my life on the relaxer... Phew, glad to be rid...

Right now my hair is about 2 inches long (if that). It's almost all natural apart from the ends (don't wanna chop more off really). I've just washed it, conditioned it and twisted it up... I'm not good with my hair. I don't know what to do with it. It just sort of sits there looking formidable. I think it's a type 4a - I'm not sure. It's corkscrewy - fine screws - and is 'S' shaped when stretched out. But the corkscrews are very small...

Must try and get a pic put up...

Anyways, hi


----------



## Die Hard

Hello, everyone 

I'm a new mother to a beautiful 8 mo girl (the FH is away in the military until Sept), a college student, a business owner, and a total priss LOL 

I had a hair horror happen to me two years ago, and I was so saddened by it, that I did a big chop to my ears in Nov 2005. Seems like my hair has slowed down it's growth, so I came back to the LHCF to try to get some insight!


----------



## Jaegermany

Greetings and Salutations..Joined a while ago never really looked into the board...Until now...as I am serious about hair growth/maintenance


----------



## Dedra

*Hi Everyone*

*Hello I just joined this site and cant wait to start growing my hair*


----------



## joib

Hello Everyone,

My name is cheryl. I am new to the forum and very excited.


----------



## MrsGrant

Hi,

i am also new to the forum and can't wait to get started


----------



## InVue

Hello everyone!  I'm a new member too, and I'm looking forward to interacting with the group.

Regards,

InVue


----------



## poeticmusiqu

Hello every one. Just registered today and just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## PanamasOwn

Hola Everybody,

Im not very new to LHCF. I just never joined until today. (I was a little skimmish about paying for it with my card). But I'm here for pretty much the same reason as anyone else, I WANT MY LONG HAIR BACK!!! I had to Chop off my hair the 1st time due to an experiment that left me with little to no hair, and the 2nd time due to Wave Noveau. It completely damaged my hair. So Finally after reading so many posts, researching everything online, I am on my way to healthy hair. Hopw to mak many new friends and get/give many great tips!


----------



## Irie1

Hi Ladies, I joined the board about a month ago, but today is my first time posting. I figured it was time to come out of "lurking" mode.   

All the best to each of you!


----------



## Irie1

Hi Ladies, I joined the board about a month ago, but today is my first time posting. I figured it was time to come out of "lurking" mode.   

All the best to each of you!


----------



## fultongreene

Hey everyone I'm Rhonda and like many others I've visited the site on several occasions and thought it was time to start adding my input, Lordy do I have input !! Talk to you soon


----------



## sj10460

Hello ladies, I am not a newbie, I've been a member for over a year now, but this is my first post. LHCF is my last chance to salvage what is left of my hair (and believe me, it isn't much ) I used to have such long, hair, free-flowing hair, but like many of us, I'm always looking for a baragin and trusted my hair to people who didn't know what they were doing. So now all the money that I've "saved" in cheap salons, I am paying the price for it now to rebuild my hair.

I have read numerous of fourms and one lead me to the salon that I have been faithful to for a  complete month (A Touch of Class) in New York! They seem fairly average to meerplexed , but the ladies here on LHCF said some really good things about them, so I'll give them another 2 months and see how it goes. I've also read about numerous vitamins and supplements you LHCF ladies take and I am interested in starting my own regime, but I wanted to know if the brand mattered? Please help me and offer any advice . Thanks!


----------



## beautysoul

Hello!
My name is Alexandra and i'm from paris.
I'm new here, and i was so happy to found your site.
Now, i have faith that someday, my hair will be long, good looking and healthy.
( please excuse for my english erplexed )
well, i'm natural, and my hair is short, but next week i'm gonna do a wave perm, so does somebody, have a wave or curly perm?
thank for help!!
God bless


----------



## Irie1

Hi Ladies, I've been a member for about a month but am posting for the first time today. I finally decided to come out of "lurk" mode.  I will update my profile soon, but I can just say I have very soft, thin hair that needs a TON of help. I finally decided after wearing it short for close to 20 years that I would let it grow. All I can say is wow!  

Happy growing to all of you!


----------



## keandra

Hello ladies my name is Keandra, 
My hair type is 3C I need help with stunting growth to my hair. With my daughter she has type 1A it's 1C on the Left and 1A on the right we need helpg growing her hair even and then I am sure we will be good after that. My moms hair is 1C but poor thing she is a victim of cheimical neglect by her old beautician she is bald in the front and so now we are trying to regrow her hair if possible. I hope you sisters will have plenty of ideas and I hope you are as helpful as a friend told me you are. I need help getting a regime together and which staple products will do best for us so any suggestions are needed and welcome thanks alot.

Keandra Moussaoui


----------



## NaturaLei

Hello everyone.  I have been a member here for quite some time but this is my first post.  My name is Aliah, my hair type is 4b and I'm all natural.


----------



## peacensoul

I've been a viewer for awhile but never registered until today. This site is a life saver. I cut my hair in early May for graduation and I desperately wanted my length back. This site has truly helped me out. I have one question though how do I determine my hair type. It is coarse and very very thick. To the point that I got my first relaxer at 5 yrs old. So I'm only familiar with relaxers I've never gone for long periods of time without relaxing. I'm 7 weeks into the game and I feel like relaxing because I have an event to go to Friday. PLease help me with a solution to soften my hair.


----------



## cherriamber

hello all i just joined can't wait to start posting with you all


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hi Everyone,

I just joined but I have been lurking for a year and I'm so happy to be a member now !


----------



## SimplyStarstruck

Hi everyone,

My name is Rebecca and I am 18 years old, about to head into college for the first time in the fall.  I have always struggled with my hair, it's poor growth being slightly my fault..(I went through a bout of pulling it out at age 9-10, due to various anxiety, etc) It's been rough, but I have shoulder-length hair again. I am worried about how to take care of my hair while at college, and I am hoping to learn more about that and how to care for my hair properly, so it will grow back to it's original state.

I'm not too sure what hair type I have or anything like that, so I am hoping to learn.


----------



## klb120475

Just wanted to say...........Welcome!!


----------



## cdatgirlny

Hello Everyone!

I am new here.  I heard about this site and checked it out and have been viewing for a couple of days...just wanted to say hello...so a little about me.  I have been toying with the idea of going natural for some time.  Well I am now 8 months post relaxer.  I still have some perm at the ends b/c I've been rocking different sew-in weaves since last December and just recently decided to take it out.  I wanted to feel the breeze on my scalp.  To make a long story short I did my hair for the first time in I can't remember how long and I can't even remember the last time I combed hair that wasn't relaxed.  It was challenging.  The knots and the shrinkage.  I didn't want to use heat but ended up blowing it out and flat ironing .  So I need some guidance on what to do while I am transitioning to being completely natural (all straight ends gone).  Any ideas on hair styles and how-to's?  Currently products I use (not all at the same time): Carol's Daughter (CD)Rose Mint Shampoo, CD Black Vanilla Leave-in conditoner, CD Lisa's Hair Elixir, CD  Some of Marguerite's Magic, CD Hair Butter, Design Essentials Stimulations conditioner, Alter Ego Garlic Treatment,  Jane Solutions Hair Serum and Nourish and Shine and PHYTO Vitamins (these are amazing!!).  I am a dental student and being in that professional setting with patients on a daily basis I need to be presentable at all times and NOT TOO TIME CONSUMING.  There is so much information out there and I just want healthy long hair.  I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sweetie77

Hello all:

      My name is Natasha and i am new here .I have been lurking for 2 weeks and i loved what i saw so i joined.Haircare is important to me and i am so eager to learn from all of you.I have neck length hair right now and i have to cry i had 3 back to back weaves and it left my hair very thin and i lost length as well.Oh well i wont continue to cry over it i am here now and i will watch,learn and as questions you are all inspirations to me just because i can learn from you .I will be here as long as i can


----------



## hair_wit_favor

Hi, my name is Amanda, I'm 23 with almost shoulder length hair..I've always been interested in hair health and growth, but for some reason never ran up on LHCF, but I joined immediately after finding this spot to have all the great reviews on different products, recipes, etc. I'm looking for any suggestions on hair health and growth..you can find my photos on fotki.com...username is gotfavor. Take a look and I'm open for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## hair_wit_favor

i forgot to mention I have relaxed hair...not sure about type...


----------



## nenebird

Greetings!!!! 

My hair is shoulder length, dry, colored. Trying to grow out to bra strap length.  

I have already used a lot of the information I got from you ladies. You Rock!


----------



## Peaches75

Hello everyone I am a new member, but I have been looking at the forum for a while now.
Also, I have relaxed 4a, shoulder length hair and I am going for bra strap length!!


----------



## tniccoleh

Hello, I'm a newbie as well! Love this forum!!! I have relaxed bottom neck length hair. My ultimate goal is mid back length!


----------



## tastesosweet

Hello Everyone-

I am a returning member to the forum and I just want to say I am glad to be back!


----------



## khalilsmom

Hello everyone i'm a newbie with hair drama.


----------



## Niqy25

Hi Everyone,

I am a newbie and I just love the site. I have a question that I hope someone can help with.

I have been doing protein treatment since a month ago but I noticed that my hair has gotten very thin. Is it possible that I have been doing two many protein treatment.

I do a protein treatment every two weeks and I do a deep conditioner every week. If I could get some advice I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Missjetta

Hi Everyone :::waving:::
I'm a newbie and this is my very first post.  

I'm not sure where to start, I have been through a lot with my hair...I think pretty soon it is going to call the police on me for abuse.

Right now I am in transition, haven't had a relaxer in 15 months...but my hair is in worse shape than it was when I was relaxing. I attribute some of it to not knowing what products to use on my mostly natural hair. 

Luckily I work in an environment where I only talk to customers over the phone because I generally go to work looking like a mess!
I get a lot of rude comments from girls AND guys, can you believe that? They say "Um, what's up with your hair??" or "Do you even comb your hair?" etc. 

Right now I am looking for the right products to make my hair happy. I discovered that I have pretty curls in the back and sides, thick waves in the middle, and tighter waves or curls on the front. I am interested in learning how to take better care of my hair, including keeping it moisturized and getting definition in my curls and waves. 

I have no idea what type(s) of hair I have, perhaps someone will be able to help me with that when I post pics soon?
I think my hair might be classified as shoulder length.  It is pretty darn thick. 

I don't have much of a regimen. I usually wash it once a week, airdry, put it in a ponytail or bun that does not behave. Rarely blowdry, when I do it is as cold as it can get it. Flat iron for special occasions mostly. Boring "regimen", eh?
Lol, is this sad or what? So out of touch with my hair!

Anyway, enough with my rambling, I am just sooooo happy to be here and be a part of this wonderful, knowledgeable supportive community!


----------



## netnet26

*Hello Everyone!!!*

HI I am very new to the forum(like a week) and I am excited to start my hair journey with you gals!! I am always ready for the new hair products and especially the advice! I have used many of you guy's tips already. Need just a lil more money to buy exactly what I need far as supplements and products.. but I will get there.

Ladies please feel free to add me as a friend or if you have any suggestions by all means please do tell.. because believe me I am going to need it. 

MY challenge is to ultimatly achieve right above waist lenght hair!  I despartly need ways to thicken my hair....please if you guys know of any tell tell tell!! In the mean time I will start taking the best care I can for my hair!!

HHG!!!!!!

ATTENTION!!! I am in need of a Big Sister!! I am lost w/ the abbreviations and where to buy products yall sisters use...cant seem to find the ones I want.

___________________________
Hair type: 4a Relaxed
Last relaxed: 6/3/07
Next touch up: 8/13/07
Current Lenght: SL
1st Goal: APL (thicker)
2nd Goal: BSL (even thicker)
3rd Goal: MBL (even more thicker)
Ultimate Goal: maintaining jus above waiste lenght w/ the thickest most healthiest hair I can achieve!!


----------



## Babydall818

HI EVERYONE
 I am a newbie...like haha it's been an hour. I am trying to find my way in this sea of knowledge. I am amazed by this site - I Love it! IT seems to be a haven for beautiful black women. 
I am trying to learn the lingo, if anyone has a break down... my hair layered and I guess arm pit length. I want longer, healthier hair and I'm glad that that is the common goal here- can't wait to learn how to attain it!

* New Community embrace*


----------



## ViningsGyal

Hi everyone. I ran across this message board last month but I lost the link.  I was so happy to find it again that I figured I better join this time.  

I have been growing out a relaxer for about 8 months (last relaxer - Dec 06). It was a haphazard effort (where I wore half-wigs) that started going wrong in April. I had lots of new growth but the relaxed portion started snapping off.

By the end of May, my ends were raggedy and I was tired of hiding behind the half wig so I got tree braids. They did not turn out exactly like I was expecting, but I still got them done again around mid-June by a different stylist. I still ended up with more visible braid than tree.  

I was ready to give up and just get a relaxer and cut...but yesterday I decided to get a good old fashioned sew-in weave as a last ditch effort to try to proceed with this grow out.

I was very, very pleased with the results. I don't remember when I was last so pleased with a hairstyle. He left the top and perimeters out, trimmed the ends, ran a pressing comb through most of that, and flat ironed some of the tips. 

There is no chance that I will be using heat everyday so I know I am about to face a maintenance battle. I've got a bone straight weave that matches my hair perfectly down to the strand thickness when it's straightened. But what will happen when I bust a good sweat at the gym next week? My major area of concern is the texture of the edges.

I guess that is more than enough for now. Did I mention I was long winded?  

I'll browse around and see what products and tips I can find.


----------



## guudhair

Hi everyone...I'm new to the forum and I've been searching the inet for a site that have great suggestions for black hair care and where I can ask questions and get answers/suggestions from people who had very bad hair mishaps...I ran across this one and loved it so I decided to join.

Sorry this is long...
I don't know what my hair type is (1a, 2a, 2b, 4, ect. no idea)...the front of my hair is a little past my ears and the back is just "barely" touching my shoulders...my goal is to grow it mid-back length.

Here is my situation:  My hair "use" to be extremely thick until two weeks ago...here's what happened...my stylist put a permanent color in my hair...two weeks later (last Thursday), she gave me a relaxer (Mizani)...by the time she completed putting the relaxer in the last section and started working the first one, my hair started coming out...needless to say she didn't get to finish working my whole head before rinsing the relaxer out...after it was washed she had more than a hand full of my hair in her hand...when I got home, each time I touched my hair some came out...the next day I put an Aphogee treatment in it...and yesterday I used the Aphogee shampoo along with the moisturizer...my hair is still shedding alot but not as much...however it's still unhealthy and thinning and I want to get it back healthy and thick.
I had a boy cut before and got braids to grow it back so I was pretty upset when this happened because I don't want to start back from strach....I would appreciate any suggestions...please help!...thanks for reading.


----------



## Naturallong81

Hi everyone i'm a newbie too i guess, well new to posting since i just paid the fee.  I discovered this site by accident just searching on the web trying to grow my hair.  i've been natural for 2 years now after the big chop in the summer of 2005.  I just really trying to grow long healthy hair. The length of my hair is a long as it grows, so anything beyond this point would be a great blessing, i'm trying to take it one step at a time.  I also enjoy the disscusions.  So WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I don't remember if I introduced myself here or not, but I used to be a lurker for a year then I just recently joined, but I've learned so much in 1 year. The best part of it all is that I had damaged thin neck length hair and now have healthy thick almost APL hair!!


----------



## bigblueviolet

Hi Everyone,

I am a newbie who has been lurking for a while. I am so impressed by the warmth and supportiveness of the members of this community, and the willingness to share information, knowledge and experience.  

So a big hello and thanks for all that I have learned so far...and now that I have FINALLY submitted my first post, let's get this party started!


----------



## JerriBlank

Hi ladies!I am new to this forum and just wanted to introduce myself. I don't have pics up yet but i'll get on that.have read some really good threads from this forum and can't wait to start my hair growth journey!


----------



## Ivonnovi

I am a â€œChallengedâ€  Do-It-Yourselfer, and it seems as I get older I lose more of my â€œcreativeâ€ edge.    I only wear my hair down on the weekends, other than thatâ€™s itâ€™s in a convenient bun or ponytail.     I have 2 grown children, no pets, and a limited social life.   
Iâ€™ve reverted back to Relaxing after a year of twisted transitioning.  I am very-very-very tenderheaded!  My goal My hair is BBL (Below Bra Length) by Sep08 currently Iâ€™m BSL. 
 I have a head full of fine hair thatâ€™s more or less on the dry side. 

:crystalba  I appreciate this site because of the wealth of knowledge and experiences shared here.  

My routine (still under development):  
Maintenance:    Pantene Relaxed and Natural line;    
Styling and Pre-Pooing:     â€œHairLox Cholesterolâ€ Deep Conditioning Hair Cream;   prefer SlikStuffâ€™ for a styling gel but itâ€™s getting hard to find.  
Staples are:      Nexxus Botanical Oil and their Epitome Fortifying Botanical Reconstructor; and HairLox Afta-Perm Conditioner.  
Wash:      no more often than every 10 days.  Conditioner Poo 3-5 day pattern.  

  Hair type:  4A/F/i


----------



## Aussie

*hey allllllllllllllll!!!* joined a month ago, but just officially registered today (ie. paid my $5)....... hope my hair becomes as beautiful as the females on here


----------



## Platnm3kt

Hello Ladies of LHCF...

I discovered this forum via Amazon.com, by way of reading comments posted by readers of Cathy Howe's book, Ultra Black Hair Growth 2.

So after going thru the various forums on yesterday reading hair care tips and regimens, I decided to make it official...So Here I Am!

Any suggestions on where to start is much appreciated.


----------



## Joanna721

Hi everbody,
I am so glad to have found this site...
nice meeting everyone


----------



## LayneJ

Hello all!!! 

I just joined yesterday, and I'm still looking around (there's _a lot _to this site! lol), but I'm trying not become overwhelmed, and am trying to soak up all the loads of info. this site contains.

Also, I have a Fotki, but it's kinda...bare...erplexed


----------



## harrison

Hi everybody...

I just joined yesterday... and I have already found some very helpful information. I have been on a 10 year adventure with my natural hair. From the fade, to braids, to locs, you name it, I've been there. 
But the struggle has always been with dryness and breakage.

Thank you ladies of LHCF for your help!!!!


----------



## B_Cristal

Yep yep so okay here it goes, I am a newbie since like five minutes ago!!! I am hopeing to find a way back to working with my natural hair instead of buying more hair--and paying butt loads for that, I can spend money and have the hair that I want...just need to get rid of the dryness I hoe that LCHF has the answer to my prayers!!


----------



## KatKronicles

was looking for this thread and couldnt find it.

Hi all. Im new as a paid member but Ive lurked and was a former member since 2004. I guess Im ready now to stop playing and get inspired and maybe one day inspire.


----------



## Angl Baby

Hi ladies, been looking for this thread for a while. I was a lurking member, and now I'm a paid member who's very happy to have found this board.


----------



## harrison

WELCOME Angl Baby, kittenxx, and B_Cristal.

I had been looking at the site for about a week before I decided to join as a paid member... its definitely worth the money. I have been on my natural trekk for the last 10 years and have found more information at this site in the last week and a half then I have over the years.... HHG!!


----------



## missty1029

Hey Ladies!!!!!
I;m Michelle !!Been lurking for awhile and decided to make that move to join and become official. Its so much better to!!

Im here as a goal to learning to take better care of my hair. Its been a journey learing about it and I am still learning. I tcan be so tempermental!!!!


----------



## leonette

Hey ladies i joined about a month ago and I was just looking and being amazed at all the ladies ( sistas ) that really had no problem helping each other out wanting to grow out their hair I know in my experience women with nice hair would say i do nothing and i would leave feeling stupid for asking. Any way I just wanted to say thanks in advance for all the advice and support you ladies are AWESOME much love from Leonette !!!!


----------



## shadylane21

Hello all I am starting my hair journey and I have already learned alot. I do have a question about FOTKI tho, how do I find other peoples sites?


----------



## leonette

shadylane21 said:


> Hello all I am starting my hair journey and I have already learned alot. I do have a question about FOTKI tho, how do I find other peoples sites?


 welcome to site you just look at their profile to see if they have a fotki site and just simply click it, some of them have passwords in their profiles if so when you click on the fotki site punch in their password and then you can look


----------



## daaiyah

Hello new members. Welcome!! This is a wonderful place to find info and get started. Good luck and glad you're here.


----------



## Cleonaptra

Hello Everyone

I'm new to being an official member of the forum, but I have been spying for a long time

Glad to Be Here!


----------



## soulfusion

Cleonaptra said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I'm new to being an official member of the forum, but I have been spying for a long time
> 
> Glad to Be Here!



Welcome Cleo.  I never come up here, but your screenname caught my eye right away. Love IT!! Enjoy your stay. This is a fabulous place.


----------



## caramelcutieinva

I finally decided to fork over the $5 , although I have been searching this forum for answers for quite some time now.


----------



## akimat

Hello everyone.  After finding this site,  I've been so excited and motivated to get me and my daughters hair healthy and to grow much longer.  This is my first post but I truly appreciate all who have posted their experiences and recommendations with products, hairstyles, etc.


----------



## precious2Him

Hey Ladies,

I am new here, I have been lurking for a few monthes once finding the site. I happy to have found it, I am ready to start taking care of my hair.


----------



## DayStar

*...*

Hello, everybody...ive been a lurker for awhile and and now happy to be a full time member......i look forward to chatting with all u gorgeous chicas...


----------



## almondjoi85

Hi... I finally joined... I was a lurker too  but now I'm a member


----------



## *Muffin*

Yeah, I'm a veteran lurker.  When I first came here many moths ago and became a member I wondered why I couldn't post in the forums.  Then I realized it was because I had to PAY a fee.  "A fee?!" I thought, and in my cheap mind this rubbed me the wrong way, though it's only 5 dollars.  This deterred me for a long while.  Then I finally realized that all of the good information that I was learning about hair care usually stemmed from this forum.  So I decided to stop being cheap and subscribe. Let me tell you, I do not regret it!  Everyone here is so close and they genuinely want to help you achieve your hair care goals.  It's exactly what I need to achieve mine. So, in other words, I'm happy to be here.


----------



## ReddTweetyB

Hello. I finally found where to introduce myself. I joined a couple of months ago but have just been tooooo busy to post. Hello everyone! I love the "Feature of the Month" idea. It is sooooo inspiring. The pic below is one I took today. I have come a long way in a year from shoulder length but I still have a ways to go before I reach my next goal. My first goal was bra strap. I'm now going for waist length.


----------



## mieshae

wow, so you did all of that in one year, that is amazing please share your regimen and any other tips that may be helpful, I am currently at shoulder length. I have pictures but for some reason they will not upload on here.


----------



## klb120475

On behalf of the LHCF Welcome committee (that would be me) I would like to welcome all of you to the board!

**I likes welcoming folks**


----------



## divine22

Hey Everyone!

I'm am so excited to be a new and active member of this site.  I can't wait because I truly believe that my hair is on the journey to being the best it has ever been!


----------



## PhoenixRose360

Hey Ladies!!!  I too was a lurker for a while, till PrettyHaitian invited me to a meet over the summer and I was hooked.  I look forward to learning all I can!!!


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171

Hello everyone!
I have lurked for a minute and joined the other day. 
Since I cut off my bsl locs a month or so ago, I want to gain that length back but with my natural hair.


----------



## shearlpearl

Hello everyone! I just registered today. Well I just wanted to join because I've always had naturally thick and long hair when I was young, but now I really don't know how to manage it (it starts breaking off from relaxers) so i usually cut it short....then its much more unmanagable...then I grow it out again  it's a bad cycle and right now my hair is short, and i've haven't had a perm in 4 months (the last one i had was an unusually burning situation )

I just hope that the information provided here will get my hair back to the chest length it was a couple of years ago, maybe even longer and healthier!

thanks
shearl


----------



## Islandspyce

Hello everyone,
I joined last month, I'm learning so much from you guys and am well on my way to becoming a "PJ"!  I used to go to the salon and never even owned any type of products, but now I am learning how to take care of my hair.  It isn't as daunting a job as I thought it would be now that I have a clue of what to do!


----------



## BelindaLuz

I've had a non-paying account since 2005 and Ijust paid today. mainly because I forgot tha I had a password and user name.

So, "hi. how are you?..."


----------



## tottzu

Hello​


----------



## DaPPeR

Been lurking for sometime now...Im finally posting. Hey everyone!


----------



## ~~ Doi ~~

Hello All     been a member for a while but I only post every blue moon.


----------



## sky035

Hello All, 
Just found this thread. I joined several months ago. I LOVE THIS BOARD!


----------



## LHLover

Howdy all!
I've been a lurker for some time now and encouraged by the improvement i noticed in my hair following the adivse of you ladies I finally decided to join. I"m very happy to be here and cant wait to get to know you all better.


----------



## reese77

Hello everyone!!!

I have been a lurker for sometime now and decided to join to months ago. I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## A_NYRican

I bumped into this site just as I was getting ready to relax my hair again. I decided now that I want to go natural by transitioning without the BC. I have been lurking here for a week  and then decided to join.

Now, I am addicted to the site. I am looking forward to by transitioning and learning more about my hair.


----------



## Duchesse

Holla!! I really enjoy this site and I'm so inspired by all of the gorgeous heads of hair I've seen, and can't wait to be amongst the long haired crew.


----------



## StarFish106

Hello errybody!


I am a long time 

 and newbie to the board. Me and my hair had a sit down and we agreed that we would learn to treat each other better. Some of the stuff I was already doing (stretching) but not always DC. So hopefully this will work out for me and my strands...


----------



## Nalin

Hello Everyone!


----------



## carcajada

Welcome Zada and all newbies! *Merry Christmas.*


----------



## MZMATTHEWS

Hello Everyone


----------



## Fine 4s

Introducing myself!
Hello, I'm Taino and I am hair OBSESSED.
My general hair goal is to achieve MBL and I HOPE to hold out going to the hair salon another year :S


----------



## santwon

Hi, I'm santwon. I wear my hair natural and my goal is for it to be healthy and strong. I don't really care how long it gets as long as I can put it up.


----------



## MsMaysRus

Hi I'm Carla,

I'm trying to grow my hair to BLS ..so any advise is welcomed


----------



## spamack78

Hi, my name is Sparkle and I'm a newbie I don't know the exact length of my hair right now b/c I've had braids for almost a year now. I plan on taking them out the end of Jan 08...and exciting about posting progress length pics. My goal is BSL...if I'm not already there


----------



## SJT

Hello Ladies, 

Another newbie checking in!!! I am introducing myself, my name is Shawn or SJT. I have been reviewing your site for some time and have finally officially paid my mbr dues!! I don't know what took me so long????   I am sooo excited to be among you inspirational ladies of the LHCF. I hope to learn alot and grow lots of long healthy hair !!
I am about an inch from APL my short term goal is BSL then MBL. Wish me luck along my hair journey!!!



Thanks


----------



## enviime

*Hi everybody....I am a newbie as well.  My goal is S/L for now.*


----------



## trinimonpeaches

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum I would like to grow my hair hopefully to waist length and by the looks of things here I can get alot of support


----------



## Highly Favored8

Hi everyone I have comming to this site for about a year.  I just recently started using some of the techinques the ladys were doing and so far the one advice I do follow works for me ! I am blessed to be here on this site, so that I can learn from women of color on how to grow my hair.

I have fine, soft hair. 
My hair length is APL as of 12-27-07
Goal for 2008 12-08 is BSL
2010 Hair goal WSL!

Pruning Stimulates Growth!


----------



## misbehavn23

Hello Everyone & Happy New Year! I have been lurking this site for a long time and finally got around to posting. I have learned so much like multiple uses for castor oil. I'm currently at SL. My first goal for 2008 will be to get to APL.


----------



## Curly_Girl

Hello Everyone and Happy New Year! 

I have been checking out this website for a couple of months now and I decided to finally pay up the $5 membership fee (it's worth it!). I have found this site to be both informative and helpful. I have gained so much in just the few months that I have been lurking on here.

About my hair: 
Natural & Curly
I believe my longest layers are very close if not already APL when straightened/stretched
I am SL when curly 
My Goal for 2008 is: Healthy & Beautiful APL Curls (unstretched) 

Thanks


----------



## West Valley

Hello Ladies!

I have been lurking the boards for about a month now and I have learned so much. I hope to continue learning from such hair savy women .

Current: Shoulder Length
Goal 2008: Healthy Full APL
Goal 2009: Healthy Full BSL

I would also like to work on my edges....they are a disgrace 

I have just started to Co-wash with Suave Humectant Conditioner...so far so good. My last relaxer was in Sept 07 and I am trying to stretch until May 08.


----------



## nubiannurse

Hey ladies. I am new. I am a nurse. Talk about stress!

I am middle age and single. No kids. Real cute


I want to obtain three goals with my hair. One to get it thicker. Two to get it longer and third to fix my thinning edges. I will accept all help. 

I want to find things good for frizziness too. The summer and after washing, my hair looks gross!

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Shun78

Hello Everyone! I guess I am still considered a newbie. I have been on the site for about a 1 1/2 month, but just finding this thread!!


----------



## blkcherry1

I just have one question so far, how do you find out what type hair you have?


----------



## shelly25

Hi everyone! I was lurking on this site for a while, but finally paid the 5 bucks. I have learned alot so far!  The hair length goal I want is only to BSL (I'm at SL now), anything past that is too long for me lol


----------



## Ebonygurl06

Hey, everyone! I'm not exactly a new member, my old username was Ebonygurl00 back in 2006. I decided to re-register because I'm getting a relaxer again after going over a year without one, and I need all the help I can get! It's good to be back!


----------



## landa5050

Hi Ladies

Im a newbie.  Im hoping to learn a few techniques to keep my hair healthy and growing.  Im curretly at BSL but hoping to get to WL.  Wish me luck


----------



## itsdiddy

Hi I'm new to the site and looking forward to all the advice I'm sure I'll receive on this site. My hair is currently shoulder length but I'm aiming for armpit length in the future and just overall healthy hair! My hair is also pretty fine so I'm looking for thickness and fullness. I'm still getting used to the acronyms and vocab of this site so help me! 


Diddy
: )


----------



## clmacky

Hi y'all, I'm from Toronto, Canada. I've been a lurker for quite some time. But finally paid a few weeks ago. Anywho, I love this site! I'm on it 4, 5 times a day. I really should be working . I don't have any current pictures now. My DSLR is in the shop and my other cameras are analog (SLR cameras). I'll probably end up buying a point & shoot soon...I dunno know. 

My hair is 4b...short (longest part is 8 inches) my goal is get armpit length, healthy and thick hair. No one in my family has long hair. No one believe it's possible. Not even my bf thinks so . I hope to start a blog about my hair journey. I just need photos .

I really like looking at southease's webite blog and macherieamour too. Great women, very informed.

 I found out about this site because of the blog "Rantings of a Creole Princess: Black Hair" thou I think it was one of her fans on there that mentioned it. I'm hoping to meet a lot online friends 


ttyl,
macky


----------



## apemay1969

I'm a newbie who has been posting and lurking for alittle less than a month. My hair is 4a, very very thin and on it's first relaxer since 2001 and big loc chop in 2005. My relaxer was done on October 27th and I found this site trying to find a way to keep my hair from breaking off from this relaxer. I'm hoping to thicken up my hair and keep the crown area from breaking too much. I'm learning so much on this site and right now I'm on a SL challenge and the 2008 Wig challenge. I have already helped my daughter's edges since I've been a member on this site. 

I just put photos on photobucket to upload here. Yucky poo - see through ends and thin on top. I'm looking forward to seeing my hair's progress in a year. I'll probably have a better camera too - clearer

I'm also looking for help with dark spots on my face and dry skin all over.  I've been reading the health and fitness discussion also and am planning to join weight watchers to lose about 30 pounds.  I'm 38 years old and I want to enter my 40's with the best possible body, hair and relationship with my boo, kids and God that I can have and I think that this forum can help me.  It already has.  I forgot I'm a member of the 30 day husband encouragement challenge.

Here are photos of the beginning of my journey.







  Wig challenge week 1/13/08






 Itty bitty pony






 Whoo wee - thin edges - OMG!


----------



## Firstborn2

Hello Ladies,

I've posted a few times already but I haven't formally introduced myself. I'm a natural 4a/4b, I'm currently 1inch above APL, I'm hoping to claim it by the end of Feb. I came across this website by shear accident in Jan 07. I was surfing the web looking for some sort of answer as to why my hair was shedding so bad, I was getting my hair washed, blowdried, pressed and flat ironed (I know I know lol) every two weeks and my stylist acted like the hair that was coming out of my head was no big deal. So I started surfing and came across a fotki of a lady who is a member of this site. She had a cowash experiment for 90days and she logged the progress of her hair, I WAS AMAZED!!! So I decided to try cowashing everyday for 90 days, well by the forth day my hair had completely stop shedding....and the rest is history, I went from shoulder length hair to 1 inch above APL level in one year and keep in mind I have had 3 1 inch trims as well. When I found this site I felt like I had hit the Hair Lottery, So much information, at 30 somthin I have to admit that I was ignorant about the proper way to care for my hair, NO MORE THX 2 U LADIES.
Last week I decided to stop lurking and become an active member or this site.... Thank you for educating me about proper haircare.


----------



## Alicia8406

Hello All!
Just wanted to formally introduce myself before I begin posting. I'm Alicia and I've been lurking on the site for almost a year and finally decided to stop being cheap! I have a crazy combo of hair types on this head, but it is mostly what I am led to believe is 3b/c, medium thickness, and very dense. I've been transitioning for about a year and a half and will finally clip the relaxed ends in the spring!


----------



## MsKdBee

Hello Everyone,

I stumbled upon this site by accident one night, and have been hooked ever since. It is very informative, and I believe it will assist me in my quest for waist length hair. My hair is now armpit length and I am just bringing it back to good health......Ive abused it in the past with heat, relaxers, everything but color not knowing any better.......such is life.we live and learn....A book by Cathy Howse actually started me on this road to hair health......So anyway this is my formal Hello!


----------



## nurseemmie

Hello everyone!

I feel like an old ham at this, considering I've been lurking for well over a year. Took the plunge and sacrificed the $5.00. Best money ever spent (except for the fact the search function doesn't work that well). 

I have 4a/4b hair that is currently relaxed and chin length. I am recovering from my shortest cut in life, an earlobe length bob, a move I made for my 30th birthday. I would like to grow my hair to BSL, which is my ultimate goal. I tend to thin out at the ends whenever my hair grows out, and I would really like to maintain thickness this time around. I am taking hair and nail vitamins from GNC to help the process along, along with basic weekly shampooing and moisture/protein conditioning. Using minimal heat has been a challenge, as I am a slave to the FLAT IRON. 

Anyway, I have learned a great deal on here in the last year...now I am dedicated to a beginners' regimen, of sorts. Ready to get started!! Glad to be here! And your public fotkis are just GAWGEOUS.


----------



## brohar03

Hello everybody. New here


----------



## HappyHairDreams

I joined the site a month ago. I've only posted a few times. I mostly read...there's so much information to absorb. I picked the name "Angry Hair" cause my hair is piss at me for abusing it  for so long. I did a BC July 07 because after my first year of law school, my hair was a total mess - falling out in the back and top from stress; dry frizzy ends from lack of care, pretty much everything was wrong with it. Since cutting it, I've been doing my own perms for the first time in my life. I did two, before I joined the site and realized how much I had been doing wrong, eg. not protecting my scalp during processing. Luckily, I don't think there has been any extensive damage from my errors. I have 4a type hair - I think. Honestly it seems to range from 3b in the front to 4a in the back. It's about half an inch above shoulder length now and I've been trying various protective styles to rentain length - but it's hard looking the same everyday. My goal is BSL (bra strap length) - to mid-back. Anything longer and I think I'd go nuts.
Anyway, Hello all, and thanks for sharing all this info.


----------



## repair101

Hello Angry,
I never post this is my first and I am new to LHCF. I have been reading some good tips and this will be my best hair year yet. Good LucK


----------



## Beeyoo

*Hey ya'll hows it goin? I was introduced by a friend of mine and I'm so excited about this site. I just wanted to give a little history about myself so and maybe ya'll can help lead me in the right direction  I'm in the process of locking my hair and would love to gain more knowledge on how to improve my hair growth

This is me before the big cut






After I got home from college I wanted a new start. My dad took the clippers and cut me damn near to a fade. I put a texturizer in my hair and wore it spikey. And it grew from there

**



**



**






Then I began Locking my hair. I switched stylists 3 times. The current one is my third stylist and she's great. But I will be moving soon and I'm hoping to learn how to do my own hair.

First Twists




Took em out



* *

* 

*Did em again






Took em out 

* *

* *

* 



*

ME NOW FINALLY 

She started me out wit two strand twists and continued to palm twist them 













I'm sorry for the long post lol. But if there is anyone who can help me get off to a good start as far as maintaining my own hair now. Especially natural haircare solutions, I'm very open to any and all suggestions, links, products, etc. 


*


----------



## Learning2LoveMyLocks

Hello everyone, I am new to the LHCF family. I also happened across this forum on accident. I did a search looking for hairstyles for natural black hair. I have been lurking for about a month but I wanted so much to join in on the experiences of healthy hair, skin and bodies. I am a recovering hair abuiser. My hair has been permed, natural, texturized, permed again, long, cut in every fashionable style, braided in every fashionable style, bleached and dyed every color in the rainbow. I even did the kool- Aid packs to change the hair color and regular rubbing peroxide and laying my hair on a 100 watt lightbulb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I never took proper care of my hair, not that I didn't know how, I just get bored with looks after a while, and was never afraid to try anything with my hair. I figured because my hair texture is sort of a good grain and my hair always grows back fast (even with all the abuse) that hair is just hair and it's nothing to get all excited about. That is until I happened across the Long Hair Care Forum. All of you beautiful ladies have inspired me to take on a quest to longer, healthier, beautiful hair. Even our short-n-sassy sisters are an inspiration to me. My hair has been natural for about 8 years now. My last chop was in Dec. 06(from armpit length to shaved all the way up the back and sides with just small marcel curls in the very top of my head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) My hair type is 3b/4a (I think) and is currently chin length. My damage of choice has always been the flat iron. It was my staple but I'm learning to lay low from all the heat. I have decided to leave my hair alone for good and let it grow however it wants too. I have to learn patience on my journey to healthy MBL(mid back length). Thanks so much already and lots of thanks in advance ladies. I am Learning 2 Love My Locks


----------



## greenwings23

*Hi, my name is greenwings23, and I am a newbie. I have been curious about this website, and I am always looking for ways to educate myself in taking better care of my hair. I am 56 years, my hair is just touching sl, in 2005 I shed it alllooking like a boyNow I want to achieve APL this year...I have another site http://greenwings23.fotki.com. I am striving for wsl.....happy growing*


----------



## mz. new~new

hey, y'all! i'm mz. new~new. i found lhcf by browsing through fotki albums. ummm... currently i'm "natural". i bc'ed to a low fade sept. 28, 2007. here we are 4 months later & i have a couple (maybe a few) inches of 4b hair. my protective style of choice is a "nappy" weave. i plan to wear weaves until may, braids until september and then weaves again until the new year. and most likely i'll start all over again. i don't really have a "hair goal" at the moment. i just wanna see how long, healthy & pretty my hair can actually be.


----------



## Bliss806

_Hey EVERYONE!! _

_My name is Kim and I am a newbie here on LHCF. I discovered this site around november 2007 and decided to join as a new years resolution. I AM SO HAPPY I DID!!  It's amazing how much my hair has grown and changed within one month. So I am here to stay! _

_Be blessed!! _


----------



## StarrsNana

Hello all,

My name is Trinae, 46, from Illinois.

In 2001, after getting a bc, I was natural for 2 years. But then I got the itch to see how much length I had gained because my natural hair had a lot of shrinkage. (*natural hair* = twa, *relaxed hair* = SL) and because I didn't think that straightening my hair (via blow dry or flat iron) would give me the "look" that I wanted, I got a relaxer. (I have pics that I will post later).

I am again at that point where I want to "do something" with my hair and I am torn between staying relaxed or going natural again. erplexed. Currently I have about two inches of new growth and I can't make up mind. I love how my relaxed hair looks, but it is sooooo thin when bone straight.

But most of all, I just really want to take better "care" of my hair. Last month I washed my hair, didn't comb it out nor condition it. I just put it in 4 braids and wrapped it up with a scarf (I can wear hats to work). The following week I went to the salon and the shampoo girl said to me (after washing my hair), "I didn't know your hair was so tangled." And then I heard the ripping sounds.My avatar pic was taken about a week after this appointment.

Also, I am really curious as to how long my hair "*can*" get. As an adult, my hair has never gotten past SL.

* Edited to add:*
I have been informed that I am *past* SL length and at CBL, :blowkiss:


----------



## ladylina

I AM ACTUALLY NOT "NEW" I HAVE BEEN LURKING FOR A WHILE BUT I JUST TODAY PAID THE 5 BUCKS AND I AM GLAD I MIGHT GO BACK INTO LURK MODE THOUGH. I AM HAPPY I FOUND THIS SITE. IT HELP ME GROW MY HAIR FROM SHOULDER LENGTH TO APL.
IN FACT I HAVE BEEN APL A FEW TIMES BUT I CUT AND THE LADY WHO PERMS MY HAIR DOES TOO.
I AM 4A/3C WELL I HAVE A PATCH OF 3C IN THE FRONT AND IN THE MIDDLE OF MY HEAD. BUT MOSTLY 4A VERY FINE REALLY.


----------



## nutella20

Hello everybody!

I'm so happy to finally be a member! I look forward to hear all of the good advices you have and maybe one day be as knowledgeable as most of you ladies! 
I'm currently in braids, trying to grow my hair back to midback. I have been natural, texlaxed, relaxed and even bald grin: loved to shave my hair!). I'm going back to texlax and want to grow healthy hair.
Waiting for your support!!!


----------



## Apple-Cakez

*Jessica, 21, New York

HaHa...I feel like I'm  at a Kindergarten round-table  holding a sign that says, "Hi, my name is..." lolz...Anyway, I'm a new member of the LHCF family and I came across this site by accident. I was interested in learning to take better care of my hair and I ended up here. I was mildly hesitant on subscribing, but it was worth paying for; There's so much inspiration here--and the ladies of LHCF are all lovely, I've already made a few friends and I hope to make many more on this Journey of Growth! 

*Hair type: IDK....I don't really use hair types.
*Relaxed or Natural: Semi-Natural
*Current Hair Length: SL
*Hair Goal: Healthy BSL
*


----------



## graCeful_89

JUMP IN! JUMP OUT! INTRODUCE YOURSELF!

MY NAME IS GRACEFUL! _yeah!_ I'MA NEWBIE! _yeah! _I NEED SOME GUIDANCE! _yeah! _SO BRING IT TO ME! _alright alright..._*I'M DONE. *

I'M A NEWBIE: 4B/SL, WITH A TENDENCY TO RUN TOWARDS THE WEAVES/WIGS WHEN I GET FED UP/DISCOURAGED. I LOVE MY HAIR AND WANT IT TO GROW BUT SOMETIMES, ONCE I SEE PROGESS, I THINK THAT I CAN HANG BACK A LITTLE AND THEN I END UP GOING BACKWARDS!

 hello ya'll.


----------



## FyneNJChic

Hey Ladies ! I am new here. I am desperate for help with this hair of mine. I am willing to do what need to be done ASAP to have a decent head of hair. Since I am new to this I would also like to learn the lingo so can someone help me out with that. I'M TRYIN TO GET MY GROWTH ON !!


----------



## remnant

Hi LADIES
Welcome on LHCF 

Don't be shy  you have 3 ways to have info:

search
Making the search feature work for you (and other tips) http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112720


started a thread 
pm (private message) members
 
have a fruitful hair journey here


----------



## pearlfection

Hey all! I'm Carmen. I'm a newbie. I came across this site by chance and have finally decided to :killlurk: stop lurking and join. Can't wait to start this journey to APL by November. I love all the info that I have been using so farfrom this site and cant wait to start this healthy me/healthy hair journey.

Current stats: 
Hair type: Thick 4a/3b combo
Natural or permed: permed
Current length: almost shoulder
hair Goal: HEALTHY APL by November


----------



## jshug

*Hey Ladies!!!*

Hey Ladies,
I'm a newbie here also.  I've been a stalker for a while but it time for me to joing the bootcamp.  I've found some great info from women who are serious about haircare.  I'm ready to get my grow on (healthy hair first!!).

I'm currently 7wks out from a relaxer...not sure if I'm going back


----------



## Channie

Hello, I'm Chantel

I Goolged a few words on hair care last year and came across this site. I didn't make a screen name until last month and didn't dish out the money until until a few days ago. I'm upset I hadn't found this board sooner!  The information has been WAY more than helpful. I hope to continue on this journey of knowlege.


----------



## FyneNJChic

WHATS UP LADIES??!!
I have taken the plunge to a new healthy head of hair. I did my BIG CHOP on 2/19/2008 and I couldnt feel better. I have freed myself of all the foolishness ladies and I am starting anew. So will be posting pics shortly. So I am a natural newbie. Anyone with info on newly becoming natural PLEASE HIT ME UP !!!!!! THANX


----------



## jamesmom01

Hello, I just registered. Just wanted to say hello and look forward to supporting you and encouragement.


----------



## Summer 74

Hello Ladies,
I am new!!!  I just wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Tira and I have never gone past 6weeks for a touch-up.  I am excited to try this " stretching" I keep reading about.  I have so many questions but, I think I am only suppose to introduce myself here.  My goal is to midback.


----------



## Amz87

Hello, hello, 
LHCF newbie here. I haven't put any pictures up yet, as my hair is in a weave and I'm still trying to equip myself for when I take it out and start my growth journey. my hair has been at the same length for way too long and i never thought it possible for black hair to be as long as I've seen or grow as quickly as it is on some of you guys. 
So, yes, I'm very excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loving LHCF.


----------



## longhairhopeful

Hi ALL,

I'm new to LHCF and am very excited to have found you all.  I have read many of the postings and checked out some of your galleries, and I am extremely inspired.  Unfortunately, I have no idea what some of the lingo means (baggie, APL, 4a4b) or how to manuever thru the site (where and how to post questions), but I'm searching and reading in hopes of figuring it out soon.  Otherwise, I've already learned so much just hearing your stories and I thank God for finding this site. You all are truly a Godsend!


----------



## bronxshorty04

Hello, I'm new here as well. I've been a lurker for a couple months now. I just subscribed for full membership, because this hair site is very informative.I am a member of Black Hair Media as well. I look forward to getting to know people better on this site, and hearing hair story successes. So HELLO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## miami74

Hi everyone!  I've been a member for a month now and I haven't formally introduced myself.  My name is Sharyn.  I'm here because I want to seriously start caring for my hair and hopefully see it reach lengths that it's never been at before.  I usually don't go past 6 weeks for a touch up, so my first commitment is to start stretching relaxers.  I am hoping for 12 weeks.  We shall see!  Everyone on this site has been wonderful and it is soooo informative.  I am hooked to this site and I love it!


----------



## GodsGrace

Hey everybody,

I'm as new as new can get (this is my second post). I've been on this site many times before but never joined, and I'm so glad that I have. I've learned a lot and I hope we can all learn from and support each other in our hair journeys. I'm still trying to navigate my way around, I feel like a kid in a candy store (speakin of which, I need to find the PJ addict support group) God bless ladies!


----------



## kareg

Hi I'm new as well, I can't wait to read about all the hair care solution.


----------



## amani_shortandsweet

Hello Everyone again,

I already introduced myself in a different thread, but I'm pleased to do it again. My name is  Amani, and I look forward to sharing my hair journey with you.


----------



## bliss26

Hello everyone! I am Bliss. I've been lurking for a while, but I recently paid my 5 bucks, so I'm really here now. I look forward to learning new things and doing a lil fotki-stalking  for inspiration.


----------



## bapnnj

Hello All, 

My name is "JayCee". I have been a member for awhile but never posted. I am here because I am just about to the point where I want to cut it all off since it seems to be at a standstill. I figure before I take drastic action I would try to get some support/advice from some like minded sisters. I have been natural since 2001, my hair is apl and is 3a b and c (not really sure). Any suggestions and support as far as growth and natural hair care would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Writer100

Hello Everyone,

I've been "lurking" for a couple of months now. Right now sporting a short (less than 1/4"with faded sides and back) haircut. Haven't posted a picture but will try later. Looking forward to learning and growing.


----------



## gmw

I have been here for at least year. Just wanted to officially introduce myself. HI!!!

Stats are in my siggy!


----------



## Jynkx

Hey everyone,
I just joined 2 days ago after lurking for a couple of weeks.  I have loved coming to this site from the time i found out about it.


----------



## Jassy28

Hello All, 
I have been a member for about a month now, and love all the support and info I receive here. I have never been good at taking care of my hair, and hope to change that. Thanks to all, and I look forward to sharing my journey with you.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Howdy all!
I am a newbie here - but not to Hair boards......

I LOVE this place!

Toodles!

sj


----------



## Shonni

Hey all, my name is Shon. I have been searching the net hi and low on tips to help my hair grow back. I have always had long hair, but since movin g here to NY, it's crippling  I just want my length back.


----------



## taura31

Hi, everyone. I finally paid my $5.00. I'm Legit! I recently became fascinated with hair care after running across this site by accident. I've been wearing braids for many years...about 15. I would take them down on a Friday and get them redone on a Saturday. I never paid much attention to the hair underneath. I only washed (not conditioned) before I went to the shop to get them redone (didn't give my a hair a rest in between). Hey, I felt I needed braids in 24/7 to be me. As of January I've decided to start taking better care of my hair. I've been lurking on this site trying to figure out this hair care thing. After wearing braids for so many years you would think that my hair was floor length. Unfortunately my hair is only shoulder length... and that's by accident. My hair is 100% natural. I use to wear a relaxer but figured... since I'm always wearing braids why go and pay to relax it; therefore, I stopped. Even though I am starting to take better care of my hair I am still in braids, but decided I will wear braids for 2 months and then let my hair rest.   I ran across another site called growafrohairlong.com and I read how to better take care of my hair in braids. I will follow it and stick with it.  Hopefully I will be blessed with longer stronger hair. I'm unsure about my hair type but I'm guessing it's 4a... if I'm wrong please correct me. I'm looking forward to gaining lots of friends here.


----------



## Seraphina

I've been a lurker for a couple of weeks, but bit the bullet and registered so that I can play too!  What's really great for me is that I have several goals that I can dabble in while I'm here.  I have hair goals, skin goals, health goals, etc. and I'm always looking for help (and some new friends, maybe?)  Hope to talk more to y'all soon enough.


----------



## jacquiee

hello everyone

Just need  some help on were  and how to get started


----------



## tinkisfierce

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the entire forum and was convinced by a friend to join.  As you can tell by my name, I just love tinkerbell.  I go between wearing my processed hair which is about shoulder length and wearing weaves/braids. I am currently trying the front closure weave which is shown in the picture.  Sometimes I just get a little busy that I dont have time to do my own hair which is taking it's toll now that I am getting older. So, it will be nice to meet new people and get ideas in caring for my own hair when I decide to take out this very expensive weave I currently have.  Cant let this money go to waste!!  Looking forward to chatting with all of you.

Genea


----------



## tycoles

Hello all,

I am new to forum, just joined today!  I heard about it on BHM and thought it sounded like a good place to get info.  Like everyone else, I am trying to grow out my hair, which so far has been a slow process.  Anyway, I look forward to gaining useful info on how to reach my goals.


----------



## meshia1124

Hello....I've only been here about a week and a half maybe... still trying to familiarize myself w/this place! A LOT of helpful tips here! I used to have long hair, (about mid-back length) and back again at square one. (sigh)..... I'm still familiarizing myself w/a lot of things, cause actually I'd never heard of Henna until I joined here! Thanx lhcf for all the good tips thus far. I'm only like 2wks on my new journey. It began march 1st, 2008 when I had to get it trimmed AGAIN for having damaged ends, and I got fed up with starting over... so hopefully in a year from now, I can be writing an UPDATE of how well my hair is doing!!! Rather than an update of "i had to get it cut again".....


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Hello. I'm new to this forum. I have been reading your website for a few weeks and just decided to join thanks to my sister who is already a member. I have texturized short hair and I have finally decided to grow it out. I am getting married on 12/20/08 and I don't know why I would want to add more pressure on myself by growing out my hair but I'm going to give it a try! So wish me luck!


----------



## Kay.Dee

I've been lurking for a minute, but finally decided to bite the bullet and pay up!

My name is K.D. and I'm a currently in the process of transitioning. I haven't had much luck with relaxers and decided to give them up in my quest for healthier, fuller hair .


----------



## tbaybee

Hello everyone my name is Tamara Im from Los Angeles,Ca.I came across this website just by chance and was hooked from that moment on. Like others on here I'm trying to grow my hair out. Many of these ladies have inspired me and It sure would be nice to be able to wear my own hair down without having to keep paying for these weaves to get put in. So I look forward to talking and getting some good advice from everyone...


Thanks LHCF the answer to my prayers


----------



## *Happily Me*

Welcome ladies


----------



## Afro-Indi

I'm a long-time lurker too, but I'm finally here. 
...Just trying to figure out how to edit my profile....


----------



## janeera1

Hey everyone!  I'm not new, but I've been gone for a loooong time!  I'm back, just re-introducing myself!


----------



## Anashja

Hi. My name is Q. I am new... I am trying to get my hair back to healthy...I have not particular length desired....just want to focus on healthy. 

..Umm... let's see...oh I do a Queen Helene's cholestrol treatment under a hood dryer every Sunday (after church service) . My products include CON Detangling shampoo, Bumble & Bumble Rich Moisture Conditioner. 

My hair is SUPER dry...  I just purchased Iso Tea Tree and Aloe Conditioner. 

I did my first co - wash yesterday and I did a protein treatment... my hair is severely damaged. I just ordered products from Oyin... hopefully I'll get them in about 2 wks. 

Need help starting a regime... looking for a hair buddy (???) ... 

Thanx for reading!


----------



## simplyme1985

Hi everyone!
         I'm new to this site but I am glad i found it. My hair has been a trial and tribulation for me. I have been going natural for a while now and as I college student its been hard trying to keep up my hair. Having seen the result that you all have been posting I am renewed and reinvigorated to make my hair grow to BSL...lol i'm also new to the acronym business so please bare with me as I will be asking LOTS of questions. 

Starting right off the bat: my hair has been falling shedding a lot and i'm wondering what I should do. I have been using Garnier strengthening poo and conditioner but I think that i am going to try your suggestions.also I have resulted to braiding and tucking my hair at night so that I can do an easy style in the morning...should i not be manipulating my hair while its dry? and I have also been washing my hair every week. Its soft but i noticed that I have so many textures in my hair...what should I do? aslo there is the subject of combing...i use a wide tooth comb but i want to try to limit th combing....any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## southern_girl

Hello ladies,

I'm new to the boards and just wanted to say hello.  I found the sight while doing some research on the Hot Tools 1059 dryer and thought I should join.

I am a hair care product junkie as I'm sure many of you are as well.  I will admit I have more difficulty with DD's hair so I am looking to learn a lot during my travels through the forum.

Anywhoo, just wanted to say hello. I'm sure it will take a minute to learn all the rules of the board so if I screw up, just let me know.

Thanks!!


----------



## CoutureGirl

Hello Ladies,

I've already introduced my self on the main board but felt the need to say hello again. I'm not so "new" I just caught new flight out of lurkdome, lol.   I'm a 4a/b  almost  APL  and  determined to reach BSL by 12/08. I should have been there by now but due to scissor happy stylists and one or two set backs, but oh well. I'm here none the less.


----------



## drika

Hi Ladies! I'm fairly new, i've posted a couple times in other threads. I've been learning so much from you ladies, everything from hair to credit scores! I'm feeling this board....yeah!


----------



## tsescoff

Hi all - 
Like u, I'm new here & finally decided to subscribe (sure glad I did). Looking to grow out my hair to shoulder length. I've been wearing it natural since 2000 & about a year ago had cut off my brastrap length locs to make room for something new....

My hair grows at a fairly decent rate though I will admit I need to be more accountable for keeping it healthy (ie, deep treating/conditioning, sleeping w/ a silk headwrap...etc) I had to cut it again (several months after I cut my locs) due to a bad hair experience but I'm back on track....

I know I'll learn a lot (I already have) & look forward to imparting anything I happen to learn along the way.....

Happy & Healthy Hair to you all!


----------



## Danichoo

Hello everyone

Im dani and have intorduced myself on the main board (was that wrong?), been a lurker for YEARS!!!!

I am based in the uk, hair between jaw and shoulder at mo, aiming for healthy APL ...one day.

co washing, lo/no heat , DCs, lo manipulation styles.  still palying with my regime at the moment but co-wash with any cheapie moisture shampoo, deep condition at least 1 a week, leavin conditioner, daily moisture with glycerin combo and seal with olive oil.

cant get a picture to load up and Im not sure how to set up an album for my progress...anyone know how?

well its nice to meet you and glad i have someone on the journey with me!! cant do it alone.


----------



## nikki2229

Hello to Everyone,
 I am new to the forum and I am excited by all the new information that is available here. I'm looking forward to gaining more insight and healthier hair.

Once again hello to everyone!


----------



## billions

Hello.....
I'm Billions and i am really enjoying all of the information and networking going on here at the LHCF!
I'm new here, but am finding my way in and out of forums very quickly!
i am excited about what is taking place here!
A large networking of black women from all over the globe helping one another and sharing the wealth has got to be one of the most beautiful things that i have encountered in all my years as a beauty professional!
Let's continue to strive and build each other up one hair strand at a time!

Be Blessed!


----------



## missthang

Smooches!

I have been "eye hustlin" the site for a while and decided to join.

I grew locs for about 5 years and decided to cut them off.  For the last 2 years since the cut, my hair has been a mess due to perms, weaves and colors.  I'm looking to have an all natural process of growing out my hair and I'm excited to share ideas with you ladies.


----------



## exoticcandigirl

Hello,  I am not new to the site because I've been lurking for a while.  I've decided to join because needless to say it is an incredible site well worth the membership dues.  I have watch the forum groooww!  I got tired of watching and lurking from the sidelines and I'm ready to get active with site.

I am a 39 year old married stay at home mom of 4 (3 girls, 1 boy).  I recently relocated to Nashville,Tn from Memphis, Tn.  I enjoy taking care of myself and my family.  My hobbies are baking, decorating, and learning new information on the internet.  I really look forward to the kid's haircare forum and the cooking, sewing forum, and of course the general hair care forum.

Look forward to interacting with all of you.


----------



## GoldenOne

*Hello everyone,*

*I am here lookin for the latest info on newest styles and hare care.  my hair is a little past my neck.  My goal right now is not length, it is to grow out this relaxer.  Last relaxer was in October.  Since then about 5 inches of new growth.  I am a strong advocate of hair weaves.Use those instead of the plain cornow braid method, for growing out my hair.  *

*Good luck to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LoveLongLocks

Hello, I am new to posting and sharing. 
I am very excited to share knowledge and recieve some....


----------



## malice5

Hello,

I'm not so new but I haven't been to the forum in a while.  I've always hated introductions but here goes. I'm from Atlanta and I love rock music and reading.  I joined the forum to learn how to take better care of my hair.  I've become the type of person who will do absolutely nothing to my hair except pulling it back into a ponytail. 

It grows okay on its own but I want to take a more active role. I used to bleach my hair, in order to dye it blue. I never had a problem until an incident with perming too soon. Now my hair breaks off easily and my edges are thin. i'm hoping to get some knowledge here to improve that.

Also, I just wanted to ask. How do you find your hair type? And what do the numbers/letters mean?

Thanks! (pretty long for someone who hates intros)
Malice


----------



## soulie

malice5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not so new but I haven't been to the forum in a while. I've always hated introductions but here goes. I'm from Atlanta and I love rock music and reading. I joined the forum to learn how to take better care of my hair. I've become the type of person who will do absolutely nothing to my hair except pulling it back into a ponytail.
> 
> It grows okay on its own but I want to take a more active role. I used to bleach my hair, in order to dye it blue. I never had a problem until an incident with perming too soon. Now my hair breaks off easily and my edges are thin. i'm hoping to get some knowledge here to improve that.
> 
> Also, I just wanted to ask. How do you find your hair type? And what do the numbers/letters mean?
> 
> Thanks! (pretty long for someone who hates intros)
> Malice


 


Here the thread you need:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=300761


----------



## Sherbetcane

HEY YA'ALL...NEWBIE HERE TOO


----------



## joian

Hi everyone,

My name is Michelle and I've been a lurker for about a year. Finally decided to join. My main purpose for joining is for my daughter. Hope to get to know you ladies and get some tips that I can use for my baby girl.


----------



## MrsHdrLe

Hey, I joined in Feb. but I didn't know about this thread.  (You learn something new everyday).  My name is Angela (even though I go by Angiet).  I live in the Los Angeles area.  I came here with really dry breaking hair, but in about four months I saw a real differnce in my hair and it started with cutting out the heat.  Once I accepted my hair in all it's kinky/curly glory, I saw a turnaround in my hair.  (By the way, I guess I've always stretched b/c I wore braids for something like 15 years).  My folloy was not moisturizing my hair and not taking out my braids to condition and care for my own hair, so my hair started about shoulder length and my goal is to get to mbl by Dec. 2010.  
Wish me luck!
  Can someone direct me how to add stuff to my siggy?


----------



## Supergirl

angiet1985 said:


> Hey, I joined in Feb. but I didn't know about this thread.  (You learn something new everyday).  My name is Angela (even though I go by Angiet).  I live in the Los Angeles area.  I came here with really dry breaking hair, but in about four months I saw a real differnce in my hair and it started with cutting out the heat.  Once I accepted my hair in all it's kinky/curly glory, I saw a turnaround in my hair.  (By the way, I guess I've always stretched b/c I wore braids for something like 15 years).  My folloy was not moisturizing my hair and not taking out my braids to condition and care for my own hair, so my hair started about shoulder length and my goal is to get to mbl by Dec. 2010.
> Wish me luck!
> Can someone direct me how to add stuff to my siggy?



Click User CP @ top left of screen. Then there is a menu on the left, choose 'edit signature' 
Good luck


----------



## urbanchic

Hi everyone,
I never knew about this thread either.  I am a newbie that join in June.  Between lhcf and youtube I have completely turn my hair lifestyle around.  I always had the problem hair in my family with dry brittle hair that seemed to break if you looked at it to hard.  BUT now that I learn what impact true "moisture" has on hair and things are changing fast for me.


----------



## GreenD

Hi all, I'm new here too, or should say a paying member. I've lurked for almost a year and just decided to pay up last week. Sorry for not introducing myself earlier.


----------



## Wynndie

Hi all! I've lurked here off and on for apparently almost two years. I didnt pay for my membership until Apri 09l! So I just want to say Hi and sorry for not saying it sooner.


----------



## Prudent1

Hi all!! I didn't know about this thread either. I've posted in several others already. I too was a lurker for about 4 months. I have turned my dry breaking hair around significantly since coming here. Prior to coming here I cut my hair to ear length but it was a really cute cut  b/c I thought starting over would fix my problems. Anyway, moisture is my friend...I know that now. I am now SL. My first goal is APL by Dec 2009. I'll posts some pics in my siggie soon. My digital camera is on the fritz. HHG!!


----------



## Teacher2Be

Hi everyone I'm a NEWBIE to this thread but I look forward to learning alot.


----------



## yasmine913

Hello Ladies! Newbie here as well--FINALLY decided to go ahead and pay up after lurking for several months I have learned so much and am already an LHCF addict! Than you all for such great hair care information.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

Hello Everyone! After a month of lurking, I finally subscribed to the forum.  I've learned a lot already and can't wait to learn more! Healthy hair, here I come!


----------



## lilanie

I'm glad to be a member and this site is so addicting and inspiring...


----------



## malice5

*Soulie* Thanks so much!


----------



## TyHill21

Hey Guys, 

I've been on the site for about 3 weeks now.  I am amazed by all the information about hair that I never knew about that I am learning on here


----------



## divinerae

Hello Everyone!!!
Been lurking for forever!!! I've had locs for the seven years but I picked them out in May so I'm taking in all the information I can about taking care of long natural hair.


----------



## meandmine4

Hello all!!!!!!!
I joined a couple of days ago after deciding to go natural with my hair. I am looking forward to all the information you pros have to offer. 

Thanks in advance for all your help

Penny


----------



## tresmonk

Patience Here! I've been a member for a few months now.  I love this site!


----------



## Celestial

Hello I'm new and just registered today. I've been lurking this site for some time and just decided to pay for a year subscription.


----------



## Celestial

meandmine4 said:


> Hello all!!!!!!!
> I joined a couple of days ago after deciding to go natural with my hair. I am looking forward to all the information you pros have to offer.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help
> 
> Penny


 
Here is another natural. I decided to come here since I was a member of nappturality but it seem kind of hostile over there and too cliquish so I decided to pay to join this site.


----------



## RadiantBeauty

tresmonk said:


> Patience Here! *I've been a member for a few months now.  I love this site!*



Me too!


----------



## Khaiya

I've been a member almost a year, read a lot and soak up a lot of information but i dont post as much as i should, looking to change that now though!


----------



## TeeWhyAre

Hi folks, 

I've been stalking this group since December and 'joined' in Feb but got subscription a few weeks ago. I have natural hair, it is crazy curly, crazy frizzy, my edges get oh so puffy. I have fine strands. If I had a camera I'd take all kinds of pictures. I didn't want to start my own intro thread because I know what y'all like and I will wait until I can post some pic heavy thing. Thanks for being such a great group.


----------



## Charlie555

Hello to all!  like many others I stalked this site for a while before joining.  Once I found myself checking the site from my iphone I decided it was time to join.  The first night I found this site I was on it for an hour before I came across a thread on MN.  45 minutes later I was in line at Target with 2 boxes under my arm.  I think I have got some growth since then, but I am waiting 90 days to try on my home made growth t shirt.  

HHG to all


----------



## Celestial

Welcome Charlie555. Happy hair journey.


----------



## Charlie555

Celestial said:


> Welcome Charlie555. Happy hair journey.


 
Thank you Celestial


----------



## l0vethyself

I was an avid visit0r 0f this site f0r ab0ut a year bef0re i decided t0 j0in ab0ut a week ag0!  Since I started t0 take LHCF advice my hair has fl0urished. I L0ve my TWA!


----------



## maxineshaw

Hello everyone.  I have been lurking on LHCF for almost two years.  I joined a long time ago but never subscribed.  I figured since I really like this website I might as well sub.  It's well worth all the beneficial information that I get from searching (and is much cheaper than any of my products  ).  

Well...about me....I have been natural for going on two years next month.  I wanted to buy myself a present so I decided on this subscription.   Like a lot of naturals I struggle with finding products that work well on my hair.  However, I am _almost _past that and would like to better concentrate on styling my hair-specifically braiding it.  I also need to perfect my reggie (I'm sighing internally at the thought).  

I will probably lurk more than contribute, but I wanted all of you to know how much I appreciate all of the help and inspiration that I get from this site, and not just in the Hair section but Christian forum as well.  

..._now back to my regularly scheduled lurking_...


----------



## chucktownqt

Hello Everyone

I have also been lurking for quite sometime and finally decided to join.  I look forward to lots of learning on this site.  Be blessed everyone!!!


----------



## Meli-Melo

Hello Everyone.

I'm also a long time lurker but recently decided to start joining the fun. I have learned a lot about haircare and other stuff thanks to this site and the very nice posters. I will try to contribute as well as much as possible. English isn't my first language so excuse me for my grammar mistakes.

I'm currently transitioning and should BC in the next few weeks. My hair has been damaged by bad relaxers especially the nape. I have about two inches left of relaxed hair but unfortunately a bad experience with a hot hairbrush has straightened a big part of my hair in the front. 

Have a nice day, y'all!


----------



## fatimablush

Hello,

I am new to the board...i didn't even realize that there was a certain section for this..I posted elsewhere.

I joined yesterday..last nite really..I have learned so much during the short time that i lurked..i notice no drama like on the other sites and i feel so comfortable lurking..

The info i have learned is invaluable and i feel so comfortable here for my old age..wo next time when i have insomnia i can lurk and post here instead of watching the same old stuff on tv...i prefer to read..but it is so hard finding a good book..lol


----------



## nlaguins

I am slowly learning how to care for my own hair. (When you're in school you can't afford to get your hair done all the time any more...) 
Everytime I had a hair question that I googled, this forum would pop up on the first page!  I started lurking after that and finally decided to just join, and I'm so glad that I did because this forum is so great for people like me.


----------



## Nerd.

Hola everyone. Mi llamo es Nerd 

Like everyone on this thread, I too was a creeper. haha. I just felt left out and I wanted to communicate better with the individuals on the forum and not paying that fee was holding me back. Even though I'm still a little bitter about having to pay (not only because im a student but because im CHEAP) I hope to establish wonderful relationships with you all as I embark on this haircare journey of mine. 

contact me and nice to meet you ALL!


cuidate


----------



## LytBrnSuga

_Hello,  my name is Cameka .  
  I learned about this board from a co-worker and when I logged in to check it out I was so happy to find a place where people share best practices for healthy long hair.  I had my last relaxer in December 08 and decided a few months ago that it really would be my last.  I had done the BC back in 2004 and lived natural until I got lazy and allowed someone to talk me into getting a relaxer in 2006.  I look forward to learning a lot from everyone on this board.  I hope to get to post pics soon!

Cameka _


----------



## Puerto Rican Princess

GeeLove said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been stalking this group since December and 'joined' in Feb but got subscription a few weeks ago. I have natural hair, it is crazy curly, crazy frizzy, my edges get oh so puffy. I have fine strands. If I had a camera I'd take all kinds of pictures. I didn't want to start my own intro thread because I know what y'all like and I will wait until I can post some pic heavy thing. Thanks for being such a great group.


 

I just want to say that I really like your quote at the bottom of your message, I agree 100%.


----------



## Shoediva

Hello LHCF,

Its been a long time, I havent been on the board since 2006 probably. Im BACK and so happy to see the great changes such as THE CHILDRENS HAIR Forum...I'm looking to get a better regimen for my DD extra kinky 4b hair..

Toodles


----------



## ElegantElephant

Hello Everyone..
Newbie here!!! I've been lurking for the past six months and decided to go ahead and subscribe! WOW!!!!!! I was missing out on soooo much more info by being a lurker!!!!


----------



## questionable

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello to everyone.


----------



## BellaLunie

dscampbell said:


> Hello Everyone..
> Newbie here!!! I've been lurking for the past six months and decided to go ahead and subscribe! WOW!!!!!! I was missing out on soooo much more info by being a lurker!!!!



I've been lurking since June and finally broke down and subscribe yest. Like you I was missing out on so much. I'm still trying to get a feel for everything.
BTW my main pic is me wearing a half wig. I don't want to mislead anyone. I still haven't figured out a way to work everything erplexed


----------



## newbiemom

Hi Ladies!
I just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking on this site since April and ws inspired to bc. I had burnt, chewed up fried and dyed neck legnth hair and cut it to about 2 in. It is currently back at nl but I am texlaxed but wear in mostly kinky. I have 4a and 4b hair. I think. I hope to grow my hair to sl by 07/10. I unfortunately am not very good at styling my hair so I am hoping for some help with prot styles.


----------



## BellaLunie

newbiemom said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking on this site since April and ws inspired to bc. I had burnt, chewed up fried and dyed neck legnth hair and cut it to about 2 in. It is currently back at nl but I am texlaxed but wear in mostly kinky. I have 4a and 4b hair. I think. I hope to grow my hair to sl by 07/10. I unfortunately am not very good at styling my hair so I am hoping for some help with prot styles.




WELCOME!


----------



## newbiemom

Hi Bella.....


----------



## JMH1908

Hello,

I've been with the board since April but officially registered at the end of September..this site is just genius.. This has been desperately needed..kudos to the owner of this site!!! I've been good with my hair since I was in high school but my knowledge has totally grown since I've been here since April. I'm learning alot about new regimens and products that are available to us for our hair..it's just AWESOME!!


----------



## kittykj

Ok Hi everyone!  I'm new! LOL I'll check back in when I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Flor

deleted.....................


----------



## Celestial

newbiemom said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking on this site since April and ws inspired to bc. I had burnt, chewed up fried and dyed neck legnth hair and cut it to about 2 in. It is currently back at nl but I am texlaxed but wear in mostly kinky. I have 4a and 4b hair. I think. I hope to grow my hair to sl by 07/10. I unfortunately am not very good at styling my hair so I am hoping for some help with prot styles.


 
Welcome to the club. I'm new myself.


----------



## chosen1

HI Everyone, 
I just wanted to introduce myself.  I have been a nonsubscribed lurker since April.  I finally joined. I just want to thank this site and all the members for the vast amount of information that is provided. I have achieved some progress with the length and health of my hair.  Thanks again.


----------



## Lilac87

Hey Ladies! I've been a lurker since Dec and a subscribed lurker since Feb this year, lol. I'm a tad bit shy and still don't know what i'm doing, so go easy one me if i do or say something silly, lol! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this site- so much great info!!


----------



## Stacy TheLady

Hi All, i've been lurking on and off for almost a year and i subscribed today...yay me

I totally love this site, i am a product junkie in the making...

Am not onlyh interested in hair health but also facial care..i dont do makeup anymore(rligious reasons) i wear a bit of powder to take down the shine, but i love cleansers etc..so my skin can be radiant and clean

Well see u girls on forums...much luv


----------



## TWest905

Hello, everyone.  

So, I'm new here and I don't have the slightest idea what hair type I am.  Don't laugh please!  LOL  How do I determine what hair type I am?  I really love this site btw.  Where have you been all my life?!  lol


----------



## Michelle1971

Saying hello as a newbie here


----------



## LovelyNaps26

I'm a newbie too. Hey!


----------



## KrystalClear

I'm introducing myself too. =)
I'm new to the board, I lurked for A LONG TIME THOUGH!


----------



## cherry.a

I'm new too, hello all!


----------



## sweetp0105

I'm not reaallly new to the site- actually lurking for over a year now  But I am finally introducing myself now


----------



## southerncitygirl

Hey guys a I'm  a newbie here and today is my bday  looking to spend lots of time on the fitness and natural living sections.


----------



## JaszyFaye

Hey y'all, been lurking for the last 2 months and joined!


----------



## aunaturel.

long time lurker, lol. finally joined April of this year & started posting about a month ago. anyway, my name is Candice !


----------



## misscurly

Another newbie here ... hi everyone!


----------



## njoylife2day

Hello, All!

New subscriber in North Texas, Nappy Locs (2 years), natural hair and other various interests.


----------



## Twix

njoylife2day said:


> Hello, All!
> 
> New subscriber in North Texas, Nappy Locs (2 years), natural hair and other various interests.



Woo North Texas! Welcome.


----------



## anickie

Hey, umm i'm not really new, i've been a lurker for...... a long time 
but i'm finally introducing my self!   I look forward to actually posting now


----------



## onelove08

Hello all newest members! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## omgiwannabefree

Hello lovely ladies of LHCF!

I am new here. Joined yesterday! I have a perm...looking to be free (hence the name). I am excited to get the BC soon and rock the short, sexy, curly look! I would love information and recommendations. Please stop by my page and comment! 

Last perm was September 7, 2009

Reppin' Florida lol and the Gators (UF)


----------



## RosarioLabella

hey ive been lurking for a while and finally joined


----------



## QueenLexy

Hey I have been lurker in the shadows for about two months. I love this site. I am really glad I joined. I'm finally depending on myself to do my hair and not others.


----------



## destine2grow

Just wanted 2 introduce myself I was a lurker before I joined last month. I am very excited to learn how to take care of my relaxed hair and my daughter's natural hair!


----------



## onelove08

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bxshayshay4u

hey yall my name is shayna and im new to this site and very excited that i came across it. for years a lot of my peers (im 20 years old) always thought i had long hair and i did too until i came across this site and saw how long and beautiful some of you ladies hair is. all of you in some way or another encouraged me to start my own hair journey so im on here to find out new things and meet new people. im recording my progress and journey on youtube. my name on there is shayshayallday69


----------



## lovelyone80

i am somewhat new...I was lurking before.
i was hesitant to join this site...but then seeing all of the beautiful heads of hair, i decided to join.

transitioned and Bc'ed last year. Trying to grow it long (the goal is MBL stretched by Dec 2010). I am just below my collar bone now.


----------



## nubiennze

Like most I lurked for a while--but not too long--before I joined. Once I realized how much time I was spending here, I figured it would behoove me to make it official so I could take advantage of all the community has to offer.

So  all! I've been natural most of my life (I wasn't allowed to relax until tenth grade and went back natural my sophomore year of college) but have always kept my hair relatively short due to laziness and resulting neglect. Recent events led me to take a more proactive stance toward my health and well-being, and in doing so, I came across this amazing site catering to women of color growing long hair.  I figured, if I'm taking care of everything else, why not my hair...? Plus I'm entering a lot of new phases in my life and intend to do so with as much fierceness as possible. 

Looking forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies (and gentlemen) during my journey!

ETA: My current hair status is TWA; I BC'ed 10/29 for the last time (Lord willing) to get rid of all the ratty ends and plan to protective style my way to BSL, prayerfully by this time in 2012.


----------



## karamelkitti

Hi everyone! Taking a look around, trying to find tips on hair growth for me and my daughter. So far, so good, just tried my first co-wash and was very happy with the results.


----------



## QueenLexy

Welcome.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile

Hello all!  I've been posting all afternoon but just ran across this here thread.  I'm happy to have found this site, I think it's going to be a great asset for me


----------



## FlightsWifey

Hey everyone!

I'm a Long-time lurker who finally subscribed today. I'm looking forward to long an healthy locks!


----------



## CurlyNue

The moment I read the first post I knew I would spend hours reading and posting; the first hour didn't end before I had subscribed.  My hair was going through a thing about two years ago.  I didn't know a thing about how to care for my hair.  I wasdoing* everything* wrong.  I had no idea how I had hair 2 inches below SL which was thinning like mad and dry as desert sand.  I cut my hair chin length in front, 5" shorter in back, in Nov '08 with no plans to cut it anytime soon. In March I relaxed for the last time after some soul searching and a great deal of inspiration seeing  beautiful natural styles on the ladies in Georgia. 

Hair care research and persistance brought me to many a web site, including this one.  Mine and my daughters hair has been growing wonderfully and feeling even better since I have begun this process; implementing new hair care methods has saved the life of my hair.  I hate to think of where my hair would be if I had not changed my hair care processes.

Next year when I have reached 9" of new growth I will cut off the relaxed ends. By 2012 I see myself with 100% natural hair WL or somewhere so close it wont matter.


----------



## Revelle

Hi, name's Faye and I just started transitioning(only like 3 or 4 months).  I hope to learn alot here about maintaining natural hair.


----------



## lovenharmony

Revelle said:


> Hi, name's Faye and I just started transitioning(only like 3 or 4 months). I hope to learn alot here about maintaining natural hair.


 

Welcome! Yes you will learn much about healthy hair practices to the point you'll become addicted to LHCF (like moi )


----------



## Sherria29

I am brand new here and so happy to have found this site.  I've been on KISS and hairlista for about a month and I started my HHJ about 2 months ago with very dry, damaged BSL hair.   I got a BC Sept 28,2009 and ended up with SL hair.  I am here to learn as much as possible with the goal to grow my hair healthy and hopefully WL.


----------



## azuquita_morena

Hi, everyone! I just joined a couple days ago. A friend recommended this site to me, and already I am loving it. I wish this site was around when I was growing up, because I now cringe as I think of all the torture I did to my hair starting from age 11 onward. I only had a relaxer for 2 years [of my life]; my mom insisted that I should relax my hair when I was sophomore year in college. My hair was already quite damaged from the near decade long love affair with daily pressing. I stop relaxing when I noticed my hair was shedding out of control, had severe breakage, and was balding around my edges. As of today, it's almost been 3 years since my last relaxer, and I hope to eventually have BSL or WL hair with the help of this site


----------



## PrincessLinzz

I have visited this site for years and finally stopped being too cheap to sign up. Glad to be here! HI!


----------



## ActionActress

Hello to all!

Ok I have been posting for a moment now.  MissAction is glad to be here.


----------



## LovelyNaps26

Hi all! I subbed a few weeks ago after lurking for a bit. I've been natural for 5 years but haven't gotten past shoulder length. In the midst of my frustration I stumbled unto this site. I decided to throw away my old hair regimen away(which included no moisturizing, combing by thick 4a/b hair dry, no deep conditioning...basically lazy and bad ) and start afresh. My hair seems to be happy and I've learned so much from the fantastic ladies on the forum. I washed my hair last night after pre-pooing (never heard of it 'til about 4 weeks ago on this forum) and dc ing and was so pleased at the few strands of hair that came out in my comb. I usually lose clumps. I'm hoping to go from SL to APL by the spring/summer  of 2010 and BSL and MBL in 2011. Who knows, I might get there sooner with my new vitamin reggie and the notorious megatek. seriously, y'all the day someone asks me how i managed to grow such long natural hair i'm gonna send a pm to all of you who inspired me to keep the faith and grow this fro out.


----------



## prisytomboy

Hi ladies!!!

I am a 1 1/2 year lurker and decided to join 11/12/09.  I have learned so much from you ladies!!  MUCH THANKS!!!!  

I am right above armpit and can't seem to get pass it because the lady @ great clips seem to keep cutting my hair back to wear it was.  Don't worry after last week, she's fired and I won't be going back to her!  You see, I hate long hair but promise my g-mom I would not cut it again while she's alive so if I have to have it I want it to be HEALTHY!!!  

I'm relaxed, I stretch for about 8 weeks but that's about it (sometimes 7), my hair is disrespectful, hardheaded and talks back!  lol  I use Mizani Butter Blend, ORS replenish pak after relaxer, weekly co-wash with Aussie Moist Co, Cantu Moisturizing Co, Silk Elements MegaSilk Olive Co, and Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Co Treatment. I really don't put a lot of oils/moisturizers on my hair.  I like non-spritz, swaying, bouncy, full of body hair.  My hair grows at a decent pace, I use Chi flat iron and hand blow dryer.  Sometimes I use my Carel Soft Bonnet dryer.  I have tried two stand twist-out (much success!), braid-out (not so good  ), roller sets, buns (using my own hair), and pin ups.  I have MANY pics of different hairstyles.

I would like to hear from other relaxed ladies about hair care tips:
-protective styling
-what worked/what didn't work
-moisture vs protein
-improving the nape (mines is horrible!!)

Things I am unclear about:
my hair type (all I know is....it's nappy! lol)
moisture vs protein
moisturerizing lotions, bagging, etc.  (I don't think my hair likes to be wet)
co-washing vs prepoo
silicone mix
lye vs no lye

I've read tons and tons of reveiw information but after 1 1/2 years it all becomes a blur!  lol

WOW!!!  Was that an introduction or what?  All help is appreciated!!!!


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy

Hey everyone! My name is Allison and I've been on my hair journey for about 2 months now and I'm very excited to learn a lot more from you ladies.


----------



## anulook

Hey Ladies!! I joined after a 1 year of lurking. Loving the support and tips giving by the members.

I'm relaxed so I need help on which products are best and what should be avoided. Open to all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## ladybugpurple

Hi Ladies,

I have decided to subscribe after reading for months.

My hair is relaxed and has been since I was 10 years old. I never felt as if I knew how to take care of my hair properly. Because it was so thick, I usually resort to the professionals stylists who kept my hair cut to chin length. When I finally found a hair dresser that got it to grow, it started to thinning at the temples and the top. I was asked if I was taking medications, if I was going through the change, etc. The top hair is very dry and thin. The back was in good shape, but economics prompted me to stop going to the salon. My last salon relaxer was 7/29/09. 

Reading the posts, I have turned to the ayyurveda products because of the falling and itchy scalp - shikaki and alma for cleansing and alternating bwtn vatika, brahmi amla oils daily. My hair appears to be stronger except in the front which continues to thin. I self- relaxed with EQ on 10/04/09.

My hair feels and looks like it needs another relaxer, but I want to wait until Jan 4, 2010, if possible.

I am looking for a tried and true routine that will repair the falling and thining, and promote thicker and longer hair.

Money is tight and so I can't waste money buying products that don't work or are not appropriate for my situation.

Any suggestions?erplexed


----------



## yeswecan

I subscribed within 1 week of finding this site just before thanksgiving. And I couldn't be happier. My last relaxer was in august 2009 my hair type is 4c. I've grown out a relaxer on several occasions (every time my hairline began to suffer) but never knew how to care for my natural texture so I would find a new hairdresser and try again even though I always knew my natural hair was so wonderful (societal peer/hair pressure?) so read and search all the answers are here


----------



## Juliene

Hello LadiesJust introducing myself.  I cut off my locs four months ago after suffering from a severe case of thinning at the roots.  My locs got too heavy for my scalp and would give my headaches.  I had my locs for over ten years.  Cutting them was very hard for me. 
So here I am big chopped rocking a twa and constantly surfing YouTube.  I am a 4c and suffer from dryness after cowashing.  Right now I use Shea moisture products along with castor oil.  It seems to be working but not growing very fast.  Any thoughts?


----------



## MizzTbone

Hi just subscribed and started posting today.  I am either 4a or 4b with very fine (almost non-existent lol) strands ... To complicate that situation, I also have major thinning/balding.  I have been mostly natural for the past 3 yrs, but relapsed in May 2012 due to frustrations with unseen growth due to shrinkage.  Last week I b/c'd that mess off (not a "big" chop, but you know what I mean).  The visible scalp due to my thinning is driving me crazy and I'm thinking about resorting to wearing wigs.  Before that, though, I wanted to confer with you wise, beautiful ladies in the hopes that, just maybe, there's someone out there with my hair texture and suffering from the same frustrations as me.

I'm new at this, so please help me along the way as far as proper etiquette, etc.  I've uploaded some pictures at http://public.fotki.com/MizTbone/ 

Thanks


----------



## hazelnut

Hello Eveyone!!! I just subscribed today and I am very excited. How do I figure out my hair type because I don't know if I am a 4a,b,c, or d... This is a wonderful website and everyone is so supportive. My current hair length is alittle bit past my shoudlers. I will post pictures soon. My goal is Mid Back Length. I also need help along way! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## FrazzledFraggle

Hey all!

I used to be on this site a long time ago (probably six years or so) but forgot my username so had to set up a new account. Glad to be back.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Hey! I've been lurking for some time and joined today! I have struggled with my hair forever, my mom's solution was to braid it up and when she stopped I picked up where she left. Im now trying to attain and maintain healthy relaxed hair. I wanted to create a post with my progress but I couldn't find directions( help please anyone). 
Type:4 relaxed, don't know which
Current:sl- I think
Goal:bsl 
Last relaxer: July 6, 2012
Current products: NTM leave in and deep conditioner, Shea butter leave in, apogee 2min reconstruct or, organic coconut milk oil, one n only argan oil, Shea moisture shampoo, aveeno leave in (spray) generic end mender(joico Kodak), profectiv mega growth dc, and keracare humecto

I have an album up- check it out please


----------



## bajandoc86

CafedeBelleza Welcome! 

You can click on the Hair Care Tips & Roduct Review Discussion Link. Then underneath the Page numbers...you see a link called forum tool. Click that, and choose Post a New Thread. HTH!


----------



## melissa-bee

Hi, My name is Melissa-bee and I want long hair.


----------



## UnderNewManeagement

hello everyone  been lurking for a couple of days now... this site is awesome!


----------



## ms.blue

My name is ms.blue and favorite color is blue.  My goal is for me to stop cutting my hair


----------



## reicee

Hi my name is La Reice Williams.  I am so to find


----------



## reicee

Oops! Like I was saying I am so happy to find a place where so many like minded woman are to find the support and resources needed to carry out our hair journeys.  Why must it be a journey?? Lol


----------



## reicee

ms.blue said:
			
		

> My name is ms.blue and favorite color is blue.  My goal is for me to stop cutting my hair



I feel ya Blue, and I believe you've came to the right place.  There lots of inspiration here.  I too was scissor happy at one time and then again at one time I had hair to the middle of my back.  But this is it.  I'm going all the way long!!


----------



## msjayy

Hello! I just joined this evening and most happy to have become a member. I'm hoping to grow my hair to mid back length. Currently I'm at armpit length. Also I'd like to learn tips on having healthy relaxed hair, retaining length, and stretching out relaxers. Also, I'm about 40% gray and would like to know what are my best options for keeping up with the health of my hair while trying to stay on top of coloring my grays. I'm looking forward to the good advice that I know I'll receive from LHCF.


----------



## Avidprayer

Hey guys I joined between 1-2 weeks ago. I am Avidprayer and I would like to get to APL and maintain at Full APL. My hair type is 4B and the layer of hair on my nape is currently about an inch below my collarbone.


----------



## Luv4hair

Hi Everyone!
I am very excited to have finally joined this forum. My hair is 4a/4b fine textured and I recently Big chopped my relaxed ends but I am still transitioning my texturized hair to natural. So I am basically neck length.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Hello Everyone!!! 

I am soo excited to finally join this forum! I've been a lurker since about June, and I love all of the information I've been able to gather so far from all you beautiful ladies here! I have relaxed hair that is about collar bone length. I hope to make it to APL in the next year and a half or so...I'm a slow grower. 

Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## CoiledByNature

I'm new to the forum and also new to taking care of my my hair. I'm trying to learn my hair and I don't know where to start!! I don't know if I have "good hair" my hair is really curly and pretty when there's shampoo in it but as soon as I blow dry it out it's puffy!!! Where'd my curls go!!! Lol also I'm making my own natural oil mix and I want to try the "all natural thing" here's my story... I used to be obsessed with my relaxed shoulder length hair... Like obsessed!! I loved the texture the shine the body, people used to always compliment my hair. Then in 10th grade I didn't wanna pay the 60$ for a perm in the salon so I had my "licensed aunt" do it. Well let me tell you!! Her license must to have been far outdated because boy did my hair fall out!! So now I'm trying to rebuild what she messed up getting perms every 2 months or so... Then I got lazy. So I havent had a perm in about 27 months... I don't know what I want to do with my hair because I don't know my hair!! When I wash it it's curly with shampoo but as soon as I blow dry it it's puffy!!  WHYYY ??? I love how it looks when the shampoo is in it but I don't think I can deal with the puffy. So I'm debating growing my hair out and then going back to my relaxed hair.... But I'd prefer to make my natural hair work for me!! So I need help!! ALSO I want to use only natural products. ONLY NATURAL... Am I going to have to make my own shampoo and conditioner? I went to the hair store and found NO natural products!


----------



## pebbles

Welcome to all the newbies!  

Be sure to visit the Hair Care Forum to get answers to your questions.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Avidprayer said:


> Hey guys I joined between 1-2 weeks ago. I am Avidprayer and I would like to get to APL and maintain at Full APL. My hair type is 4B and the layer of hair on my nape is currently about an inch below my collarbone.





Luv4hair said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am very excited to have finally joined this forum. My hair is 4a/4b fine textured and I recently Big chopped my relaxed ends but I am still transitioning my texturized hair to natural. So I am basically neck length.





HappywithJC723 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> I am soo excited to finally join this forum! I've been a lurker since about June, and I love all of the information I've been able to gather so far from all you beautiful ladies here! I have relaxed hair that is about collar bone length. I hope to make it to APL in the next year and a half or so...I'm a slow grower.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!!


Welcome ladies!!!


----------



## Michelemybelle

Hello Ladies- After lurking since June, I decide to join.


----------

